# Inerness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated **



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2013)

*Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

  Some people may not be able to get a 4 night away pass, so it will be built around 3 main courses, with others just being tagged on depending upon numbersand requirements. The three it will be built around are as follows:-

Royal Dornoch , Castle Stuart, and probably Nairn.

There may also be an optional game at the boat of Garten, but that may alsochange to Tain, Moray firth or others. There may also be a half-way stop forthe northern English raiders in mid-Scotland either on the way up or back, tobreak the journey up. Maybe somewhere likeSoutherness,Gleneagles,Blairgowrie,Powfoot,Silloth,Pitlochry,Boat ofGarten.

We now have the following as confirmed (subject to numbers and a possible 2014 slight priceincrease) and at the moment we have the following as the highest/lowest optionsfor the courses:-

Top weekend price (2013) / Cheapest option 2013/2014

A. Royal Dornoch full price is Â£110 /  *Our best price is Â£65 Twilight in **May.*

B. Castle Stuart full price is Â£175 / *Â£75 **â€“**(even on the weekend)**, yes Â£100saving!* 

C. Nairn  full price is Â£ 110 weekday Â£ 120 weekend / *** stop press ** Now they have offered us a 50% discount which is now Â£55/Â£60 net.*
                                                                                                                                                                                 Price total for the above 3,based on 2013 prices is Â£ 405. Cheapest weekendoption based on 2013 is approx Â£ 195.00. A potential saving of over Â£210, whichmaypay for your travel/accommodation.You will not get these deals again, unlessyou go as larger group in the future, so get to these courses whilst you can atthis price. Can you afford to do it? Can you afford not to do it, is what Isay, at these prices. All in all, with accommodation options being anythingfrom Â£80 - Â£150 (in total) each for varying levels of comfort and travel. Thereare cheap caravan options for Â£20 a night and various guest house accommodationoptions, to suit your own budget.

If you were to do this with just a few mates it would cost you a bomb, but aspart of a larger group, it should be heavily discounted. The plan is to collecta deposit for the golf only in the next month or so. Look into accommodationoptions in the next 2 months, put a deposit on that. That way, you can pay athird approx 8 months before, pay the rest in early 2014 (ideally February) andjust get your spends together nearer the time we go.

So   if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID, you want to play some of themost scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles, you can afford themoolah, get your name down here.
Some of the courses normally require full payment in advance, which 8months before is daft. We are hoping to do it in staged payments of 30-40% in thenext month or so, balance to be paid in February.  

*As I always say, if people pay theirdeposits, it is up to them to sell it on, not us, or lose the money. *

 Fr  iday 23rd May - travel up, play a round most of the wayup or around Inverness.
Saturday 24th May - Royal dornoch or castle Stuart hopefully
Sunday 25th May - Royal Dornoch or castle Stuart hopefully
Monday 26th May - Possibly Nairn
Tuesday 27th May - travel back, play a round on the way back or aroundInverness.

 The other courses under consideration are Moray, Tain, Boat of garten andSoutherness.

Accommodation - we will have some options once we have a good idea of numbers,but it may still be left up to individuals to sort out their own, or differentoptions may be posted up. Podgster is also working on one good/cheap option,also.
* THIS IS NOT JUST FOR NORTH WESTERNERS/SCOTTISH - THIS IS OPEN TO ANYONE ON THE FORUM, SO LETS SEE A FEW NEW FACES.* Some of the Yorkshire/north east guys, Marshy, Chiefio? Any of the southerners/midlands?

For people who want to fly, there may be some kind people who will transportyou to the courses, but I'm not promising you !                                                                                                                                                              
This is mainly planned around 4 nights away (5 days golf), but if some can onlymake it for 3 nights, the premium courses will hopefully be played over theweekend.
If any Scottish just want to play one or even two of the courses, this isalso available, as we want to fill up the booking as much as possible.
We will only commit tothis once we have 8-10 deposits paid, so lets get this sorted, before xmas ison our doorstep, and balances can be paid in February hopefully. I am initiallylooking for approx Â£50-75 initially, but will confirm with the courses, once wehave solid commitment.                                                                                                                                                    
Come on then, this will be epic........:thup:                                                                                                                                                        
 It may be October/November now, but picture late May sunshine in bonny Scotland. This production was brought to you by Liverbirdie/Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Count me in :whoo:

Just a note regarding travel as well. We could possibly work out some travel shares once interested parties have decided. 

As an example 
people could if travelling from further south than north west England meet up in north west and share from there etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Note to Mods - can you edit the title for me please, should read Inverness, not inerness, and too late to edit. In case someone is searching.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I could be very interested in this, Will talk to you at St Annes old links. Love that part of the world. Having read so much about Pitlochry that must be one to consider either on the way up or back down the road from hell the dreaded A9.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Sorry guys as much as I'd like to make the trip I can't afford it, already got a couple of stag do's and then the weddings plus a weekend away with the lads golfing in July plus the family holiday too.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I'm in for this fellas. it should be a great few days away. 
its a part of Scotland I haven't been to before and with the courses we've got on the list to say I'm looking forward to it is an understatement


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I'm in for this fellas. it should be a great few days away. 
its a part of Scotland I haven't been to before and with the courses we've got on the list to say I'm looking forward to it is an understatement 

Click to expand...

Good to have you on board, fella. Lincoln quaker, welcome chief.:thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi All,

Count me in.  I am going to look at travelling up on the Friday after work (quieter roads thus allowing this to be done in under 6 Hours from Liverpool) and then head back on the Monday (after playing golf) so I am back in work on the Tuesday.

If anyone is interested in car sharing these times (route will be Liverpool to Inverness - or as close as possible) to aid with days off/work commitments then let me know.

Admittedly you'll be a bit tired for work on the Tuesday but you can get the sleep you need when you are dead!


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Doubt I'll be able to get a 4 day pass but I might be able to get away with a weekend.  Need to double check our holidays for next year but, if they're clear, so I'd be very interested.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I would certainly be interested in this trip.  Those are some cracking courses and I always enjoy visiting Scotland.  I was thinking of trying to arrange a little visit up to that part of Scotland with a few of my mates but nothing materialised so your motley crew will have to do.   Not sure I could handle your epic sessions though.  I will ask my brother see if he is interested as well.


----------



## chellie (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

OMG, this sounds good but for the 7 hour drive each way. Also, not sure if I could manage so much back to back golf due to high handicap and my age


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



mcbroon said:



			Doubt I'll be able to get a 4 day pass but I might be able to get away with a weekend.  Need to double check our holidays for next year but, if they're clear, so I'd be very interested.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, more than welcome. There may also be others from the north west who only go for 3 nights, so you may be able to share driving between yourselves.



Cheifi0 said:



			I would certainly be interested in this trip.  Those are some cracking courses and I always enjoy visiting Scotland.  I was thinking of trying to arrange a little visit up to that part of Scotland with a few of my mates but nothing materialised so your motley crew will have to do.   Not sure I could handle your epic sessions though.  I will ask my brother see if he is interested as well.
		
Click to expand...

You and your bro, would be most welcome, Josh. Updated handicap certs required.....



chellie said:



			OMG, this sounds good but for the 7 hour drive each way. Also, not sure if I could manage so much back to back golf due to high handicap and my age

Click to expand...

Only 5-6 hours from the leafy garden suburb of Lytham. Or stay in Aviemore, which is even less, just meet up at the courses. NWJocko said you were a mere slip of a girl. You could always have a day off in between.

You dont have to sign up for all 4-5 days golfing, just the courses/days you want to.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

## Update ##

2 of the regular forummers are very interested, if the date is changed.

I have asked them to come up with dates between mid-April and mid-June, of when they can go. I will then post up these options and see where we go from there.

I don't want to push out any of the people who have said they are ok for the initial date out of it though. So hopefully next week we will have some more date options.

We may also cut this down to a 3 night trip (4 days golf), incase it attracts a few more, or makes more commit. Some of us may still do 4 nights, but any overall comps, will be for the 3-4 rounds.

Chellie, Chiefio (and your partners/mates) and any others, if you can also declare an interest or not, or even if it is date dependent, in the meantime, would be great.

We hope to tie things down in the next week or so, for final organisation.


----------



## chellie (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We'd be flexibile on dates as we can't book time off work until next year anyway. Any ideas on where's best to look at accommodation as will also have to look at overall costings with there being two of us. Don't think HimID would be impressed if I left him at homeWould also be interested in car share if that's a possibility as not sure if our car would manage such a journey. Not asking much am I


----------



## 2blue (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Sorry Pete & Scott....I guess it better done sooner than later but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to pull out of this as, to be honest, my golf bookings for next year are already beginning to get a bit out of hand. May see you at the Woodall Spa Meet, end of April...  all the best with the meet mateys....  Hope it comes together. Dave


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

What kind of tee-times are we talking - sensible ones or ridiculous ones?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi Peter me and my brother are in.  I think we are leaning more towards a 3 night stop over.  Don't worry I handed my cards in last week so should be getting my first official handicap soon.  At least now I won't feel so bad picking up the dosh at the end


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We'd be flexibile on dates as we can't book time off work until next year anyway. Any ideas on where's best to look at accommodation as will also have to look at overall costings with there being two of us. Don't think HimID would be impressed if I left him at homeWould also be interested in car share if that's a possibility as not sure if our car would manage such a journey. Not asking much am I

Click to expand...

Bring him along, the more the merrier. We'll look at care shares nearer the time, but will be ideally trying to do 3 people per car.



2blue said:



			Sorry Pete & Scott....I guess it better done sooner than later but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to pull out of this as, to be honest, my golf bookings for next year are already beginning to get a bit out of hand. May see you at the Woodall Spa Meet, end of April...  all the best with the meet mateys....  Hope it comes together. Dave
		
Click to expand...

No worries dave, always welcome, if you change your mind.



SammmeBee said:



			What kind of tee-times are we talking - sensible ones or ridiculous ones?
		
Click to expand...

Most are during the day, but 1 may be a twilight.



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Peter me and my brother are in.  I think we are leaning more towards a 3 night stop over.  Don't worry I handed my cards in last week so should be getting my first official handicap soon.  At least now I won't feel so bad picking up the dosh at the end

Click to expand...

Good stuff, Josh.

Right, I checked the holiday calendar in work and my colleague has jumped in ahead of me, so a date change (if everyone's ok with it).

Starting Saturday 7th June - Saturday, Sunday and Monday night stopovers (travel Saturday and Tuesday) for those doing 3 nights. Are we all ok for this, please answer one way or the other, please.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Im in. Looking for a bit on the side too :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

QUOTE=Birchy;929089]Im in. Looking for a bit on the side too :whoo:[/QUOTE]

Eh? Is this a message for Scouser?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

That date's fine with us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			That date's fine with us.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Josh, now lets hear from the rest......


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Sorry for the delay Chaps, Ive had a chat with the gaffer and all is good !! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Sorry for the delay Chaps, Ive had a chat with the gaffer and all is good !! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad.

Chellie and HID? With you two in, we will go with it (or with any two others), and start collecting deposits and making firm bookings.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Chellie and HID? With you two in, we will go with it (or with any two others), and start collecting deposits and making firm bookings.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen Scouser post about this, is he not up for it too?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Not seen Scouser post about this, is he not up for it too?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he's just double-checking the dates.

He's been a bit quiet recently, (thank god), maybe the works promotion has gone to his head....


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad.

Chellie and HID? With you two in, we will go with it (or with any two others), and start collecting deposits and making firm bookings.
		
Click to expand...


We are still interested but HID can't book any holidays down at work until the 1st April. Wouldn't like to say yes to then find out he can't have the time off. Sorry, can't give a definate yes or no now.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff Josh, now lets hear from the rest......
		
Click to expand...

Hi Peter I have another mate who would like to come along. Is he ok getting involved?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Peter I have another mate who would like to come along. Is he ok getting involved?
		
Click to expand...

Sure is, fella.

Chellie, fair enough. Just hope you and HID are ok, come April.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, He's been a bit quiet recently, (thank god), maybe the works promotion has gone to his head....

Click to expand...

REALLY????? Has he told you abotu his 4th place in a comp yet, YAWN..................

Now you have gone firm I shall make a phone call with an accommodation place that is Â£15 per person per night however is self catering.

Distances are:
1Hr 20Mins south of Nairn
1Hr 45Mins south of Royal Dornoch
1Hr 6Mins south of Castle Stuart

I know thats a bit of travelling but accom price helps keep it cheaper


----------



## chellie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Sure is, fella.

Chellie, fair enough. Just hope you and HID are ok, come April.
		
Click to expand...

Will keep an eye on this thread for updates and let you know.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			REALLY????? Has he told you abotu his 4th place in a comp yet, YAWN..................

Now you have gone firm I shall make a phone call with an accommodation place that is Â£15 per person per night however is self catering.

Distances are:
1Hr 20Mins south of Nairn
1Hr 45Mins south of Royal Dornoch
1Hr 6Mins south of Castle Stuart

I know thats a bit of travelling but accom price helps keep it cheaper
		
Click to expand...

Those distances are just too far.  I would much rather pay a little bit more and then not have to do almost a 4 hour round trip.  Surely with petrol added you can't be saving that much.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Those distances are just too far.  I would much rather pay a little bit more and then not have to do almost a 4 hour round trip.  Surely with petrol added you can't be saving that much.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. Ive been looking into some other options to compare with.

We can just weigh up all the options and see what suits. Everyone might not want to stay in same place but it would be nice if we can get as many as close together as possible that would be good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			REALLY????? Has he told you abotu his 4th place in a comp yet, YAWN..................

Now you have gone firm I shall make a phone call with an accommodation place that is Â£15 per person per night however is self catering.

Distances are:
1Hr 20Mins south of Nairn
1Hr 45Mins south of Royal Dornoch
1Hr 6Mins south of Castle Stuart

I know thats a bit of travelling but accom price helps keep it cheaper
		
Click to expand...

Yep, well done Steve. I'm sure we will check out Inverness guest house prices as well. The extortionate cost of petrol can mean that 1 hour plus journeys each day can mean that staying in Inverness can be cheaper/better. The option Steve is looking at is nearer Aviemore, so less of  journey up and back.   We'll get the golf sorted first, then look at transport/hotel/guest house options after that. Podgster has a cheap option near Aviemore, as advised, but as said originally, we can each sort our own accommodation options as to what suits. If we are all together, it's a bonus. Josh - is your 2nd mate in, making 3 of you?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, well done Steve. I'm sure we will check out Inverness guest house prices as well. The extortionate cost of petrol can mean that 1 hour plus journeys each day can mean that staying in Inverness can be cheaper/better. The option Steve is looking at is nearer Aviemore, so less of  journey up and back.
		
Click to expand...

Ive seen a few places that look decent. Good location is key I reckon!

Will email you it a bit later to see what you think.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Birchy clear your messages.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy clear your messages.
		
Click to expand...

Done mate :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, well done Steve. I'm sure we will check out Inverness guest house prices as well. The extortionate cost of petrol can mean that 1 hour plus journeys each day can mean that staying in Inverness can be cheaper/better. The option Steve is looking at is nearer Aviemore, so less of  journey up and back.   We'll get the golf sorted first, then look at transport/hotel/guest house options after that. Podgster has a cheap option near Aviemore, as advised, but as said originally, we can each sort our own accommodation options as to what suits. If we are all together, it's a bonus. Josh - is your 2nd mate in, making 3 of you?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he is a definite, so 3 total.  It would be a lot better if we all stayed in the same location, I am leaning more to staying in Inverness.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Yep he is a definite, so 3 total.  It would be a lot better if we all stayed in the same location, I am leaning more to staying in Inverness.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, Birchy, have you got that list again. Maybe we can start moving to deposits soon. Watch them drop like flies, now....


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

More than happy with the comebacks on location etc and throwing it out there as a possible as it could get booked between now and then anyway.

Don't think the cost would be that bad as 4 people in a set of wheels on each day would prove nothing and personally it is an hour less on the drive up and back.

More than happy with consensus and I think it's important that we are all together in the evenings as that is what would make it the weekend that it "potentially" could turn out to be (just my view). 

Unless you are gay and weak and decide to take the other half because if that's the case then grow a set, put your foot down and man up................................................................. yep, i have yet to get permission to be allowed to go!!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Birchy
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
Chiefio
Chefio+1
Chefio +2
Lincoln quaker
podgster
Val
Fish
StuC
thecraw
Fairway dodger
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mcbroon
Bernix
Scouser??

That's the list of people I believe who are interested at the moment. Anybody who doesn't see their name and is interested speak up


----------



## bernix (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

i am very interested but i can't commit until 12-04 when the time schedule for delivery of German tax reports will be agreed upon. in the past our saving banks insisted on end-of-may what would make my participation difficult. in past the time schedule was (i'd say) over-ambitious, so maybe i can convince my customers to a more realistic end-date. hope's alive and i promise to keep you up-to-date


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

So people, I'm just waiting on Nairn to advise tee time and deposit required, but we have the details for the weekend games.

Saturday - Castle stuart (7th June)

Approx tee off of 4.30 pm

Sunday - Royal Dornoch (8th June)

Tee off time of 10.50/11.00/11.10

Beers in the night

Monday - Nairn (9th June)

Tee off time to be advised, but aiming for late morning, or around 12.00

Tuesday/Wednesday will be sorted in due course amongst the ones who are staying for 3/4 nights. We'll look at opens and other deals in due course, once other courses finalise their diaries etc, If people just want to do 1,2 or 3 courses, that is fine. Hopefully, Nairn will also accept a Â£20 deposit per person, balance to be paid in February. 

So the deals are as follows:-

Royal Dornoch Â£60 (normally Â£120 or even twilight is Â£70, and only after 6.30 in June)

Castle stuart Â£75 (normally Â£175)

Nairn Â£60 (normally Â£120)

So you can get all 3 on our trip for Â£195, top price on a weekend would normally be Â£ 415. This saves Â£220 - I honestly don't think there will be a big meet up there in the next 5 years, and they won't get these prices.

Birchy has found a decent cottage for 4 nights which works out at Â£68 per person for the whole trip, and he has also found others which work out at Â£100. So potentially this trip could be done for Â£263 or even less, if you only stay in a B&B for 1-2 nights. Anyway, I could try to sell it all night, but at the end of the day, it's up to people to judge for themselves. can you afford it - I keep saying can you afford not to do it. These prices will not be available again, I reckon.

The other thing is the payments can be spread. For CS and RD we only need Â£40 in the next 2 weeks, if CS, RD and Nairn possibly Â£60. The balance for the golf can be paid in February. You can pay your accommodation whenever you like. All deposits will be non-refundable with the courses, but we can advertise to sell it on, if you have to drop out, and as long as it does not increase the cost to the group.

Dornoch have so far only given us 3 tee times, so priority will be given to the earliest payees. I hope they will give us more tee times, but I can't guarantee it.

Birchy will collect the money, as most people already have his bank details. I hope this will be a great trip, playing some "mystical" courses, that are well off the beaten track, but I believe are amongst the best courses in the UK.

I hope we can now make this a goer. Ok, it's miserable November now, but this will be in June sunshine, overlooking the Moray Firth, so lets try and do this....


​


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			i am very interested but i can't commit until 12-04 when the time schedule for delivery of German tax reports will be agreed upon. in the past our saving banks insisted on end-of-may what would make my participation difficult. in past the time schedule was (i'd say) over-ambitious, so maybe i can convince my customers to a more realistic end-date. hope's alive and i promise to keep you up-to-date
		
Click to expand...

Just do what you can fella. If you end up only finding out a bit later theres still a chance you could get on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

** Bump ** See post #43 regarding deposits required in the next 2 weeks. Payments are to be made to Birchy, please.                                                                                                                                                                              Birchy
 Liverbirdie
 Qwerty
 Chiefio
 Chefio+1
 Chefio +2
 Lincoln quaker
 podgster
 Val
 Fish
 StuC
 thecraw
 Fairway dodger
 Chellie
 Chellie+1
 Mcbroon
 Bernix
 Scouser   For those that can't commit on hols, please ignore for now.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Dates are fine, count me in for the full tour fellas :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Dates are fine, count me in for the full tour fellas :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top, top news Dave!

Pity your not a top, top player.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just getting my leave for next year authorised then deposit will be on its way. Make sure qwerty is off a proper handicap by the time we play!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			top, top player.

Click to expand...


You sound like Jamie Redkapp


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			You sound like Jamie Redkapp 

Click to expand...

I look like him as well.






Ok, maybe his dad.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just getting my leave for next year authorised then deposit will be on its way. Make sure qwerty is off a proper handicap by the time we play!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff LQ.

The first is hopeful, the second is impossible.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Sent through the deposits for me and my plus 2


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Sent through the deposits for me and my plus 2 

Click to expand...

Got the money Josh :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

If I can get my leave pass signed of the long haired general then I will be going up on the Saturday morning and coming back on the Monday after golf getting back to Liverpool around midnight.

If you are interested in those dates/journeys, fancy chipping in towards a minibus (currently cheapest is Â£360) if there are more than a couple of people interested then let me know and I can look at the travel options and pick up points


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			If I can get my leave pass signed of the long haired general then I will be going up on the Saturday morning and coming back on the Monday after golf getting back to Liverpool around midnight.

If you are interested in those dates/journeys, fancy chipping in towards a minibus (currently cheapest is Â£360) if there are more than a couple of people interested then let me know and I can look at the travel options and pick up points
		
Click to expand...

Just to add to this for people looking at cost.  I reckon hire and fuel will come to a total not exceeding Â£600 for a large 17/18 seater


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Sent through the deposits for me and my plus 2 

Click to expand...

Good stuff Josh - are they Moor Allerton members?

BTW a few of us are going up to Moortown's open next May - not sure if it's full, but we have 3 teams in. 2 around 8.30 and one in the afternoon.

See if there is any spaces left.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

My brother is a member but the other lad isn't a member anywhere. Trying to get him to join our place but he doesn't drive so it's a pretty difficult.  

The moortown open looks interesting.  I am looking to play in a few opens now I have my handicap.  I am now off 18 . Does am am mean its a pairs comp and do you enter as a pair? There's a few times left in the afternoon so if I can get a partner I will be looking to play in it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Yep mate, I'm not sure if it is a pairs or a 4 man team game. If it's the latter, you'll need 4.

You may fill it up with people on here.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			My brother is a member but he the other lad isn't a member anywhere. Trying to get him to join our place but he doesn't drive so it's a pretty big handicap.  

The moortown open looks interesting.  I am looking to play in a few opens now I have my handicap.  I am now off 18 . Does am am mean its a pairs comp and do you enter as a pair? There's a few times left in the afternoon so if I can get a partner I will be looking to play in it.
		
Click to expand...

AM-AM is usually a 4 man team comp and thats what this is. 4 players with best 2 scores out of 4 to count on each hole :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



mcbroon said:



			Doubt I'll be able to get a 4 day pass but I might be able to get away with a weekend.  Need to double check our holidays for next year but, if they're clear, so I'd be very interested.
		
Click to expand...

Any joy McBroon, it's filling up fast.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Weve got our first international participant now as well 

Bernix is coming from Austria, fantastic stuff :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Weve got our first international participant now as well 

Bernix is coming from Austria, fantastic stuff :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, welcome on board Bernix. PM me or Birchy your e-mail address also, same with chiefio and any others.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Wow....  looks like I may be back on for this....  & that's the extended trip. How much does Scott need for this?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Wow....  looks like I may be back on for this....  & that's the extended trip. How much does Scott need for this?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's Â£40 and about 6 inches in height, or else it'll just look like someones brought their kid with them...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bluewolf said:



			I think it's Â£40 and about 6 inches in height, or else it'll just look like someones brought their kid with them...

Click to expand...

LOL - It's actually Â£60 if your going to do all 3 Davey (although me, Scott,bernix,Scouser,Qwerty, Lincoln quaker and some others are staying up there until the Wednesday), so watch this space. There are 3 lads going from Yorkshire and one from Lincoln, so car-sharing may be an option also. Good to have you on board mate, PM Birchy for his new bank details.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

If you need to come with us let us know we are very accommodating! We will be travelling up from Leeds that Weekend!  You need to have a lot of interesting stories thoughto keep us entertained for the long trip


----------



## 2blue (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just a few more things to sort before I'm certain I can make it.... pay the cash & start talking organisation etc..... but it looking very promising


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Having a look into the details at the moment but can't commit until the Flybe summer timetable is published & get HID drunk so I can get the pass.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			LOL - It's actually Â£60 if your going to do all 3 Davey (although me, Scott,bernix,Scouser,Qwerty, Lincoln quaker and some others are staying up there until the Wednesday), so watch this space. There are 3 lads going from Yorkshire and one from Lincoln, so car-sharing may be an option also. Good to have you on board mate, PM Birchy for his new bank details.
		
Click to expand...

Any news Davey.

Chiefio, dont book accomodation just yet, give me a few days.

There is a one of two possibilities I'm working on - one may be right down you and the others street.

Lincoln Quaker, StuC and others who've shown a recent interest - any news one way or the other?


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Any joy McBroon, it's filling up fast.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay mate, been offline for the last 3 weeks since my boy was born 

Will have the chat with the boss while she's still taking on strong painkillers  and let you know asap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



mcbroon said:



			Sorry for the delay mate, been offline for the last 3 weeks since my boy was born 

Will have the chat with the boss while she's still taking on strong painkillers  and let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

 Okey dokey, if you are coming let me know how many nights your coming up for also. PM me your e-mail address also. Congrats on the baby, BTW.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Any news Davey.

Chiefio, dont book accomodation just yet, give me a few days.

There is a one of two possibilities I'm working on - one may be right down you and the others street.

Lincoln Quaker, StuC and others who've shown a recent interest - any news one way or the other?
		
Click to expand...

Am nearly there Pete.....  hoping to know for sure, very soon.....  sorry for the delay


----------



## 2blue (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			If you need to come with us let us know we are very accommodating! We will be travelling up from Leeds that Weekend!  You need to have a lot of interesting stories thoughto keep us entertained for the long trip 

Click to expand...

Sounds great fellas.....  hope I'm able to make it and take up your offer....  where are you guys playing at in Leeds?.....  I'm at WikeRidge, N Leeds


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Am nearly there Pete.....  hoping to know for sure, very soon.....  sorry for the delay
		
Click to expand...

Ok Dave, again let me know how many nights if you are coming, and your e-mail address.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Ok Dave, again let me know how many nights if you are coming, and your e-mail address.
		
Click to expand...

OK...  can confirm I'm IN for all days, all golf. Will get Â£60 to Scott if he PM's bank details...  have some of his details but may be old. I have a motor for the trip that can carry 2 comfortabley so we can factor that in with the Leeds/Lincoln guys as well as Bernix  if he needs to use Leeds/Bradford


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			OK...  can confirm I'm IN for all days, all golf. Will get Â£60 to Scott if he PM's bank details...  have some of his details but may be old. I have a motor for the trip that can carry 2 comfortabley so we can factor that in with the Leeds/Lincoln guys as well as Bernix  if he needs to use Leeds/Bradford
		
Click to expand...

PM on its way Dave.

Great stuff :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			OK...  can confirm I'm IN for all days, all golf. Will get Â£60 to Scott if he PM's bank details...  have some of his details but may be old. I have a motor for the trip that can carry 2 comfortabley so we can factor that in with the Leeds/Lincoln guys as well as Bernix  if he needs to use Leeds/Bradford
		
Click to expand...

Well in, Davey baby. Are you in for the 4 nights/5 days golf?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Sounds great fellas.....  hope I'm able to make it and take up your offer....  where are you guys playing at in Leeds?.....  I'm at WikeRidge, N Leeds
		
Click to expand...

Me and my brother are members at a moor allerton so right next to you.  I go to the driving range at yours quite a bit but I havn't played it before.  The range is much better than ours.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Saturday 7th June--Castle stuart--4:30pm
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Val DEPOSIT PAID
Kaz DEPOSIT PAID
Lanark golfer DEPOSIT PAID
Chiefio DEPOSIT PAID
Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
Chefio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
Fourdoors DEPOSIT PAID
Chorleychomper
Lincoln quaker
Garry McLetchie DEPOSIT PAID
StuC
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Bernix DEPOSIT PAID
Thecraw
Gareth (fourdoors) DEPOSIT PAID
IainNWJ DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
2blue
Podgster


Sunday 8th June--Royal Dornoch--10:50,11:00,11:10
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Thecraw
Andy mcintyre ***PRO***
Val DEPOSIT PAID
Kaz DEPOSIT PAID
Lanark golfer DEPOSIT PAID
Chiefio DEPOSIT PAID
Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
Chefio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
Fourdoors DEPOSIT PAID
Chorleychomper
Lincoln quaker
Garry McLetchie DEPOSIT PAID
StuC
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Bernix DEPOSIT PAID
Gareth (fourdoors) DEPOSIT PAID
IainNWJ DEPOSIT PAID
HDID Kenny
BigAl65 DEPOSIT PAID
2blue
Podgster


Monday 9th June--Nairn--11:10-11:50
Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
Chiefio DEPOSIT PAID
Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
Chefio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
Chorleychomper
Lincoln quaker
Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
Bernix DEPOSIT PAID
IainNWJ DEPOSIT PAID
2blue
Podgster[/quote]


I don't know how up to date the above list is, but if people can declare one way or the other, or get the deposit to us in the next few days. That way we can try to secure extra tee times.


Podgster is paying the end of the month.
Lincoln quaker is waiting on some news first, but will also know in 2 weeks
Birchy may have more news from the others, but I don't know.
Chellie - I know your situation
Bluewolf - same.


We will be paying the deposits for the people who have paid in the next 4-5 days. We are also considering capping it at 28/32 people, as we don't want it to swamp us with massive numbers, so please declare your interest (or if your pulling out), or advise us via PM, if any problems. 


As anyone who has done a large meet knows, it is the lack of replies that is the most frustrating, apart from let-downs/cancellations.


Thanks, LB.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

My money was sent last night to Scott.....  am in for the 5 day trip Pete


----------



## LIG (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

LB - clear your PMs mate!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			LB - clear your PMs mate!
		
Click to expand...

Just done.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

* ** Mega important ***

We all know that what makes a â€œmega-meetâ€ most important and memorable is a good night on the ale.

The main plans for the people coming up from England who are doing 2 or 4 nights, is as follows:-

*Saturday(Castle Stuart)*

Travel early morning, arrive at hotel/cottage and have an  early afternoon kip.

Tee off times for hopefully between 4.00-5.30. This wont give us time to have a big sesh afterwards, so possibly something to eat at the club (if open that late) or maybe an Indian/Chinese meal in the town and a few scoops. I donâ€™t want to be pissed, playing Royal Dornoch the next day.

*Sunday(Royal Dornoch)*

approx 11.00 tee off times
4.00 ish - meet back up about 5-6.00 Back to the ranch for shower and shaves, night out in Inverness till late

*Monday(Nairn)*

Approx 11.00 tee off times

Travel home for the weekenders only and itâ€™s only 1 day off work, which gets you an optional round at Nairn, but  a good night out with the other forummers.

*MainCompetition (Optional)*

The main comp will be as follows, and to encourage people to stay for at least 2 nights:-

2 best scoresfrom 3 courses (CS,RD and Nairn) stableford

For people playing 2 rounds full handicap

For people playing 3 rounds 7/8 â€“ this is to make it slightly fairer.

*Sunday night (ale night) â€“ â€œHighlandâ€ crowning of the â€œEarl of Dunmoreâ€ â€“ Dunmore than the rest of you!*

*Whoever is clubhouse leader (but not necessarily final winner)will be kitted out in items brought by the other forummers, which reflect theirown idea of what represents  Scotland in their mind. This is not optional,but please keep it reasonably clean (itâ€™s not a stag night).*

*It would be great if some of the Scottish can also join us andstay over for the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] night, and ideally also play Nairn (but alsooptional), in case you have played it before or want to play elsewhere. If youplay elsewhere, it wont count as part of the eclectic, though.*

Come on, we are paying epic golf courses, lets round it off with having a cracking night out.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



*Whoever is clubhouse leader (but not necessarily final winner)will be kitted out in items brought by the other forummers, which reflect theirown idea of what represents  Scotland in their mind. This is not optional,but please keep it reasonably clean (itâ€™s not a stag night).*.
		
Click to expand...


... Could a Mankini teamed up with your Flatcap be classed as items representing Scotland ?  :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			... Could a Mankini teamed up with your Flatcap be classed as items representing Scotland ?  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Haha  that would be hilarious!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I've only just noticed the Castle Stuart tee is 4:30pm, could it not be a bit earlier?


----------



## LIG (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I'm all in! :whoo:



Liverbirdie said:



* ** Mega important ***

We all know that what makes a â€œmega-meetâ€ most important and memorable is a good night on the ale.

The main plans for the people coming up from England who are doing 2 or 4 nights, is as follows:-

*Saturday(Castle Stuart)*

Travel early morning, arrive at hotel/cottage and have an  early afternoon kip.

Tee off times for hopefully between 4.00-5.30. This wont give us time to have a big sesh afterwards, so possibly something to eat at the club (if open that late) or maybe an Indian/Chinese meal in the town and a few scoops. I donâ€™t want to be pissed, playing Royal Dornoch the next day.

*Sunday(Royal Dornoch)*

approx 11.00 tee off times
4.00 ish - meet back up about 5-6.00 Back to the ranch for shower and shaves, night out in Inverness till late

*Monday(Nairn)*

Approx 11.00 tee off times

Travel home for the weekenders only and itâ€™s only 1 day off work, which gets you an optional round at Nairn, but  a good night out with the other forummers.

*MainCompetition (Optional)*

The main comp will be as follows, and to encourage people to stay for at least 2 nights:-

2 best scoresfrom 3 courses (CS,RD and Nairn) stableford

For people playing 2 rounds full handicap

For people playing 3 rounds 7/8 â€“ this is to make it slightly fairer.

*Sunday night (ale night) â€“ â€œHighlandâ€ crowning of the â€œEarl of Dunmoreâ€ â€“ Dunmore than the rest of you!*

*Whoever is clubhouse leader (but not necessarily final winner)will be kitted out in items brought by the other forummers, which reflect theirown idea of what represents  Scotland in their mind. This is not optional,but please keep it reasonably clean (itâ€™s not a stag night).*

*It would be great if some of the Scottish can also join us andstay over for the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] night, and ideally also play Nairn (but alsooptional), in case you have played it before or want to play elsewhere. If youplay elsewhere, it wont count as part of the eclectic, though.*

Come on, we are paying epic golf courses, lets round it off with having a cracking night out.
		
Click to expand...

Errr..... I'm only here for the golf.  Squeak, squeak!  (That's a mouse btw not a man! )
I'm a non ......scooper so happy to be designated driver. And I don't like curry! ( that's hillarious btw)

And what could be MORE scottish that a bottle of whishky.......empty, of course - I'm not that drunk, hic!   Now where should it be WORN?  Hmmmm?? 




Qwerty said:



			... Could a Mankini teamed up with your Flatcap be classed as items representing Scotland ?  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm also a conservative dresser, ....... but if you must get me something.... it's sizes short, fat an' hairy!  



Stuart_C said:



			I've only just noticed the Castle Stuart tee is 4:30pm, could it not be a bit earlier?
		
Click to expand...

Is there really a danger of not getting round for the last groups? I thought sunset was quite late up there in June - 10pm seems to ring a bell. Not sure though?:mmm:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			And I don't like curry!
		
Click to expand...

That's class:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			I've only just noticed the Castle Stuart tee is 4:30pm, could it not be a bit earlier?
		
Click to expand...

Twilight rate and darkness in Inverness in June is around midnight lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			I've only just noticed the Castle Stuart tee is 4:30pm, could it not be a bit earlier?
		
Click to expand...

Its that late to allow travelling time and for everybody to get themselves in the zone when they get there ne:


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Guys and Gals,

I have my leave pass signed but only for a few days and not the whole hit because I'm weak, don't wear the trousers and can't put my foot down in my house!

I will be driving up from Liverpool on the Saturday morning and then driving back on the Monday evening, looking at getting back to Liverpool around 2359/0100.

If you are interested in car sharing throughout these days then give me a shout


----------



## LIG (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			Guys and Gals,

I have my leave pass signed but only for a few days and not the whole hit because I'm weak, don't wear the trousers and can't put my foot down in my house!

I will be driving up from Liverpool on the Saturday morning and then driving back on the Monday evening, looking at getting back to Liverpool around 2359/0100.

If you are interested in car sharing throughout these days then give me a shout
		
Click to expand...

Would have been interested but I'm in til Wednesday.




Am I the only Southy going ? 

Tentative plan: 
Friday - Lon to Liverpool/Blackpool. Game somewhere around thereabouts. Night in hotel (tbc).
Saturday - meet up for travel to Inverness.
Then some :swing:
and some more :swing:
and some more...etc. etc.  :whoo:
Wednesday some :swing: on the way back to Liverpool/Blackpool.
Thursday - hopefully some :swing: followed by travel back to London.


Good grief, that's seven consecutive days' golf!  I hope I can last the week!


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Am I the only Southy going ? 

Tentative plan: 
Friday - Lon to Liverpool/Blackpool. Game somewhere around thereabouts. Night in hotel (tbc).
Saturday - meet up for travel to Inverness.
		
Click to expand...

Potentially: Arrive in Liverpool on Friday and I will take you round Lee Park GC along with a few other guys who are going up to Inverness (Scouser and LB).  Try and find you some cheap digs for Friday night (no room at my stable i'm afraid) then car share up to Inverness on the Saturday.  

Can't help you out on the return though :-(


----------



## LIG (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Podgster - Thanks for the invite. Will firm up details for the Friday round nearer the time if ok with you.  I was planning on driving up to liverpool and then hoping for a lift/share - will see what happens as more guys and gals get sorted with their passes but...

Looks like we got ourselves a.....




CONVOY!

"Breaker, breaker one nine!"

(Am I showing my age with that one?)


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Where are we thinking for the extra games fellas?  Tain looks ok, as does Blairgowrie on the way home, although it looks like a bit of a detour.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Where are we thinking for the extra games fellas?  Tain looks ok, as does Blairgowrie on the way home, although it looks like a bit of a detour.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been waiting until accom was picked before i looked too far into it.

Tain
Fortrose & rosemarkie 

look great for us on the other days imo. Will explore plenty options though :thup:

Pitlochry, blairgowrie, gleneagles all possible options on way home. Will look into it more next week though, sure theres a few more to pick from.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Where are we thinking for the extra games fellas?  Tain looks ok, as does Blairgowrie on the way home, although it looks like a bit of a detour.
		
Click to expand...

Can we do Skibo castle? It's only Â£300 each for a round


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Bit slow on clearing this with Mission Control but she finally saw sense. So, if there's still space, then i'm in for Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. Can't commit to the Monday this far in advance - I might not get the day off.

Who needs what information?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



mcbroon said:



			Bit slow on clearing this with Mission Control but she finally saw sense. So, if there's still space, then i'm in for Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. Can't commit to the Monday this far in advance - I might not get the day off.

Who needs what information?
		
Click to expand...

Hello McB,

You can play 2 or 3, whatever suits. The only thing now may be transport.

We have 2 cars going from the north west, but both have 3 in each, which with the clubs and luggage will probably be full. We are also going for the 4 nights.

One possible option is Podgster and Lig are going together with Podgster driving up Saturday and returning on Monday (after playing Nairn). Lig is staying for the extra nights with us,though. Podgster's van only seats two though which is the down side. Unless you have a big enough car for you 3 to go together, and you pick them up on the way through, or stay in Liverpool on the Saturday.

Maybe PM him and see if you can sort something out. I'm sure they are happy to share any driving.

Overall, more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Meanwhile, back at the ranch...............

http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/ ... 29269.html

Seen it, liked it, booked it.

8 of us in it, double bed room for Â£160 on my own, happy as a sand boy. Tennis court, swimming pool, pool table and jacuzzi and only 12 miles away from Inverness centre.

We had to pay for the week, even though only there for 4 nights.

We nearly had this for about 15 of us, but they would only start a booking on a Sunday night, it would have only been about Â£150 a double room each, about Â£120 for a twin bed, but sadly didn't come to fruition:-

http://www.scottscastles.com/scotland/h ... e-194.html


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can we do Skibo castle? It's only Â£300 each for a round 

Click to expand...

I would be interested if we can get a better deal than that. I doubt it would work but if they did us a deal the way the others have and we could get it for less than Â£200, I would consider it.

Anyone else a possible, for the Tuesday?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Spey Valley?

Not too far away and society rates at Â£55 according to their website?

Meant to be a cracking place to play golf, just a thought.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Spey Valley?

Not too far away and society rates at Â£55 according to their website?

Meant to be a cracking place to play golf, just a thought.....
		
Click to expand...

There is too much choice, boat of garten, Inverness, Tain, fort rose and rosemarkie, Forres, moray.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Is there a plan how we work out our accommodation??  Is anyone fixed up yet?? Any thing provisionally sorted??


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Is there a plan how we work out our accommodation??  Is anyone fixed up yet?? Any thing provisionally sorted??
		
Click to expand...

See previous page for LB posting regarding accom.

If you wanted in on this you could have my spot on the couch and I could provisionally look at taking a tent with me and stay in the garden however use the cottage facilities.

Speak to LB direct for more information


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			There is too much choice, boat of garten, Inverness, Tain, fort rose and rosemarkie, Forres, moray.
		
Click to expand...

We need a fortnight up there really :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Is there a plan how we work out our accommodation??  Is anyone fixed up yet?? Any thing provisionally sorted??
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent to Chiefio, as a possible option Birchy may have for you 4.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			We need a fortnight up there really :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy is looking into other options over the coming days/weeks.

We'll see what deals we get then post up options for the Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Pm sent to Chiefio, as a possible option Birchy may have for you 4.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete...  I'll wait on further info.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			I would be interested if we can get a better deal than that. I doubt it would work but if they did us a deal the way the others have and we could get it for less than Â£200, I would consider it.

Anyone else a possible, for the Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

you do realise its not Â£300 for a 4 ball don't you??

Its Â£1200 for a 4 ball when they want you, or let you play. Very restricted times.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			you do realise its not Â£300 for a 4 ball don't you??

Its Â£1200 for a 4 ball when they want you, or let you play. Very restricted times.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know, you only live once. I doubt they would, but if they done it for less than 200, I would be game.

have you played it. Mixed reviews from a few years ago, but very positive reviews now.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Yeah, I know, you only live once. I doubt they would, but if they done it for less than 200, I would be game.

have you played it. Mixed reviews from a few years ago, but very positive reviews now.
		
Click to expand...

yes a couple of times we have a match against them each year.

I don't think there is any neg, its Â£1200 for a 4 ball full stop and the might not even let you on if is doesn't suite them. Its a private members club that up untill last year the current owners wouldn't anyone apart from members guests play.

the only reason they are releasing some tee times is they get a lot of weathy yanks playing Dornoch who wanted to play there would pay anything to do so.

good luck with asking, but I would say without questions it will be "bugger off"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			yes a couple of times we have a match against them each year.

I don't think there is any neg, its Â£1200 for a 4 ball full stop and the might not even let you on if is doesn't suite them. Its a private members club that up untill last year the current owners wouldn't anyone apart from members guests play.

the only reason they are releasing some tee times is they get a lot of weathy yanks playing Dornoch who wanted to play there would pay anything to do so.

good luck with asking, but I would say without questions it will be "bugger off"

Click to expand...

probably right. See if any interest on here, then go from there. You can but try.

is is it worth Â£200?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			probably right. See if any interest on here, then go from there. You can but try.

is is it worth Â£200?
		
Click to expand...

Its a no from me pal 

Never played it but I know its not worth Â£200 never mind Â£300, not to me anyway.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just sent the Golf and accomodation deposits Scott :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy is looking into other options over the coming days/weeks.

We'll see what deals we get then post up options for the Tuesday and Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

It would be useful if we knew who was fixed up for accommodation & who's not.....  otherwise its hard to decide what to go for.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			It would be useful if we knew who was fixed up for accommodation & who's not.....  otherwise its hard to decide what to go for.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave. Have you sorted out travelling up arrangements yet?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			It would be useful if we knew who was fixed up for accommodation & who's not.....  otherwise its hard to decide what to go for.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave

I should know by today or tomorrow from my 2 guest if we will be staying for the full duration or not.  If we do stay for four nights Scott has sent me some links to some nice holiday lets for 4 that are at a very good price that we can sort out.  It worked out at 70 for 4 nights.  Let me get there response and then we it take from there. They need a bit more convincing but fingers  crossed.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			It would be useful if we knew who was fixed up for accommodation & who's not.....  otherwise its hard to decide what to go for.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so the three of us are in for the 4 nights so we can look into getting a 4 bed apartment.  I will ok you the ones that Scott has sent me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi all, just to keep everyone abreast of the situation, especially with regards to Dornoch.

Birchy is going to pay our deposit tomorrow for all the people who have already paid. Some more people are paying us by the end of this month. These will also be paid, probably next week sometime. On top of these we are also asking for at least 2 more tee times on top of whatever we pay by the end of the month. 

This is for people who can't commit until their new holiday rotas are out in January.* Dornoch will keep these extra 2 tee times, but people must pay in the first week in January.* I think by this time we will be getting towards what may be a maximum group size that is not too unwieldy.32 may be the cut-off point.

Castle Stuart and Nairn dont as yet have any restrictions with us.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

**************************UPDATE*****************************************

Castle Stuart
24 spaces officially booked with 21 deposits paid. We can extend this booking as we go If necessary. Balance for bookings due in February.

Dornoch
24 spaces officially booked (6 tee times). 2 extra tee times pencilled in and to be decided by the first week in January. Balance for bookings to be paid by end of February. Capacity of the group for the day is 32 players.


----------



## bernix (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

@monday & tuesday
isn't there enough daylight that time of the year to squeeze in 36 ?  
tain and brora on 1 day should be possible


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I've just had look aa routeplanner and it looks like Boat of garden is about an hour away (I think)..  Could it be a goer or that bit too far?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			@monday & tuesday
isn't there enough daylight that time of the year to squeeze in 36 ?  
tain and brora on 1 day should be possible
		
Click to expand...

36 holes is easily possible in June as there is barely 6 hrs darkness....  Tain is maybe best done on the Sun after Dornoch (particularly if tee time could be moved forward) as its virtually next door.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I've just had look aa routeplanner and it looks like Boat of garden is about an hour away (I think)..  Could it be a goer or that bit too far?
		
Click to expand...

I think an hour away is pretty reasonable time to travel.  Its definitely a course I would like to play, you hear a lot of good things.  It's also a very reasonable green fee.

2blue I have now cleared my inbox so you should be able to send a pm.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Got plenty options lined up dont worry.

Not pressing on with anything until new year to give people chance to save up.

Lets just say weve got a mint price for every course we have enquired at so we will be in business.


----------



## LIG (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Got plenty options lined up dont worry.

Not pressing on with anything until new year to give people chance to save up.

Lets just say weve got a mint price for every course we have enquired at so we will be in business.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! :thup:

Agree its best to wait til some have time to sort out schedules and pennies.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Got plenty options lined up dont worry.

Not pressing on with anything until new year to give people chance to save up.

Lets just say weve got a mint price for every course we have enquired at so we will be in business.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Scott.... I'm not pressing for things...  just knocking ideas about. Earlier this year I spent 10 days on holiday 2hrs north of Inverness (9hrs from Leeds) just above Wick, so know we're on for a very special trip. Its mouth watering.
Chiefi0....  I haven't had any PMs bounced but will resend last one


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Getting excited now as I appear to be finding a swing.... Can't wait


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Great stuff Scott.... I'm not pressing for things...  just knocking ideas about. Earlier this year I spent 10 days on holiday 2hrs north of Inverness (9hrs from Leeds) just above Wick, so know we're on for a very special trip. Its mouth watering.
Chiefi0....  I haven't had any PMs bounced but will resend last one 

Click to expand...

Thats ok mate, i was just letting people know that there is going to be plenty lined up :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Getting excited now as I appear to be finding a swing.... Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Right who has hacked Scousers account??


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Right who has hacked Scousers account?? 

Click to expand...

No one me and Podge took the money off Pete today... And he made us play off 7/8 haha


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			No one me and Podge took the money off Pete today... And he made us play off 7/8 haha
		
Click to expand...

Come on i need more details 

I bet he loved that :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Come on i need more details 

I bet he loved that :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Well the second hole he duffed his tee shot real bad...... Then he couldn't chip and several shots failed to reach the green there was one were he llaughed at my chip for not getting to the top tier then his role back further than mine haha


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Well the second hole he duffed his tee shot real bad...... Then he couldn't chip and several shots failed to reach the green there was one were he llaughed at my chip for not getting to the top tier then his role back further than mine haha
		
Click to expand...

That doesnt sound like Pete, did you psyche him out 

Good to see you back taking scalps :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

He did it on the first hole.. He said Podge if u don't take the money and beat me by 5 shots there is something wrong today... The weather is against me.... I ccan't play in this white stuff u have more shots.... Woe is me...  Woe is me...  Then half way round let's make it 7/8 lol


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			He did it on the first hole.. He said Podge if u don't take the money and beat me by 5 shots there is something wrong today... The weather is against me.... I ccan't play in this white stuff u have more shots.... Woe is me...  Woe is me...  Then half way round let's make it 7/8 lol
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a cracking day of golf :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I'm sure he will be along later to tell another version


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			He did it on the first hole.. He said Podge if u don't take the money and beat me by 5 shots there is something wrong today... The weather is against me.... I ccan't play in this white stuff u have more shots.... Woe is me...  Woe is me...  Then half way round let's make it 7/8 lol
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the truthful version. Is half way round the third hole? Did I make it 7/8th's - no. I suggested, podge agreed,nuff said.

And how many points did I lose by-5, as predicted.

I don't think you really won the money today - more lost it.

2 points up on Podge with one hole to play, you bottled it, and ended up with a draw.

I left the course laughing and smiling - anyway this should be a separate thread. Dont take it off track,knob.


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We are in as HID has been able to get his holiday authorised months in advance 

Just waiting for Scott to let me have his details.

Where are those who aren't staying in the posh house staying as we need to sort out accommodation next.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We are in as HID has been able to get his holiday authorised months in advance 

Just waiting for Scott to let me have his details.

Where are those who aren't staying in the posh house staying as we need to sort out accommodation next.
		
Click to expand...

Great news :whoo:

Will send you payment details over in a moment. :thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We are in as HID has been able to get his holiday authorised months in advance 

Just waiting for Scott to let me have his details.

Where are those who aren't staying in the posh house staying as we need to sort out accommodation next.
		
Click to expand...

Inverness town centre, there are or at least were guest houses with availability left a few weeks ago


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Are there any other forummers also considering this as Royal Dornoch will only give us 32 places. I think approx 24 deposits have been received and Chellie and hubby are also coming.

They may also be asking another couple, although I said that forummers will have a priority up to the first week in January, when the initial deposits have to be paid by.

Anyone else waiting in the wings, let us know now before it's too late. We can wait until people check with their employers with regards to hols, but no guarantees after the first few days of January.


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Great news :whoo:

Will send you payment details over in a moment. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Payment should be in your account tomorrow Scott. Set it up at my end so any problems let me know.



Valentino said:



			Inverness town centre, there are or at least were guest houses with availability left a few weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Valentino.

We are both really looking forward to it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We are in as HID has been able to get his holiday authorised months in advance 

Just waiting for Scott to let me have his details.

Where are those who aren't staying in the posh house staying as we need to sort out accommodation next.
		
Click to expand...

How long are you both staying? A few nights or the full week?


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Great news :whoo:

Will send you payment details over in a moment. :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Inverness town centre, there are or at least were guest houses with availability left a few weeks ago
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			How long are you both staying? A few nights or the full week?
		
Click to expand...

We've both got the full week off work so were thinking it would make sense to not have to rush back. Also wondering about setting off Friday afternoon and stopping off somewhere part way to break the drive up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We've both got the full week off work so were thinking it would make sense to not have to rush back. Also wondering about setting off Friday afternoon and stopping off somewhere part way to break the drive up.
		
Click to expand...

I have booked a cottage for the full week and there are some really lovely places just north of Inverness. I don't know if they do part week tho.


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

[



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have booked a cottage for the full week and there are some really lovely places just north of Inverness. I don't know if they do part week tho.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Can you let me have the name of the site you booked through. I did find one ages ago that had it's own mini golf course but didn't save it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			[

Cheers. Can you let me have the name of the site you booked through. I did find one ages ago that had it's own mini golf course but didn't save it!
		
Click to expand...

We've booked loads of cottages over the last 5 years, some of the best are:-

sykes cottages
welcome cottages
hoseasons
owners direct
scottish country cottages


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			[

Cheers. Can you let me have the name of the site you booked through. I did find one ages ago that had it's own mini golf course but didn't save it!
		
Click to expand...

holiday lettings or search for black isle cottages, we did find a nice log cabin 10 miles north of Inverness but didn't book that one in the end.


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Thanks both


----------



## Birchy (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Thanks both
		
Click to expand...

Got your money this morning :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Thanks both
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome.


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Got your money this morning :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad it got there safe and sound Scott


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Question for anyone familiar with the area. Would Allanfearn be an OK base. Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Question for anyone familiar with the area. Would Allanfearn be an OK base. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the map it's an ideal location, not to far from Nairn or Castle Stuart.


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking at the map it's an ideal location, not to far from Nairn or Castle Stuart.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you HimID is leaving it up to me to sort it out. No problem but he'll moan if I get it wrong


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Question for anyone familiar with the area. Would Allanfearn be an OK base. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

It's just outside inversneck. Prob about.  10 mins drive. It's also very close to castle Stuart. Just off the A96, I suspect a it has a nice view of the sewage works!


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			It's just outside inversneck. Prob about. 10 mins drive. It's also very close to castle Stuart. Just off the A96, I suspect a it has a nice view of the sewage works!
		
Click to expand...

Ach, pictures don't show that!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Ach, pictures don't show that!
		
Click to expand...

Just look the other way, out to the Black Isle .

And hope its an easterly


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Booked our B & B. We are staying here from Saturday to Wednesday morning http://www.beachcottageinverness.co.uk/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Booked our B & B. We are staying here from Saturday to Wednesday morning http://www.beachcottageinverness.co.uk/

Click to expand...

That looks really nice. Good find that one :thup:


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That looks really nice. Good find that one :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I thought so. Great reviews on TA.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Booked our B & B. We are staying here from Saturday to Wednesday morning http://www.beachcottageinverness.co.uk/

Click to expand...

That really does look stunning :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Booked our B & B. We are staying here from Saturday to Wednesday morning http://www.beachcottageinverness.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Ooh, get you!


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Ooh, get you!

Click to expand...

Says you with a house with a swimming pool:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Says you with a house with a swimming pool:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 And a tennis court, jacuzzi, pool table......

We're calling it southfork. I think it may have a chipping area and a 4-a-side pitch by the time we finish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

This week may probably be the last chance for people to be added to this trip, as we have to send Royal Dornoch final deposits by the end of this week.

Let me know of any more interest.

Any outstanding deposits owing will also be needed this week.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just a final bump for anybody yet to pay deposit or deciding whether they are coming or not.

Lets be avin you


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Scott, just confirming is it the end of February for the balance of the green fees? Also, if there is the chance of additional courses when would they need paying for if we could do them. Trying to do a budget. Ta


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Scott, just confirming is it the end of February for the balance of the green fees? Also, if there is the chance of additional courses when would they need paying for if we could do them. Trying to do a budget. Ta
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chellie, yes the balances are due in February for the courses that have been booked already. We will be moving ahead on booking some of the courses for the Tuesday/Wednesday in the coming weeks. We are going to hang on a little bit, in case they advertise any opens, and/or also finalise potential deals. If anyone wants to play another course on them days (36 holes in one day), we will just leave that up to each individual to sort. There are some good twilight offers, so some may just decide on the day, whether to do this or not.


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Thanks LB :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chellie, yes the balances are due in February for the courses that have been booked already. We will be moving ahead on booking some of the courses for the Tuesday/Wednesday in the coming weeks. We are going to hang on a little bit, in case they advertise any opens, and/or also finalise potential deals. If anyone wants to play another course on them days (36 holes in one day), we will just leave that up to each individual to sort. There are some good twilight offers, so some may just decide on the day, whether to do this or not.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't hold out for midweek opens and the only ones are Seniors over 55 only and they tend to be Thurs/Fridays on the whole.

If you want to still go with the Twilight thing Tain and Brora both now do this after 4Pm at around Â£40 

you won't need to rush to book though as most clubs are pretty quite after Lunchtime once all the members have played.

I imag you won't have to play much more the Â£50 for most places green fee wise anyway apart from all the other courses you are playing and maybe Moray old,  who i think is about Â£70 full mid week but again you might get twilight. if theres only a couple interested i moray i might be able to sign them on depending on time i have


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I wouldn't hold out for midweek opens and the only ones are Seniors over 55 only and they tend to be Thurs/Fridays on the whole.

If you want to still go with the Twilight thing Tain and Brora both now do this after 4Pm at around Â£40 

you won't need to rush to book though as most clubs are pretty quite after Lunchtime once all the members have played.

I imag you won't have to play much more the Â£50 for most places green fee wise anyway apart from all the other courses you are playing and maybe Moray old,  who i think is about Â£70 full mid week but again you might get twilight. if theres only a couple interested i moray i might be able to sign them on depending on time i have
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Patrick, yep didn't think on with there being a lack opens, being midweek. Still loads on down here, but not the populations up there as much.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Patrick, yep didn't think on with there being a lack opens, being midweek. Still loads on down here, but not the populations up there as much.
		
Click to expand...

The only midweek open for non seniors up here is at Brora during their festival week and its on a wednesday and is a walk or was last time i played it a few years ago.

Pretty much every club up here has a couple of opens per year, some fill up straight away the likes of Nairn and Royal Dornoch for instance.

You might be luck and get to play in a walk on on the Sunday morning if there are any on then. I think the SGU publish a list of opens in Scotland. 

only issue might be is that you could find that these are SGU affiliated comps and you might not be able to enter unless you are affiliated to the SGU. 

I know that was the case a couple of years ago as a mate of mine came up to play and was refused enty to a comp because of this.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

This is mainly intended for Josh...  Chiefi0 but is useful info for others in case they wish to join us.....
 Oh... re 'Big Trip'..... if all in one motor, as seems likely, we'll need to co-ordinate the extra rounds etc..... its just that on the Dornoch day I've got a 'free voucher' place around Tain, (10mins away from Dornoch, & a rated track) 5pm tee, with some of the Scots that are with us.... voucher was given us by a NE'ern mate who won it on a draw. So chance for you'se to join us at a twilight rate... sorry, I don't know what that is.
I know that there is a booze up planned for Sun in Inverness but for me, at my age, having travelled that far, I'd rather play golf however knackered I am before partaking of a few beers etc...... + I can't believe Inverness is going to be that good on a Sunday night.
Anyway there's loads of golfing fun to be had over those 4/5 days.... really looking forward to it..... its so far North there'll be folk getting nose bleeds :clap:


----------



## bernix (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

As my return flight will be on Thursday please count me in for Tueday & Wednesday rounds. Once making the long trip I'll try to pack in as much golf as possible.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			As my return flight will be on Thursday please count me in for Tueday & Wednesday rounds. Once making the long trip I'll try to pack in as much golf as possible.
		
Click to expand...

 Good to have you along for them days, Bernard. Dave, no worries more beer for us to sup on the Sunday night.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			The only midweek open for non seniors up here is at Brora during their festival week and its on a wednesday and is a walk or was last time i played it a few years ago.

Pretty much every club up here has a couple of opens per year, some fill up straight away the likes of Nairn and Royal Dornoch for instance.

You might be luck and get to play in a walk on on the Sunday morning if there are any on then. I think the SGU publish a list of opens in Scotland. 

only issue might be is that you could find that these are SGU affiliated comps and you might not be able to enter unless you are affiliated to the SGU. 

I know that was the case a couple of years ago as a mate of mine came up to play and was refused enty to a comp because of this.
		
Click to expand...

Presume you mean a 'Walk on' open Patrick - I've seen a couple advertised up North but never anywhere else - how do they work? Just turn up and hope you get a place?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



davidy233 said:



			Presume you mean a 'Walk on' open Patrick - I've seen a couple advertised up North but never anywhere else - how do they work? Just turn up and hope you get a place?
		
Click to expand...

yes it was meant to be "walk on"

The likes of Tain, Brora, Golspie, Portmahomack all have walk ons, though many now book times you can still turn up and play, but you might have to wait.


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We've definately decided to drive up on Friday afternoon to break the journey up so we're not too knackered on Saturday. Anyone else going to do the same? Would Perth be a good place to stop.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We've definately decided to drive up on Friday afternoon to break the journey up so we're not too knackered on Saturday. Anyone else going to do the same? Would Perth be a good place to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's a good place to stop, it's the start of the single track A9 and Inverness is a couple of hours drive from there.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We've definately decided to drive up on Friday afternoon to break the journey up so we're not too knackered on Saturday. Anyone else going to do the same? Would Perth be a good place to stop.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, Qwerty and myself are likely to be doing the same and I'd thought somewhere around Perth would be good.

We were thinking of getting a game somewhere on the way up if we can get holidays etc.


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes it's a good place to stop, it's the start of the single track A9 and Inverness is a couple of hours drive from there.
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Birchy, Qwerty and myself are likely to be doing the same and I'd thought somewhere around Perth would be good.

We were thinking of getting a game somewhere on the way up if we can get holidays etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both and a game on the way up sounds good as well if we can wangle the Friday off Just thought we can play other James Braid courses at special rates. Wonder if there's any near.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We've definately decided to drive up on Friday afternoon to break the journey up so we're not too knackered on Saturday. Anyone else going to do the same? Would Perth be a good place to stop.
		
Click to expand...

NWjocko Birchy and me are doing the same. 
I think we're setting of early and getting a game in on the way, not sure where yet as Theres loads of options. I think its definately a wise move though :thup: 

Edit.. Beat me to it Iain.    What do you think about Blairgowrie mate?


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			NWjocko Birchy and me are doing the same. 
 What do you think about Blairgowrie mate?
		
Click to expand...

That's a Braid one...........


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			That's a Braid one...........
		
Click to expand...

We get cheap rates there do we?

Sounds good to me Dave, I'd sooner get a game on the way up if we're all cool for taking the day off?

I'm still good to drive/take my car aswell......


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			We get cheap rates there do we?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but just checked the scheme and it's only open to members of Braid courses with proof having to be provided. Mind you Soctt and Peter seem to get really good rates.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I think Peter and the others might be wanting to go up Friday too. He did mention it to me on Sunday.

Whats the crack with this Braid thing?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Here you go 

http://www.gleneagles.com/offers/golf-offers/tee-time/twilight-tee-time-offers

Looks good.


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			I think Peter and the others might be wanting to go up Friday too. He did mention it to me on Sunday.

Whats the crack with this Braid thing?
		
Click to expand...

Our course was designed by J.H. Steer and James Braid. There's an association of all Braid cousres and so we get cheap rates at them.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here you go 

http://www.gleneagles.com/offers/golf-offers/tee-time/twilight-tee-time-offers

Looks good.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is its only the Kings and queens and i would be too busy wishing i was on the centenary where they are having the Ryder cup!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Trouble is its only the Kings and queens and i would be too busy wishing i was on the centenary where they are having the Ryder cup!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.theblairgowriegolfclub.co.uk/twighlightgolf.php

thats a decent option but you can't book more than 2 weeks in advance, I know the Scottish seniors championship is there the week after as my boss is playing in it.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Ive played the Kings at Gleneagles and its superb, the queens looked equally as good (Both front 9s finish in same area with a great halfway house) 
Apparently both are much better than the PGA which I didn't really see much of when I was there.

Gleneagles is bang enroute but Blairgowrie is only slightly off also. I'd be over the moon to play any of them. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Ive played the Kings at Gleneagles and its superb, the queens looked equally as good (Both front 9s finish in same area with a great halfway house) 
Apparently both are much better than the PGA which I didn't really see much of when I was there.

Gleneagles is bang enroute but Blairgowrie is only slightly off also. I'd be over the moon to play any of them. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aree, I've also asked some our Scottish contingent if they have any suggestions on courses and/or places to stay on the Friday.

If we're going in mob handed again do we hit enough for society rates....?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Me and my mate will more than likely be goin up friday so keep us informed where your thinking of playing,  Perth is a decent night out too:cheers::thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			,  Perth is a decent night out too:cheers::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No drinking for me Stu, not after the York incident.  I'll be staying in reading the Royal Dornoch Strokesaver


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I know we're talking about on the way up but our Pro has said we should definately try to do The Boat on the way back....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			No drinking for me Stu, not after the York incident.  I'll be staying in reading the Royal Dornoch Strokesaver 

Click to expand...

Haha there's no revolving dance floor there you'll be safe with me:cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			I know we're talking about on the way up but our Pro has said we should definately try to do The Boat on the way back....
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry the boat is in the mix somewhere. :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Dont worry the boat is in the mix somewhere. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

The Boat is a rasper, gutted i won't be there to play this again.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I'm hoping to talk the Leeds lads into going up Fri also....  no course yet planned. We're discussing it 2nd Feb when they're playing mine.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

A bit of research today reveals that on Fri 6th June there are Individual Opens @ Leven Links Â£15 (very nice,old Links that I played New Year before last with 'Bomber Harris' now barred from GM) & LadyBank Â£20 (normally Â£60 a round) a heathland Open Qualifier Course.......  I favour the latter as we'll get plenty of links golf.... lots of late tee times available presently :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			A bit of research today reveals that on Fri 6th June there are Individual Opens @ Leven Links Â£15 (very nice,old Links that I played New Year before last with 'Bomber Harris' now barred from GM) & LadyBank Â£20 (normally Â£60 a round) a heathland Open Qualifier Course.......  I favour the latter as we'll get plenty of links golf.... lots of late tee times available presently :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hold your horses Davey! Both them opens are on the Saturday! 

07/06/14


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Hold your horses Davey! Both them opens are on the Saturday! 

07/06/14
		
Click to expand...

 Dooh....  yes....  well spotted (Note to self.... LOOK!!! CLOSELY  :rofl


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Hold your horses Davey! Both them opens are on the Saturday! 

07/06/14
		
Click to expand...

Here's one for the list http://www.scotscraiggolfclub.com/ Does a twilight at Â£140 for 4 ball.....   excellent value...  It's Kenny Andrews (KennyHDIDo) 2nd course...  he's at Castle Stewart & Dornock with us if you want more info on it. At Â£35 each its as good as an Open Event.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Blairgowrie B & B booked for the 6th June. It's a 3 minute drive from the course:swing:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just a quick question - I know NWJocko lives in England, but is Scottish, but is there anyone else out of the English who were born/brought up elsewhere? Singapore, army base in Germany...........

Bernix is Austrian, but any others from England, that are not English (or have Scottish parentage)?

No need to worry.......


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Just a quick question - I know NWJocko lives in England, but is Scottish, but is there anyone else out of the English who were born/brought up elsewhere? Singapore, army base in Germany...........

Bernix is Austrian, but any others from England, that are not English (or have Scottish parentage)?

No need to worry....... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Slow day!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Just a quick question - I know NWJocko lives in England, but is Scottish, but is there anyone else out of the English who were born/brought up elsewhere? Singapore, army base in Germany...........

Bernix is Austrian, but any others from England, that are not English (or have Scottish parentage)?

No need to worry....... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Me and my brother were born in Indonesia.  What you thinking?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Me and my brother were born in Indonesia.  What you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

We are just shuffling through a few ideas for the competition side of things and we wanted a nice mix of people in the groupings.

Having 4 English who know each other then 4 scots who know each other etc is a waste as people don't get to know anybody else at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Slow day!
		
Click to expand...

 I know you were born in Hovel, but can't find it on the map - Is it near Dumfries?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			I know you were born in Hovel, but can't find it on the map - Is it near Dumfries?

Click to expand...

Just remind me of your birth place... A see view doesn't make it posh


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Just remind me of your birth place... A see view doesn't make it posh
		
Click to expand...

 Your right, I am tenement trash, but our schools taught us how to spell sea properly.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Your right, I am tenement trash, but our schools taught us how to spell sea properly. 

Click to expand...

Auto correct


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Auto correct
		
Click to expand...

Auto incorrect if you ask me :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Auto incorrect if you ask me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No wonder I frequent this place less and less... Each time I come back the humour has gotten worse


----------



## LIG (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Not getting on the forum as often but am I the only one who's coming the 500 miles from London/down south? Still looking to hook up transport-wise if possible, even if it's just from the Midlands/NW/NE.

Birchy/LB - the easy choices for a mixedup comp are Old Farts vs Whippersnappers or North vs South.  Born in India many moons ago... so still *North* of the Equator but an Old Fart.


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I bet I'm the only one born in the Falkland Islands


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Auto incorrect if you ask me :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, after all he does drive a Mondeo.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Not getting on the forum as often but am I the only one who's coming the 500 miles from London/down south? Still looking to hook up transport-wise if possible, even if it's just from the Midlands/NW/NE.

Birchy/LB - the easy choices for a mixedup comp are Old Farts vs Whippersnappers or North vs South.  Born in India many moons ago... so still *North* of the Equator but an Old Fart.

Click to expand...

 As some haven't met many of our Scottish brethren, we are going to split the pairs into an English/Scottish, Austrian, Indonesian,Indian and a penguin-worrier split, although now have too many the other way, so will have to take a rain check (is it the monsoon season in India, yet).



chellie said:



			I bet I'm the only one born in the Falkland Islands

Click to expand...

 Wow!


----------



## LIG (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			is it the monsoon season in India, yet.
		
Click to expand...

Bit early yet......so I'm told!  
Now if you wanted to ask about the weather down here......






.....I'd refer you to the met office website!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Not getting on the forum as often but am I the only one who's coming the 500 miles from London/down south? Still looking to hook up transport-wise if possible, even if it's just from the Midlands/NW/NE.

Birchy/LB - the easy choices for a mixedup comp are Old Farts vs Whippersnappers or North vs South.  Born in India many moons ago... so still *North* of the Equator but an Old Fart.

Click to expand...



You would be better of Flying Easyjet from either Luton or by that time Gatwick. If you book far enough in advance will be cheaper than driving and you can still hire a car from the Airport ( there are at least 6 companies operating from there) from Â£20 per day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			You would be better of Flying Easyjet from either Luton or by that time Gatwick. If you book far enough in advance will be cheaper than driving and you can still hire a car from the Airport ( there are at least 6 companies operating from there) from Â£20 per day
		
Click to expand...

From memory, Bernix (who is flying into Edinburgh from Austria) and is coming for the full 5 days, if not longer, is hiring a car so might be one option.

We might be able to pick you up from the airport, if it ties in, but can transport you around the courses whilst there. Maybe drop you off as well on the Wednesday, although we will be leaving in the morning for boat of garten (probably) on the way back, although not sure what your flight times would be. If all else fails you could always get a taxi from or to the airport, but I'm sure we can run you round between the courses on the Sunday-Tuesday, at least, if you do get a flight.


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Will look into that. Thanks fellas! :thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			I bet I'm the only one born in the Falkland Islands

Click to expand...

I didn't live there though. Anyone want to guess where I did?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			I didn't live there though. Anyone want to guess where I did?
		
Click to expand...

Ascension Islands.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			I didn't live there though. Anyone want to guess where I did?
		
Click to expand...

St Kilda ? Bet I'm only one who's been there


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ascension Islands.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			St Kilda ? Bet I'm only one who's been there

Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			I didn't live there though. Anyone want to guess where I did?
		
Click to expand...

St Helena, I sold some cars to the FCO there and they could only get to the island by boat so I am going for that.


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			St Helena, I sold some cars to the FCO there and they could only get to the island by boat so I am going for that.
		
Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Bloody hell Chellie your not making this easy  Your parents were either based on an Antarctica research station or worked in Argentina for the UK government.


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Shall I say or see if anyone else wants to guess


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Shall I say or see if anyone else wants to guess

Click to expand...

Say


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Buenos Aries :thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Here's where I lived


----------



## Birchy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Here's where I lived






Click to expand...

Fleetwood?


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Fleetwood? 

Click to expand...

ROFCWL

Another one






And apologies for major thread hacking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

South Georgia or Tierra del fuego?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

:thupatagonia


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Reckon LB's hit the nail with Tierra Del Fuego.
Come on then Chellie, don't drag it out girl!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			South Georgia or Tierra del fuego?
		
Click to expand...

I will go along with the south Georgia as well, looks a fascinating place after watching a documentary on it.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We have a winner It was South Georgia. I don't remember it though as I was only there until I was two and a half.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Just a more serious warning shot to you guys on this mad tour. 

Balances for the 3 initial courses Castle stuart, Royal Dornoch & Nairn are due by the end of the month.

3 weeks tomorrow I will be paying the balances :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

How much


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			How much
		
Click to expand...

For you? Â£10,000 















Only joking :whoo: Yours would be Â£130 for balance of CS, RD and Nairn. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

[QUeOTE=Birchy;995338]For you? Â£10,000 

Sent 













Only joking :whoo: Yours would be Â£130 for balance of CS, RD and Nairn. :thup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			[QUeOTE=Birchy;995338]For you? Â£10,000 

Sent 


Only joking :whoo: Yours would be Â£130 for balance of CS, RD and Nairn. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Â£10,000 or Â£130?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Â£10,000 or Â£130? [/QUOTE]

Oooops I didn't scroll down and see the bottom bit... Nothing had been sent lol


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Â£10,000 or Â£130? 

Click to expand...

Oooops I didn't scroll down and see the bottom bit... Nothing had been sent lol[/QUOTE]

I want my Â£10,000 :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Oooops I didn't scroll down and see the bottom bit... Nothing had been sent lol
		
Click to expand...

I want my Â£10,000 :whoo:[/QUOTE]
Knob


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			I want my Â£10,000
Knob
		
Click to expand...

Expensive knob! :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We have a winner It was South Georgia. I don't remember it though as I was only there until I was two and a half.
		
Click to expand...

 Huzzah! Did you see Magellan on your way home?                                       Does penguin taste like chicken?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Back on thread....  We're now a car load from Leeds going up on the Fri for an overnight at Perth & a twilight round at Blargowrie with Scott's charabang travellers.......  Anyone else going up early?


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Back on thread.... We're now a car load from Leeds going up on the Fri for an overnight at Perth & a twilight round at Blargowrie with Scott's charabang travellers....... Anyone else going up early?
		
Click to expand...

So how many of us are doing Blairgowrie - there's me and HID


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			So how many of us are doing Blairgowrie - there's me and HID

Click to expand...

3 with Scott....  4 with me..... that I know of....  which course have you in mind?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			3 with Scott....  4 with me..... that I know of....  which course have you in mind?
		
Click to expand...

I think Stu and his mate are also doing Blairgowrie.  Are you staying in Blairgowrie on the Friday night Dave?  We're booked in a hotel there.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I think Stu and his mate are also doing Blairgowrie.  Are you staying in Blairgowrie on the Friday night Dave?  We're booked in a hotel there.
		
Click to expand...

We're in a  Travel Lodge at Perth for much less than what I could find in Blairgowrie.
Do you know which particular course is fancied??


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			3 with Scott.... 4 with me..... that I know of.... which course have you in mind?
		
Click to expand...

We'll go with the flow


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			We're in a  Travel Lodge at Perth for much less than what I could find in Blairgowrie.
Do you know which particular course is fancied??
		
Click to expand...

I think we're hoping to get on the Rosemount. Apparently its rated as the better of the two but I believe the Lansdowne is also a very good course.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I think we're hoping to get on the Rosemount. Apparently its rated as the better of the two but I believe the Lansdowne is also a very good course.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hearing from the locals that there are other good choices in the area......   Glenisla and Alyth.....  maybe good for next day am


----------



## 2blue (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I think we're hoping to get on the Rosemount. Apparently its rated as the better of the two but I believe the Lansdowne is also a very good course.
		
Click to expand...

By the sounds of it nothing is booked yet.....   When you thinking of doing so?
I've had Kingussie mentioned as a good course if we want somewhere for the following morning...  are you thinking of playing Sat am?? on way up to Castle Stewart??


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			I'm hearing from the locals that there are other good choices in the area......   Glenisla and Alyth.....  maybe good for next day am

Click to expand...

There are loads of great tracks in the area Dave, you're spoilt for choice. We are staying in Aviemore on the Friday night then playing Spey Valley on the Saturday morning before Castle Stuart in the afternoon.


----------



## LIG (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Looks like a mass exodus on the Friday!!!  

Anyone still around the North West/East for a game on the Friday?  Or maybe a little further north??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Looks like a mass exodus on the Friday!!!  

Anyone still around the North West/East for a game on the Friday?  Or maybe a little further north??
		
Click to expand...

 Podgster might be, not sure of his travel plans yet. Were the flight options no good?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Podgster might me, not sure of his travel plans yet. Were the flight options no good?
		
Click to expand...

I believe Podgster is driving up the Saturday morning iirc. Will have to confirm with him though.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			There are loads of great tracks in the area Dave, you're spoilt for choice. We are staying in Aviemore on the Friday night then playing Spey Valley on the Saturday morning before Castle Stuart in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Is that just you and KK ??


----------



## LIG (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Podgster might be, not sure of his travel plans yet. Were the flight options no good?
		
Click to expand...

The amount of time I spent trying to find something suitable at a reasonable cost.... Far less hassle just driving up - no worrying about getting to/from the airport ON TIME, lost/damaged clubs/luggage, car hire etc. 

Still willing looking to share travelling with anyone, even if it's one way with someone and return with someone else. Anyone have space/need a lift going up or comming down please PM me.    It could still work.... 
I warn you though, I bring the kitchen sink....gps AND laser!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			The amount of time I spent trying to find something suitable at a reasonable cost.... Far less hassle just driving up - no worrying about getting to/from the airport ON TIME, lost/damaged clubs/luggage, car hire etc. 

Still willing looking to share travelling with anyone, even if it's one way with someone and return with someone else. Anyone have space/need a lift going up or comming down please PM me.    It could still work.... 
I warn you though, I bring the kitchen sink....gps AND laser!!! 

Click to expand...

How much are you taking? Get the overnight sleeper from Euston to Inverness, your golf clubs and trolley can go in the front luggage area and it's secure.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Is that just you and KK ??
		
Click to expand...

No Dave, it's me, Davie Forde, his brother Gareth and our mate Garry. We are travelling up on Friday to play Nairn, then McDonald Hotel in Aviemore on the Friday night, Spey Valley on Sat morning before Castle Stuart. We are staying at a guest house in Inverness Centre on the Saturday night, KK is staying there too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			How much are you taking? Get the overnight sleeper from Euston to Inverness, your golf clubs and trolley can go in the front luggage area and it's secure.
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure Miss marple and Poirot aren't on it, and you'll be alright.

Podgster is still going and is on his own as it stands (from Liverpool). His original plan was as ours (go up early saturday morning), but whether he may decide to partially go up on the Friday night, play a twilight on Friday night, I'm not sure - PM him.

One of the NW cars should be able to drop you back in the NW on the Wednesday, but you'll have to pack light - no trolleys, same as us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			No Dave, it's me, Davie Forde, his brother Gareth and our mate Garry. We are travelling up on Friday to play Nairn, then McDonald Hotel in Aviemore on the Friday night, Spey Valley on Sat morning before Castle Stuart. We are staying at a guest house in Inverness Centre on the Saturday night, KK is staying there too.
		
Click to expand...

Have you already booked Nairn, or have you got a deal - if not, do you want me to see if I can extend our price deal with them for you guys on the Friday?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Have you already booked Nairn, or have you got a deal - if not, do you want me to see if I can extend our price deal with them for you guys on the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete but we are already sorted for Nairn, we are getting signed on there on the Friday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Cheers Pete but we are already sorted for Nairn, we are getting signed on there on the Friday.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, just didn't want you paying top price, if I could help it.

You can give me some tips for the Monday when we play there - just me though, none of the others.


----------



## LIG (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Just make sure Miss marple and Poirot aren't on it, and you'll be alright.

Podgster is still going and is on his own as it stands (from Liverpool). His original plan was as ours (go up early saturday morning), but whether he may decide to partially go up on the Friday night, play a twilight on Friday night, I'm not sure - PM him.

One of the NW cars should be able to drop you back in the NW on the Wednesday, but you'll have to pack light - no trolleys, same as us.
		
Click to expand...

Have already arranged for Marple and Poirot to be bumped off.  

Are you guys all carrying then?  A short, unfit, asthmatic like me would be in need of oxygen and a defibrilator after the first incline.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Had balance payments from Lig, Chellie (1) & Lincoln quaker. Cheers guys!! :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, just didn't want you paying top price, if I could help it.

You can give me some tips for the Monday when we play there - just me though, none of the others.

Click to expand...

I'll give you 3 tips on Nairn for fee.

Hit it straight off the tee, stay out of the bunkers and no more than 2 putt any of the greens and you will have a good score


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I'll give you 3 tips on Nairn for fee.

Hit it straight off the tee, stay out of the bunkers and no more than 2 putt any of the greens and you will have a good score

Click to expand...

 Ok, put me down for a 93 then.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I'll give you 3 tips on Nairn for fee.

Hit it straight off the tee, stay out of the bunkers and no more than 2 putt any of the greens and you will have a good score

Click to expand...

Lets just hope I can stay out the bunkers then :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Lets just hope I can stay out the bunkers then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


You will be fine, if you still hit it as far as you did that day at Fortrose you will be well past most of the fairway bunkers, which takes out 30%, its the other 70% you will have to avoid:rofl::thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			The amount of time I spent trying to find something suitable at a reasonable cost.... Far less hassle just driving up - no worrying about getting to/from the airport ON TIME, lost/damaged clubs/luggage, car hire etc. 

Still willing looking to share travelling with anyone, even if it's one way with someone and return with someone else. Anyone have space/need a lift going up or comming down please PM me.    It could still work.... 
I warn you though, I bring the kitchen sink....gps AND laser!!! 

Click to expand...

LIG,  I shall be going up on the Saturday morning and returning on the Monday night.

Going up in the world so will be travelling in an estate now (no longer have a van) so could take all your stuff up there and then bring trolley back on the Monday night leaving you to carry for the remainder?

Anyone else fancy those travel dates - Sat AM and return Mon PM - just one day leave required?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

To any of you guys bringing trolleys, i wouldn't bother. Nairns are Free, Castle Stuart has some they don't charge much for them if anything and so do Dornoch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			LIG,  I shall be going up on the Saturday morning and returning on the Monday night.

Going up in the world so will be travelling in an estate now (no longer have a van) so could take all your stuff up there and then bring trolley back on the Monday night leaving you to carry for the remainder?

Anyone else fancy those travel dates - Sat AM and return Mon PM - just one day leave required?
		
Click to expand...

 StuC is similar, except he's going up on the Friday, not the Saturday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			To any of you guys bringing trolleys, i wouldn't bother. Nairns are Free, Castle Stuart has some they don't charge much for them if anything and so do Dornoch.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Patrick, good info, as we are travelling trolley free.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Patrick, good info, as we are travelling trolley free.
		
Click to expand...

Yep cheers, I'd been wondering about this..... 

Probably not enough room in my car for 3 clubs and trollies etc. Will just take my carry bag and get a trolley at each course if I want one.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Yep cheers, I'd been wondering about this..... 

Probably not enough room in my car for 3 clubs and trollies etc. Will just take my carry bag and get a trolley at each course if I want one.
		
Click to expand...

No trolley needed for me pal. Hope theres enough room for my man bag though :ears:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			To any of you guys bringing trolleys, i wouldn't bother. Nairns are Free, Castle Stuart has some they don't charge much for them if anything and so do Dornoch.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Patrick, but....   Aye...  the 3 young'uns in Grandad's Golfing Group are carrying but I go no where without me GoKart...  tho' it gets a few looks in Tescos :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

UPDATE

Golf Balance due date is 2 weeks today. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			UPDATE

Golf Balance due date is 2 weeks today. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What's the damage Birchy?

Will get it transferred across.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			What's the damage Birchy?

Will get it transferred across.
		
Click to expand...

Â£130 I think for you mate :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Â£130 I think for you mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Birchy will so it later.

Might need to start selling crack to fund all my golf!!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Cheers Birchy will so it later.

Might need to start selling crack to fund all my golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ive been thinking along similar lines. I was scouring the house the other day thinking hmmm what don't we really need, the boss wasn't too happy when I tried selling the kitchen table :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

How much for me Scott?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			How much for me Scott?
		
Click to expand...

Â£130 for you too pal :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Â£130 for you* too pa*l :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why not PayPal??  :rofl::rofl:

As golfing trips go...  "Granddad's Golfing Group" Go North, is beginning to look.....  AWESOME :whoo::whoo:

Well done to you guys for getting it off the ground.

Money will be with you presently :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Might need to start selling crack to fund all my golf!!!
		
Click to expand...

Be careful which "crack" you sell Ian, although I doubt you'd get much for the other type - your an ugly sod. :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Be careful which "crack" you sell Ian, although I doubt you'd get much for the other type - your an ugly sod. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong LB. be lucky to buy me a packet of biscuits never mind a golf trip selling my body!! :whoo:

I could probably sell table salt to the folk out in Blackpool every weekend as the finest Bolivian ching though......  (not sure which smiley to use smiley)


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Â£130 I think for you mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just transferred it Coolio, any problems let me know. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Just transferred it Coolio, any problems let me know. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Money recieved safe and sound.

Got yours as well Davey :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			You're not wrong LB. be lucky to buy me a packet of biscuits never mind a golf trip selling my body!! :whoo:

I could probably sell table salt to the folk out in Blackpool every weekend as the finest Bolivian ching though......  (not sure which smiley to use smiley)
		
Click to expand...

ha,ha - maybe there is a "Robbie Fowler sniffing the grass" smiley.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			UPDATE

Golf Balance due date is 2 weeks today. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Scott

My brother is away on holiday till next week so will sort it out then.  I will put my caldy payment in with that too.  Just checking, it's 190 total for the the 3 green fees?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott

My brother is away on holiday till next week so will sort it out then.  I will put my caldy payment in with that too.  Just checking, it's 190 total for the the 3 green fees?
		
Click to expand...

The total balance for the 3 green fees is Â£130 as you have already paid a Â£20 deposit per course :thup:

P.S Thats fine :thup:


----------



## bernix (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

balance settled - should arrive in a few days


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Me and my mate will be going up friday and playing at Blairgowrie with the NW lot and also looking at playing saturday morning, i know Spey Valley has been mentioned but there's an individual stableford open  at Newtonmore GC for Â£16 that looks decent value.

Has anybody played there?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			Me and my mate will be going up friday and playing at Blairgowrie with the NW lot and also looking at playing saturday morning, i know Spey Valley has been mentioned but there's an individual stableford open  at Newtonmore GC for Â£16 that looks decent value.

Has anybody played there?
		
Click to expand...

Stuart, here are some pics I took at Newtonmore in October at end of last season


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			Me and my mate will be going up friday and playing at Blairgowrie with the NW lot and also looking at playing saturday morning, i know Spey Valley has been mentioned but there's an individual stableford open  at Newtonmore GC for Â£16 that looks decent value.

Has anybody played there?
		
Click to expand...

NM is the flatest parkland course you will find up here apart from the first and last couple of holes. If you are travelling all this way don't you want to try something different?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			NM is the flatest parkland course you will find up here apart from the first and last couple of holes. If you are travelling all this way don't you want to try something different?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Patrick,  I just thought with it being an open it might've been another option.

I've played Spey Valley and BOG  which I'd happily play again tbh.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			Definitely Patrick,  I just thought with it being an open it might've been another option.

I've played Spey Valley and BOG  which I'd happily play again tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is with an open you are resticted time wise, if its slow you might be touch and go to reach CS in time, but sdaying that all the members courses will be busy on a Sat morning


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Trouble is with an open you are resticted time wise, if its slow you might be touch and go to reach CS in time, but sdaying that all the members courses will be busy on a Sat morning
		
Click to expand...

Have they started/finished building the clubhouse at Spey Valley yet?


----------



## chellie (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Payment for HID sent across Scott.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			Have they started/finished building the clubhouse at Spey Valley yet?
		
Click to expand...

I think it has, but ive not played there for a couple of years.  Plus you can now drive straight to the Golf course, before you had to go the the office and get driven the few hundred yards to the course and practice ground.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I think it has, but ive not played there for a couple of years.  Plus you can now drive straight to the Golf course, before you had to go the the office and get driven the few hundred yards to the course and practice ground.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was like this when I played there. It has potential to be  a cracking set up whith a clubhouse and bar at the 18th.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Now received payments from :-

Bernix - Thanks Bernard :thup:
Chellie#2 - Thanks Anne :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

*****update******

balances required by 1 week tomorrow (28th february)


----------



## chellie (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Glad it got to you OK Scott. Is there a full list of who's going? Apologies if I've missed it.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Glad it got to you OK Scott. Is there a full list of who's going? Apologies if I've missed it.
		
Click to expand...

There will be knocking around on this thread somewhere. Ive not updated it for a bit though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We have 28 tee times booked for Castle stuart and Royal Dornoch. We have 26/27 booked in for both days, so once space still on for both days, if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

*****REMINDER*****

Anyone yet to pay balances needs to have this to me by Friday at the very latest.

We have done well to get this much grace with payments so we wont be granted any extra time.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			*****REMINDER*****

Anyone yet to pay balances needs to have this to me by Friday at the very latest.

We have done well to get this much grace with payments so we wont be granted any extra time.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Birchy

Payment sent now including for Caldy too.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Birchy

Payment sent now including for Caldy too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Josh :thup:

See you Sunday :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Saturday 7th June--Castle stuart--4:00,4:10,4:20,4:20,4:30,4:40
*1.Birchy PAID FULL
2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
3.Val PAID FULL
4.Fairway dodger PAID FULL
5.Lanark golfer PAID FULL
6.Chiefio PAID FULL
7.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
8.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
9.Fourdoors PAID FULL
10.Qwerty PAID FULL
11.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
12.Garry McLetchie PAID FULL
13.StuC PAID FULL*
14.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
*15.Bernix PAID FULL
16.Lig PAID FULL
17.Gareth (fourdoors) PAID FULL
18.NWJocko PAID FULL
19.StuC+1 PAID FULL
20.2blue PAID FULL
21.HDID Kenny PAID FULL*
--------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for above
*22.AndyW PAID FULL 
23.Chellie PAID FULL
24.Chellie+1 PAID FULL 
25.Toad PAID FULL*
26.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
27.IainG

24 spaces officially booked with 21 deposits paid. We can extend this booking as we go If necessary. Balance for bookings due in February.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday 8th June--Royal Dornoch--10:50,11:00,11:10, 11:30, 11:40, 11.50, 12:00
*1.Birchy PAID FULL
2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
3.2blue PAID FULL
4.Val PAID FULL
5.Fairway dodger PAID FULL
6.Lanark golfer PAID FULL
7.Chiefio PAID FULL
8.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
9.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
10.Fourdoors PAID FULL
11.Qwerty PAID FULL
12.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
13.Garry McLetchie PAID FULL
14.StuC PAID FULL*
15.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
*16.Bernix PAID FULL
17.Gareth (fourdoors) PAID FULL
18.NWJocko PAID FULL
19.StuC+1 PAID FULL
20.BigAl65 PAID FULL
21.Lig PAID FULL
22.HDID Kenny PAID FULL
23.AndyW PAID FULL
24.Chellie PAID FULL
25.Chellie+1 PAID FULL 
26.Toad PAID FULL*
27.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
--------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for above
28.IainG
29.
30.
31.
32.

Balance for bookings to be paid by end of February. Capacity of the group for the day is 28 players.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday 9th June--Nairn--11:10-11:50
*1.Birchy PAID FULL
2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
3.Chiefio PAID FULL
4.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
5.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
6.Qwerty PAID FULL
7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL*
8.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
*9.Bernix PAID FULL
10.NWJocko PAID FULL
11.2blue PAID FULL
12.Lig PAID FULL
13.AndyW PAID FULL*
----------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for the above
*14.Chellie PAID FULL
15.Chellie+1 PAID FULL*
16.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID

Good to see the balances rolling in! Last spot at Dornoch has now been taken plus another at Castle stuart :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Welcome on board IainG, good to have you along fella.:thup:

Where you the one who won the GM Hillside meet? If you did, have you no shame?


----------



## IanG (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board IainG, good to have you along fella.:thup:

Where you the one who won the GM Hillside meet? If you did, have you no shame?
		
Click to expand...

Ta, but nope wisnae me, I've never been to a forum meet before and I never win anything


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



IanG said:



			Ta, but nope wisnae me, I've never been to a forum meet before and I never win anything 

Click to expand...

Good, that's what we want - can't beat a good loser........or can you?

Welcome along fella - not fancy Nairn as well? 

The comp details for castle stuart and royal Dornoch are being finalised as we speak, more details to follow in the next few days.


----------



## IanG (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Birchy - Payment sent this morning ( & your PM inbox is full). 

Ian


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Saturday 7th June--Castle stuart--4:00,4:10,4:20,4:20,4:30,4:40
1.Birchy PAID FULL
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Val PAID FULL
 4.Fairway dodger PAID FULL
 5.Lanark golfer PAID FULL
 6.Chiefio PAID FULL
 7.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
 8.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
 9.Fourdoors PAID FULL
 10.Qwerty PAID FULL
 11.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 12.Garry McLetchie PAID FULL
 13.StuC PAID FULL
 14.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
15.Bernix PAID FULL
 16.Lig PAID FULL
 17.Gareth (fourdoors) PAID FULL
 18.NWJocko PAID FULL
 19.StuC+1 PAID FULL
 20.2blue PAID FULL
 21.HDID Kenny PAID FULL
 --------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for above
22.AndyW PAID FULL 
 23.Chellie PAID FULL
 24.Chellie+1 PAID FULL 
 25.Toad PAID FULL
 26.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
 27.IainG PAID FULL

 24 spaces officially booked with 21 deposits paid. We can extend this booking as we go If necessary. Balance for bookings due in February.

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Sunday 8th June--Royal Dornoch--10:50,11:00,11:10, 11:30, 11:40, 11.50, 12:00
1.Birchy PAID FULL
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.2blue PAID FULL
 4.Val PAID FULL
 5.Fairway dodger PAID FULL
 6.Lanark golfer PAID FULL
 7.Chiefio PAID FULL
 8.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
 9.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
 10.Fourdoors PAID FULL
 11.Qwerty PAID FULL
 12.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 13.Garry McLetchie PAID FULL
 14.StuC PAID FULL
 15.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
16.Bernix PAID FULL
 17.Gareth (fourdoors) PAID FULL
 18.NWJocko PAID FULL
 19.StuC+1 PAID FULL
 20.BigAl65 PAID FULL
 21.Lig PAID FULL
 22.HDID Kenny PAID FULL
 23.AndyW PAID FULL
 24.Chellie PAID FULL
 25.Chellie+1 PAID FULL 
 26.Toad PAID FULL
 27.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
 --------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for above
 28.IainG PAID FULL
 29.
 30.
 31.
 32.

 Balance for bookings to be paid by end of February. Capacity of the group for the day is 28 players.

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Monday 9th June--Nairn--11:10-11:50
1.Birchy PAID FULL
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Chiefio PAID FULL
 4.Cheifio+1 PAID FULL
 5.Chefio+2 PAID FULL
 6.Qwerty PAID FULL
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Scouser DEPOSIT PAID
9.Bernix PAID FULL
 10.NWJocko PAID FULL
 11.2blue PAID FULL
 12.Lig PAID FULL
 13.AndyW PAID FULL
 ----------------------------------------------- Paid deposit for the above
14.Chellie PAID FULL
 15.Chellie+1 PAID FULL
 16.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Oooo, two good options are close to being finalised for the 36 hole extravaganza on the Tuesday, they just have to pass muster on the Liverbirdie/Birchy boss deal filter. Further details hopefully to be advised soon........

Can people advise their christian (or hindi, muslim, 7th day adventist) name and current handicap, so we can get them put on the list in due course, and also to help with drawing groups in due course.


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Here goes with names and handicaps

Anne H'cap 36 - I'll be the one no-one wants to be drawn with

Simon H'cap 25 - his sombrero will have been removed by the club by June


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Here goes with names and handicaps

Anne H'cap 36 - I'll be the one no-one wants to be drawn with

Simon H'cap 25 - his sombrero will have been removed by the club by June
		
Click to expand...

You will be taking his sombrero! No way you will be off 36 by then!


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			You will be taking his sombrero! No way you will be off 36 by then! 

Click to expand...

Cheers Scott I just need to get over my nerves when I've a card in my hand.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hello folks,

Through some great initial negotiating from Birchy, and some subsequent culinary editing, Birchy/LB promotions can now bring you the following production in glorious technicolour, HD, 3D,8 million pixel, Pearl and Dean associated, Roaring 20 century fox lion, Smart (apart from Scouser) TV, with Dave (2blue) on Wurlitzer playing the national anthem:-

Tain GC

Normal green fee of Â£ 50, Old Tom Morris designed course, opened in 1889, rated as Scotlandâ€™s 59[SUP]th[/SUP] best course, with sea on one side and the mountains on the other.

And

Fortrose and Rosemarkie GC

Normal green fee of Â£ 40, James Braid designed course, opened in 1888, but the land has had golf played over it since 1702, in the last 5 years it has held the Scottish senior ladies, Scottish club championships and the Scottish amateur boys and girls championships.
Rated as Scotlandâ€™s 69[SUP]th[/SUP] best course.

So Â£90 for the two, normally.

We have it for Â£70 Including full Scottish breakfast at Tain.

And trolley included at Tain.

Oh aye, and we also have a 2 course meal afterwards at Fortrose (main course and a sweet).

Fancy a cup of tea before going out at Fortrose â€“ ok, go on then - also included.:clap:

A toastie in between the rounds would help to fill a gap wouldnâ€™t it â€“ included.

Blood sugars for 36 holes in one day, piece of cake thrown in with the toastie then. Oh yes - included.:whoo:

So yes, Â£20 cheaper than normal and includes brekky, lunch, 2 course dinner and a trolley.

We have this deal, as long as a minimum of 12 players, but we hope to get all 15 who are staying until the Wednesday to play.

We only need Â£20 deposit per player for the end of next month (March), the rest can be paid when up there, but you can pay the full Â£70 at the end of March if you like.

There will be one comp for the combined two rounds of Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch, but there will also be a separate comp for the people who are up there for 5 days, which may be best 4 scores from CS, RD, Nairn, Tain, Fortrose and possibly Boat of Garten.

I think we have found a cracking deal from two of the most highly recommended courses up there, outside of the ones already booked, so hope you are happy with it, and please advise if you are game (and if your stomach can take it). Josh, if you can tell your mates also.

So we need 12 likely lads and lasses, and hopefully more, if you can let your interest be known.:thup:

Special thanks to Magi and Mike who are the secretaries at both courses, who have been extremely helpful and very quick in answering all the many questions and requests made by me and Scott. Both clubs are in very good hands, and if the welcome is as good as what we've already had from them, were onto a winner.

LB and Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Im in naturally :whoo:

List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. :thup:

1.Birchy
2.Liverbirdie
3.Lig
4.Bernix
5.Nwjocko
6.Qwerty
7.Lincoln quaker
8.Chellie
9.Chellie+1
10.Cheifio
11.Cheifio+1
12.Cheifio+2
13.2blue
14.Scouser
15.AndyW
16.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Oh go on then, you've twisted my arm :rofl:

great work Lb and birchy :thup:

Money transferred over :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh go on then, you've twisted my arm :rofl:

great work Lb and birchy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, if my old bones can take it, so can yours.


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Neither of us have played 36 holes in one day so we may need ambulances at the end of the day.......... Infact I think we'll need a holiday to recover lols Will the Boat be for the Weds then?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Neither of us have played 36 holes in one day so we may need ambulances at the end of the day.......... Infact I think we'll need a holiday to recover lols Will the Boat be for the Weds then?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats the plan Anne :thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Yeah thats the plan Anne :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff and our deposits have been sent to you.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Well I'm in for this... I guess its the Tuesday...... just need the nod from the rest of my car load & deposit will be with you :cheers:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Great stuff chaps.  Pretty much got everything covered!  Add in a massage at some point and we're golden.  We're in. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Im in naturally :whoo:

 List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. :thup:

 1.Birchy
 2.Liverbirdie
 3.Lig
 4.Bernix
 5.Nwjocko
 6.Qwerty
*7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL*
 8.Chellie *DEPOSIT PAID*
 9.Chellie+1 *DEPOSIT PAID*
 10.Cheifio
 11.Cheifio+1
 12.Cheifio+2
 13.2blue
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

If any of you are worried about 36 in a day, you will be fine. Fortrose is quite short and easy walking and pretty flat.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Birchycool..... 

You any further on with the pants?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Birchycool..... 

You any further on with the pants?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate 

I have picked my design but it will remain a secret until the big day :whoo:


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Birchycool..... 

You any further on with the pants?
		
Click to expand...


Are these Non-commando, tighty-whitey ones or Kryptonite-shielded Superman ones!!:smirk:














i.e. are they under or over? :lol:


Just sending the payment over now Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Are these Non-commando, tighty-whitey ones or Kryptonite-shielded Superman ones!!:smirk:














i.e. are they under or over? :lol:


Just sending the payment over now Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they are very special  

I will have to take a reserve pair on the day in case they try to ban me :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Im in naturally :whoo:

 List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. :thup:

 1.Birchy
 2.Liverbirdie
 3.Lig
 4.Bernix
 5.Nwjocko
 6.Qwerty
*7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL*
 8.Chellie *DEPOSIT PAID*
 9.Chellie+1 *DEPOSIT PAID*
 10.Cheifio
 11.Cheifio+1
 12.Cheifio+2
 13.2blue
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.
		
Click to expand...

Â£70 on the way kidda...  even if it means playing Tain twice in the 5 days (oh dear, oh dear)...  as I have a freebie round with Kenny planned for the Sun when you lot are hitting the highlights of Inverness, early:ears:


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Oh they are very special  

I will have to take a reserve pair on the day in case they try to ban me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you're planning on the Kryptonite ones, I think WE'll ban you...... before the club even get a look in!! :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Yes mate 

I have picked my design but it will remain a secret until the big day :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear I may have to message you to discuss.... Especially as I out did u in York... It's a Pitty Podge outdid both of us


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Oh dear I may have to message you to discuss.... Especially as I out did u in York... It's a Pitty Podge outdid both of us
		
Click to expand...

This new one wont be outdone. The podge canary will be like a grey onesie compared to this :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

:whoo:



Birchy said:



			This new one wont be outdone. The podge canary will be like a grey onesie compared to this :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Birchycool :whoo::whoo::thup:


What a ledge!  

You need to drop some weight of the hips to carry them off though!


----------



## LIG (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Must remember to bring my darkest shades!!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Must remember to bring my darkest shades!! 

Click to expand...

No need....  They are cool not bright


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Neither of us have played 36 holes in one day so we may need ambulances at the end of the day.......... Infact I think we'll need a holiday to recover lols Will the Boat be for the Weds then?
		
Click to expand...

We have a trolley included for the morning game at Tain, but if anyone wants buggies for the afternoon, I can book ahead, if they still have some available. I believe both courses are undulating at most/pretty flat. they are just either side of 6,000 yards each so shouldn't be too bad.

We'll have enough sustenance though!

Birchy, AndyW is also up for it - scouser, you too?

Qwerty also said he's game, but he may sack Speyside. We can pick him up on the way through and take him to the cottage, if it helps, whilst you and Iain play speyside.

Who does that leave that we need an answer for the 36 holer - bernix, NWJocko, Scouser - anyone else?

It would be a shame to miss these great courses whilst up that way, wouldn't it?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			We have a trolley included for the morning game at Tain, but if anyone wants buggies for the afternoon, I can book ahead, if they still have some available. I believe both courses are undulating at most/pretty flat. they are just either side of 6,000 yards each sp shouldn't be too bad.

We'll have enough sustenance though!

Birchy, AndyW is also up for it - scouser, you too?

Qwerty also said he's game, and he may sack Speyside. We can pick him up on the way through and take him to the cottage, if it helps, whilst you and Iain play speyside.

Who does that leave that we need an answer for the 36 holer - bernix, NWJocko, Scouser - anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Bernix is deffo in he told me book him for everything. Pretty sure Jocko will be in and Scouser does as he is told


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Bernix is deffo in he told me book him for everything. Pretty sure Jocko will be in and Scouser does as he is told 

Click to expand...

Good lad, for some reason scouser can't answer a straight question sometimes......

Does anyone want putting down for any half shares in a buggy for the afternoon (or even the morning game).


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad, for some reason scouser can't answer a straight question sometimes......

Does anyone want putting down for any half shares in a buggy for the afternoon (or even morning game).
		
Click to expand...

Scouser is more interested in the fashion battle :rofl: Just put him down for everything, i cant see him opting out :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Scouser is more interested in the fashion battle :rofl: Just put him down for everything, i cant see him opting out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There is food... I am in (but talking to Andy w about it as well) 

As for the fashion battle Mr cool is so ahead with his choice I may opt out.....


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Bernix is deffo in he told me book him for everything. Pretty sure Jocko will be in and Scouser does as he is told 

Click to expand...

I'm in for this Coolio, will send payment across ASAP.

I am starting to wonder about the wisdom of playing Spey Valley again with another 36 holer a couple of days later.

Meant to be a holiday, looking like harder work than e Longest Day challenge!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			I'm in for this Coolio, will send payment across ASAP.

I am starting to wonder about the wisdom of playing Spey Valley again with another 36 holer a couple of days later.

Meant to be a holiday, looking like harder work than e Longest Day challenge!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we now have a full house, Mr.Birchall.

I've just sent you my Â£70 also.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

The Canary is coming out to play tomorrow and it sounds like I may have to go shopping again for the summer. Didn't know these things were afoot, surprising to see Scouser can keep his mouth quiet at times...................


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Podge I my be backing out... Birchy has it...


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Deposit paid.  :thup:


----------



## bernix (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

cash's on the way


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			cash's on the way
		
Click to expand...

Got your money safe Bernard :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We do now have somebody on reserve for this trip as well.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I was checking out the Ranch earlier and after a bit of research Ive found this to be our local.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g644370-d2281718-Reviews-The_Culbokie_Inn-
Dingwall_Ross_and_Cromarty_Scottish_Highlands_Scotland.html#

Well not exactly local, its a mile away. It might be worth a trip one night though. The food gets good reviews.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I was checking out the Ranch earlier and after a bit of research Ive found this to be our local.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g644370-d2281718-Reviews-The_Culbokie_Inn-
Dingwall_Ross_and_Cromarty_Scottish_Highlands_Scotland.html#

Well not exactly local, its a mile away. It might be worth a trip one night though. The food gets good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Yep clocked that one Dave, very good reviews overall, apart from odd moaner who thinks the peas weren't green enough, or something.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			I was checking out the Ranch earlier and after a bit of research Ive found this to be our local.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g644370-d2281718-Reviews-The_Culbokie_Inn-
Dingwall_Ross_and_Cromarty_Scottish_Highlands_Scotland.html#

Well not exactly local, its a mile away. It might be worth a trip one night though. The food gets good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

U r the Man for good food I would walk a mile no wait...... I would walk 500 miles. And I would walk 500 more. Just to be the man who walked a thousand miles.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			There is food... I am in (but talking to Andy w about it as well) 

As for the fashion battle Mr cool is so ahead with his choice I may opt out.....
		
Click to expand...

Opt out??????????????????? WEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			Opt out??????????????????? WEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What's up your sleeve then podge, bearing in mind that yellow was soooooooo last year.


----------



## LIG (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			What's up your sleeve then podge, bearing in mind that yellow was soooooooo last year.

Click to expand...

Who is the official adjudicator? We don't want any bias creeping in. 

And what's the scoring system - daily points accumulator or the loudest overall wins?:lol:





More importantly, does the winner or the losers get slimed? :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Who is the official adjudicator? We don't want any bias creeping in. 

And what's the scoring system - daily points accumulator or the loudest overall wins?:lol:





More importantly, does the winner or the losers get slimed? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No need to worry about points systems, there will be a clear outright winner :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Inverness Tuesday

List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

 1.Birchy
* 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL*
 3.Lig
* 4.Bernix PAID FULL*
 5.Nwjocko *Â£26.50 PAID*
 6.Qwerty *Â£30 PAID*
*7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL*
 8.Chellie *DEPOSIT PAID*
 9.Chellie+1 *DEPOSIT PAID*
 10.Cheifio
 11.Cheifio+1
 12.Cheifio+2
* 13.2blue PAID FULL*
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Inverness Tuesday

List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

 1.Birchy
* 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL*
 3.Lig
* 4.Bernix PAID FULL*
 5.Nwjocko *Â£26.50 PAID*
 6.Qwerty *Â£30 PAID*
*7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL*
 8.Chellie *DEPOSIT PAID*
 9.Chellie+1 *DEPOSIT PAID*
 10.Cheifio
 11.Cheifio+1
 12.Cheifio+2
* 13.2blue PAID FULL*
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Scott I sent deposit for my three a couple of weeks ago, can you check please


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott I sent deposit for my three a couple of weeks ago, can you check please
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Josh, just not updated the list 

Got it on 3rd March :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Inverness Tuesday

List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

1.Birchy
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Lig
 4.Bernix PAID FULL
 5.Nwjocko Â£26.50 PAID
 6.Qwerty Â£30 PAID
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Chellie DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Chellie+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Cheifio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
 13.2blue PAID FULL
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

This sounds great and I would love to take up the last spot but sadly the cost puts me out of it.


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Inverness Tuesday

List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

1.Birchy
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Lig
 4.Bernix PAID FULL
 5.Nwjocko Â£26.50 PAID
 6.Qwerty Â£30 PAID
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Chellie DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Chellie+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Cheifio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
 13.2blue PAID FULL
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.
		
Click to expand...

Scott can you check me too please ?- End of Feb  think?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Scott can you check me too please ?- End of Feb  think?
		
Click to expand...

Will check today 

Fell behind a bit with this thread 

EDIT: Right next to Josh. I must have had a bad week that week :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Inverness Tuesday

 List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

 1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Lig DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Bernix PAID FULL
 5.Nwjocko Â£26.50 PAID
 6.Qwerty Â£30 PAID
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Chellie DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Chellie+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Cheifio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
 13.2blue PAID FULL
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.

Apologies to those I had not updated the status on. All sorted now I believe :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Inverness Tuesday

 List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

 1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Lig DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Bernix PAID FULL
 5.Nwjocko Â£26.50 PAID
 6.Qwerty Â£30 PAID
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Chellie PAID FULL
 9.Chellie+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Cheifio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
 13.2blue PAID FULL
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			I must have had a bad week that week :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scott...  when are you having one of these with your golf??   :smirk:  Can I have prior notice please :whoo: Not that its going to make any difference  :ears:


----------



## LIG (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Will check today 

Fell behind a bit with this thread 

EDIT: Right next to Josh. I must have had a bad week that week :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate. 
With all the other NW stuff you seem to be organising at the same time I'm amazed you can keep it all up to date! :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Inverness Tuesday

 List so far that ive had the nod off iirc. Correct me if anybody needs taking off the list or anybody not listed is interested. 

 1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID FULL
 3.Lig DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Bernix PAID FULL
 5.Nwjocko Â£26.50 PAID
 6.Qwerty Â£30 PAID
 7.Lincoln quaker PAID FULL
 8.Chellie PAID FULL
 9.Chellie+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Cheifio+1 DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Cheifio+2 DEPOSIT PAID
 13.2blue PAID FULL
 14.Scouser
 15.AndyW
 16.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the balance I owe you for this mate?

Will send that and the Â£20 for the OOM thing at the same time....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Whats the balance I owe you for this mate?

Will send that and the Â£20 for the OOM thing at the same time....
		
Click to expand...

Â£43.50 balance for Tuesday inverness mate as you had paid Â£26.50 from Frodhsam etc :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Â£43.50 balance for Tuesday inverness mate as you had paid Â£26.50 from Frodhsam etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Birchy, just transferred Â£63.50 to you for this plus my OOM entry, any probs let me know.

Should just set up a salary sacrifice deduction to "Coolio Golf Enterprises Inc "!!! :whoo:


----------



## LIG (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Who's up for the Boat trip on Wednesday?


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Who's up for the Boat trip on Wednesday? 

Click to expand...

We are

Will need a holiday to recover after all this golf though.................


----------



## LIG (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We are

Will need a holiday to recover after all this golf though.................
		
Click to expand...

Don't I know it!   I'm gonna struggle physically but plan on drinking lots of Lucozade!  
The way I look at it is...
You can rest when you're dead! :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Final payment sent for the Tuesday Scott.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Final payment sent for the Tuesday Scott.
		
Click to expand...

See Birchy, I told you they were loaded.


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			See Birchy, I told you they were loaded.

Click to expand...

I wish


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Have you got the payment Scott?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Have you got the payment Scott?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Anne, sorry! Thought id replied to this thread.

Damn PM messages stacked up as well because they are all green now instead of glowing blue!


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Yes Anne, sorry! Thought id replied to this thread.

Damn PM messages stacked up as well because they are all green now instead of glowing blue! 

Click to expand...

Glad it got to you Scott I hadn't noticed the PM colours.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi all,

The original (and still current) tee times for castle Stuart are 4.30 - 5.30. 

This was due to the Anglos originally setting off very early on the Saturday morning. We are nearly all now staying up on the Friday, so not as long a journey.

I spoke to Paul (lanark golfer) to see if earlier tee times were a problem for him as he is playing Speyside at 9.30 that morning. He said it isn't, as long as he is in the last few groups.

We have the following times as a second option:-

14.50-15.10 (12 golfers) and 4.00-4.30 (15 golfers) 

Is this a problem to anyone? If people would prefer the later times I can accommodate, given notice. Paul will have him and his three mates spread over the 4.20 and 4.30 tee times.

It's just that if we are finished earlier, we could book an Indian restaurant in Inverness for around 9.30/10.00 and have just a few beers together after the round.

If we stick with the original booking we wouldn't finish until around 9.30-10.00 and wouldn't get packed up and into Inverness until about 11.00.

I'll leave this up for a few days, but if no great problem to anyone, will try to change to the earlier option.

Please try to reply one way or the other.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We can go with whatever you decide


----------



## IanG (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Earlier times are good for me. 
Ian


----------



## LIG (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Happy with the one of the earlier tee times but happy too, if that's doesn't suit the majority.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Ah think me an 'The Young'ans' will be ok for an earlier time as I was already a little concerned about there bedtime ;-)


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Early is fine LB


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Happy to go with the flow, Was hoping to get booked into the cottage before coming down to Castle Stuart but more than interested in a curry on the Saturday night :thup: Not looking forward to the 3am start though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Happy to go with the flow, Was hoping to get booked into the cottage before coming down to Castle Stuart but more than interested in a curry on the Saturday night :thup: Not looking forward to the 3am start though!
		
Click to expand...

 Ok LQ, I can put you in one of the last groups of the day, if it helps, with Paul's Speyside lads.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



2blue said:



			Ah think me an 'The Young'ans' will be ok for an earlier time as I was already a little concerned about there bedtime ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Papa blue's in charge.   We are good with earlier.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Papa blue's in charge.   We are good with earlier.
		
Click to expand...

LOL :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Pedro i'd prefer to play earlier but as long as i'm not last out i don't mind.


----------



## bernix (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Please book me for the earlier tee times. I love Indian food - and a few pints as well


----------



## Odvan (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Right, please forgive me for reading not reading through.


What are the dates of this, the cost (for the full trip), is that last space still free and can I afford it!?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Odvan said:



			Right, please forgive me for reading not reading through.


What are the dates of this, the cost (for the full trip), is that last space still free and can I afford it!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Speak next Friday matt - do you have a tent - still a possibility............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Matt for you:- dates are Friday June 6th to Wednesday 11th is the full trip. 2 are going Friday-Monday only, podgster may be Saturday morning to Monday, depends on what you want, send me your e-mail address.                                              Top weekend price (2013) / Cheapest option 2013/2014

 A. Royal Dornoch full price is Â£110 /  *Our best price is Â£65 Twilight in **May.*

 B. Castle Stuart full price is Â£175 / *Â£75 **â€“**(even on the weekend)**, yes Â£100saving!* 

 C. Nairn  full price is Â£ 110 weekday Â£ 120 weekend / *** stop press ** Now they have offered us a 50% discount which is now Â£55/Â£60 net.*
                                                                                                                                                                                 Price total for the above 3,based on 2013 prices is Â£ 405. Cheapest weekendoption based on 2013 is approx Â£ 195.00. A potential saving of over Â£210, which may pay for your travel/accommodation.You will not get these deals again, unless you go as larger group in the future, so get to these courses whilst you can at this price. Can you afford to do it? Can you afford not to do it, is what Isay, at these prices. All in all, with accommodation options being anythingfrom Â£80 - Â£150 (in total) each for varying levels of comfort and travel. Thereare cheap caravan options for Â£20 a night and various guest house accommodationoptions, to suit your own budget.

 If you were to do this with just a few mates it would cost you a bomb, but aspart of a larger group, it should be heavily discounted. The plan is to collecta deposit for the golf only in the next month or so. Look into accommodationoptions in the next 2 months, put a deposit on that. That way, you can pay athird approx 8 months before, pay the rest in early 2014 (ideally February) andjust get your spends together nearer the time we go.

 So   if you can get a 3 or 4 night pass from HID, you want to play some of themost scenic, out the bloody way courses in our fair isles, you can afford themoolah, get your name down here.
Some of the courses normally require full payment in advance, which 8months before is daft. We are hoping to do it in staged payments of 30-40% in thenext month or so, balance to be paid in February.  

  
 This is mainly planned around 4 nights away (5 days golf), but if some can only make it for 3 nights, the premium courses will hopefully be played over theweekend.
If any Scottish just want to play one or even two of the courses, this is also available, as we want to fill up the booking as much as possible.
 This production was brought to you by Liverbirdie/Birchy.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Thanks Pete, appreciate it. The dates are perfect at least. Circumstances may dictate that the cost may not be but I'll catch up with you on Friday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Odvan said:



			Thanks Pete, appreciate it. The dates are perfect at least. Circumstances may dictate that the cost may not be but I'll catch up with you on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

 Your loaded after your bets the other week. If you do Friday-Wednesday, the golf is about Â£320 (about Â£600 pounds worth of green fees normally), cottage will be about Â£120 iirc if Podge sells you his spec, plus one night in a cheap B&B on the Friday, so should be less than Â£480 before spends. This trip would cost you over a grand normally.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Your loaded after your bets the other week. If you do Friday-Wednesday, the golf is about Â£320 (about Â£600 pounds worth of green fees normally), cottage will be about Â£120 iirc if Podge sells you his spec, plus one night in a cheap B&B on the Friday, so should be less than Â£480 before spends. This trip would cost you over a grand normally.
		
Click to expand...

 This is our accom, BTW http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/ ... 29269.html  - anyone for tennis?????


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			This is our accom, BTW http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/ ... 29269.html  - anyone for tennis?????

Click to expand...

Blimey, far too posh for you/us lot. Bet ya didn't book it over the phone, one wiff of that accent....


----------



## thepodgster (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			cottage will be about Â£120 iirc if Podge sells you his spec,
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy if someone wants my slot in the accom as I shall be taking a tent and more than happy to spend the nights in the garden.  Then I can use and abuse the amenities!!!!

Also contemplating (as may have a different option with Stu C) driving up Sat and coming back Mon night after Nairn if that helps anyone who wants to cut cost of travel.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

BOG off !!!

Sorry Boat of Garten golf club - www.*boatgolf*.com, is seen as a fantastic and unmissable highland golf course, with views to die for. It is rated as the 36[SUP]th[/SUP]best course in Scotland and now we hopefully have the final piece in our jigsaw of the premier courses of Highland Scotland.

After some tough negotiation,many phone calls, e-mails and general hassling them to death â€“ we still donâ€™t have a deal. Well we have, but not as much of a discount as on some of the other courses.

However, we have the following:-

18 holes of golf and a 1 course meal afterwards, and the first 10 trolleys are free for Â£48.00 each

Normally for the above deal we would be looking at approx Â£ 55.00, so we have got a little bit of a saving. We could have looked at other options for cheaper, but think to finish off this fantastic trip, a nice highland course, with no sea breeze and a top rated course is just the ticket.

We need at least Â£10 deposit in the next 2 weeks, or ideally the full Â£48 so we can get most/all of the payments sorted beforehand, so Birchy doesnâ€™t have to mess about at the time, and can jus tenjoy his golf. Alternatively, you can pay what you can above Â£10, and pay the balance in May, if it suits.

*Cottagers* â€“ donâ€™t forget we will need the balances in the next week, so get your balance into Birchy ASAP. 

Odvan â€“ send me your e-mail address, we have a new development.


----------



## chellie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We're in. What tee times are we looking at?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			We're in. What tee times are we looking at?
		
Click to expand...

10.40 the first one I think, Anne.


----------



## chellie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			10.40 the first one I think, Anne.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter Will get money over in the next couple of days. We're also thinking of stopping overnight again on the way back down to save the long drive in one go.


----------



## LIG (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Birchy I'll send you the balance for Tuesdays golf as well as for the Boat tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Cheers Peter Will get money over in the next couple of days. We're also thinking of stopping overnight again on the way back down to save the long drive in one go.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, deffo loaded Birchy. 

Anne, loan Podgsters tent for the way back. Rumours that its one of StuC's sowesters, are true!:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, deffo loaded Birchy. 

Click to expand...

Have sold a daughter to pay for the trip


----------



## LIG (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			10.40 the first one I think, Anne.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone interested in making it 36 holes on Wednesday?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Anyone interested in making it 36 holes on Wednesday? 

Click to expand...

LiG even though you are playing around the logest day and it will be light till gone 11pm, you still  won't have enough time for 36:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LIG (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			LiG even though you are playing around the logest day and it will be light till gone 11pm, you still  won't have enough time for 36:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

This is getting VERY boring now Patrick! :angry:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			This is getting VERY boring now Patrick! :angry:
		
Click to expand...


LOL, now you know how we felt on the new course that day


----------



## bernix (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

i'd rather play brora and/or golspieon wednesday


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			i'd rather play brora and/or golspieon wednesday
		
Click to expand...

They weren't an option as most folk are travelling home on the Wednesday and those two are in the opposite direction.

Playing those adds on nearly 2 hours in the morning to get theres and then makes the drive home from 7 hours into a 9 hours drive.

Boat of garten also seemed very popular back at the start when people were suggesting where they would like to play :thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Our Pro says the Boat is a must do if you're up that way.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Is there any possibility of getting earlier tee times on the Wednesday?

Maybe the tee is booked for members etc but a 7 hour drive back down here so within reason the earlier the better.....

No worries if not, just thought I'd ask :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Yeh the earlier the better for us too.  Want to try and get back at a reasonable time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Boat of garten also seemed very popular back at the start when people were suggesting where they would like to play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Boat is lovely and a great way to finish the trip for everyone, Great work LB and Birchy golf agents :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			i'd rather play brora and/or golspieon wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Your free to do what you like, we're playing BOG though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I've asked the boat of any other tee time options, will see what they come back with. Cottage people - just bear in mind that we are playing 36 holes the day before, and we wont get in until around 10.00 the night before. The boat is 1 hour away from the cottage, and we need to have brekky beforehand (at least the fat ones like Birchy does). We'll also have to tidy up the cottage before we leave, so bear all in mind. The request has been made though, even if a split tee time.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

From the boat to Manchester is 5hr 20 mins on routemap just for reference of them going that way and its about same time to Lytham.

Looking at 6hrs to leeds.

These are official times and include no breaking of any laws


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Now changed to 9.30 onwards (there is a ladies comp before then). I'll be having a late tee time, I'll try to accommodate as many as possible with early tee times, but subject to how many need it. We should be going out in 3 balls anyway. NWJocko - your now on dishwashing duty that morning.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Now changed to 9.30 onwards (*there is a ladies comp before then*). I'll be having a late tee time, I'll try to accommodate as many as possible with early tee times, but subject to how many need it. We should be going out in 3 balls anyway. NWJocko - your now on dishwashing duty that morning.

Click to expand...

Doesn't really matter what time we tee off after that then does it?


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Think we'd prefer a later time as well.


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Doesn't really matter what time we tee off after that then does it? 

Click to expand...

Want a slap with my handbag:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Want a slap with my handbag:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Is it still not in your locker?:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Want a slap with my handbag:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Took you 6 minutes, you ladies are slipping!


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Is it still not in your locker?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, yes it is!



Birchy said:



			Took you 6 minutes, you ladies are slipping! 

Click to expand...

I was washing up:rofl:the only cleaning I'm doing today though.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Now changed to 9.30 onwards (there is a ladies comp before then). I'll be having a late tee time, I'll try to accommodate as many as possible with early tee times, but subject to how many need it. We should be going out in 3 balls anyway. NWJocko - your now on dishwashing duty that morning.

Click to expand...

Cheers LB, if you're on a later tee I'm sure you can get the washing up done before you leave...... 

Good work to you and Birchy again on this, really can't wait :clap:

Has set the bar pretty high for any future Birchy/Hurst trips though...... :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Cheers LB, if you're on a later tee I'm sure you can get the washing up done before you leave...... 

Good work to you and Birchy again on this, really can't wait :clap:

Has set the bar pretty high for any future Birchy/Hurst trips though...... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

This trip is the benchmark now 

Just thinking the other day that this isn't long off now! :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Payment sent for me and Simon for Boat.


----------



## LIG (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Just thinking the other day that this isn't long off now! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Hillside before then ... and Woodhall Spa ... and a possible trip overseas!  All in all seems a long way off to me! 

Edit: Have to agree this trip will be the standard against which all future jaunts will be judged.... best to bow out while your at the top eh LB/Birchy? :ears:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Payment sent for me and Simon for Boat.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Anne,

Just seen a payment for Â£90, is that yours?


----------



## chellie (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Hi Anne,

Just seen a payment for Â£90, is that yours?
		
Click to expand...

Should be. With the BH it might have took ages to get over to you.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Should be. With the BH it might have took ages to get over to you.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked all payments and yes its yours :thup:

P.S Should it not be Â£96? 2 x Â£48??


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Just checked all payments and yes its yours :thup:

P.S Should it not be Â£96? 2 x Â£48?? 

Click to expand...

Hi Scott,

I will send the deposit for boat tonight or tomorrow and then pay up the rest of it in the next couple of weeks.  Also stick me down for Â£12.50 on odvan.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott,

I will send the deposit for boat tonight or tomorrow and then pay up the rest of it in the next couple of weeks.  Also stick me down for Â£12.50 on odvan.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Just checked all payments and yes its yours :thup:

P.S Should it not be Â£96? 2 x Â£48?? 

Click to expand...


PMSL, yes it should. Will sort it out


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Payment sent and inbox cleared Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Payment sent and inbox cleared Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Anne :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi all,

Unfortunately, one of the Scottish lads can't now make it, due to another engagement taking priority.

He is booked in for both Royal Dornoch and Castle Stuart, but as only one has a full refund policy at this stage, he is looking to sell it on. If not he may just go to the one that doesn't offer the full refund, if he can swing it.

I know the likes of Odvan, GregBWFC and even Junior were maybe considering it. I can only give it to the first one that can commit, and pay at least a hefty deposit to cover both these games (so I can return it to the original booker) . Other things can probably be paid over the coming weeks, depending on how much a part of it they want to be a part of. There may be a space at the cottage, if that helps also, although it will only be a couch/sleeping bag option by the looks of it. Here is a breakdown of golf options as it stands:-

Top weekend price (2013) / Cheapest option 2013/2014

(Saturday)
B. Castle Stuart full price is Â£175 / Â£75 â€“(even on the weekend), yes Â£100saving! 
(Sunday)
A. Royal Dornoch full price is Â£110 / Our best price is Â£65 Twilight in May.

(Monday)
C. Nairn full price is Â£ 110 weekday Â£ 120 weekend / ** stop press ** Now they have offered us a 50% discount which is now Â£55/Â£60 net.

Price total for the above 3,based on 2013 prices is Â£ 405. Cheapest weekend option based on 2013 is approx Â£ 195.00. A potential saving of over Â£210, which may pay for your travel/accommodation.You will not get these deals again, unless you go as larger group in the future, so get to these courses whilst you can at this price. Can you afford to do it? Can you afford not to do it, is what I say, at these prices. 

Tuesday â€“ (36 holes) - Tain GC -Normal green fee of Â£ 50, Old Tom Morris designed course, opened in 1889, rated as Scotlandâ€™s 59th best course, with sea on one side and the mountains on the other.

Fortrose and Rosemarkie GC
Normal green fee of Â£ 40, James Braid designed course, opened in 1888, but the land has had golf played over it since 1702, in the last 5 years it has held the Scottish senior ladies, Scottish club championships and the Scottish amateur boys and girls championships. Rated as Scotlandâ€™s 69th best course.

So Â£90 for the two, normally.

We have it for Â£70 Including full Scottish breakfast at Tain. 
And trolley included at Tain.
Oh aye, and we also have a 2 course meal afterwards at Fortrose (main course and a sweet). 
Fancy a cup of tea before going out at Fortrose â€“ ok, go on then - also included. 
A toastie in between the rounds would help to fill a gap wouldnâ€™t it â€“ included. 
Blood sugars for 36 holes in one day, piece of cake thrown in with the toastie then. Oh yes - included.
So yes, Â£20 cheaper than normal and includes brekky, lunch, 2 course dinner and a trolley.
Wednesday â€“ boat of garten and 1 course meal for Â£48
Possible couch available in our cottage for Â£91.50 (no matter how long or little you stay). 

http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/ ... 29269.html

Possible transport options (if from north west, or even on the way):-
1.	Friday morning - Stu C and mate leaving from Liverpool (also playing somewhere in Scotland on the way up)
2.	Saturday morning â€“ podgster â€“ unless he goes in with Stu C, will be going up then.
3.	Get the train up, maybe get a lift back or the other way around.

Iâ€™ll give Odvan, Greg BWFC 24 hours grace first, as they seemed genuinely interested, after that its open to all. If more than 1 wants to go, I can ask for another tee time at Dornoch and castle stuart, the others will be fine.

PM me for initial interest and/or post on here.


----------



## Junior (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Pete, count me in !!!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Junior said:



			Pete, count me in !!!!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:  :cheers:

I heard a rumour, good to see it was true :thup:


----------



## Junior (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			:whoo:  :cheers:

I heard a rumour, good to see it was true :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....its cost me some serious brownie points 

I've just pm'd Pete. I'll drop you an email tomoz mate and we can make a plan !!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Junior said:



			Yeah....its cost me some serious brownie points 

I've just pm'd Pete. I'll drop you an email tomoz mate and we can make a plan !!!
		
Click to expand...

No worries pal :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Junior said:



			Pete, count me in !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news :whoo:it's going to be a great weeks golf and you would only have regretted missing out :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Junior said:



			Yeah....its cost me some serious brownie points 

I've just pm'd Pete. I'll drop you an email tomoz mate and we can make a plan !!!
		
Click to expand...

PM returned - welcome on board.

If GregBWFC/Odvan or others are still interested and can commit fully - will see if we can sort another tee time out.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Great news Andy!!   Sounds like it was an itch you just had to scratch :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

For anyone still not booked in for accomodation on the Friday night, we've got a nice little deal in here:-

http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/bal ... fault.aspx

Just as cheap as a hostel, but with a swimming pool and a nice hotel, although we are in a "family room", but they will sort so we have 3 separate beds.

Not including brekky it is Â£66.60 for the room (only Â£22.20 each).

It's in Glenrothes (Fife), and is only 2 hrs 45 mins away from Castle Stuart.

If anyone is going to book out, let me know, as I may get you a room upgrade (if available), or at least a free paper.

The draw and competition details will be posted up very soon, just waiting on a few more details.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Bernix - are you joining us for Boat of garten, or are you going elsewhere?


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Peter, are you playing Blairgowrie and then going to the Best Western? Thought everyone was staying in Blairgowrie but then I'm easily confused.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Peter, are you playing Blairgowrie and then going to the Best Western? Thought everyone was staying in Blairgowrie but then I'm easily confused.
		
Click to expand...

No Anne, we were advised that it was too far north to get there in time, so we are getting signed on at Lanark, all being well.


----------



## bernix (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Bernix - are you joining us for Boat of garten, or are you going elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

I will be play either Brora&Golspie or Moray Old&New


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



For anyone still not booked in for accomodation on the Friday night, we've got a nice little deal in here:-

http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/bal ... fault.aspx

Just as cheap as a hostel, but with a swimming pool and a nice hotel, although we are in a "family room", but they will sort so we have 3 separate beds.

Not including brekky it is Â£66.60 for the room (only Â£22.20 each).

It's in Glenrothes (Fife), and is only 2 hrs 45 mins away from Castle Stuart.

If anyone is going to book out, let me know, as I may get you a room upgrade (if available), or at least a free paper.

The draw and competition details will be posted up very soon, just waiting on a few more details.

Click to expand...

I would allow longer than 2.45 from there to be on the safe side. what with Tesco Trucks restricted to 40 and the new average speed cams going in on all the sections of DC (in some cases closed) you might be alright but you never know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I would allow longer than 2.45 from there to be on the safe side. what with Tesco Trucks restricted to 40 and the new average speed cams going in on all the sections of DC (in some cases closed) you might be alright but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Patrick.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			I will be play either Brora&Golspie or Moray Old&New
		
Click to expand...

if you do decide to play Moray i might join you hardley used my membership there so far this year. so let me know?


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			No Anne, we were advised that it was too far north to get there in time, so we are getting signed on at Lanark, all being well.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I see

I know this is slightly OT but can anyone recommend a nice place to stay over on the way back to the Fylde after Boat to split our journey home up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Ah, I see

I know this is slightly OT but can anyone recommend a nice place to stay over on the way back to the Fylde after Boat to split our journey home up.
		
Click to expand...

It's slightly out the way, but Queensferry is a lovely little town just outside Edinburgh just below the forth bridge, but is lovely on a summers evening, overlooking the forth.

If not Stirling and Perth which are less out of the way are also nice. Stirling castle is great, but queensferry has a nice prom, restaurants and a few pubs.


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			It's slightly out the way, but Queensferry is a lovely little town just outside Edinburgh just below the forth bridge, but is lovely on a summers evening, overlooking the forth.

If not Stirling and Perth which are less out of the way are also nice. Stirling castle is great, but queensferry has a nice prom, restaurants and a few pubs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter Any other suggestions welcome as well.


----------



## IanG (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Bit of a detour but I can recommend North Berwick as a half way stop off. My non-golfing wife and I have booked the other room at  beach cottage for  Sat and Sun nights, thanks for flagging it up - looks nice. 


Google golf lodge North Berwick for a nice B&B.
Cheers 
Ian


----------



## chellie (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



IanG said:



			Bit of a detour but I can recommend North Berwick as a half way stop off. My non-golfing wife and I have booked the other room at beach cottage for Sat and Sun nights, thanks for flagging it up - looks nice. 


Google golf lodge North Berwick for a nice B&B.
Cheers 
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian Will look forward to meeting your wife as well.


----------



## bernix (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			if you do decide to play Moray i might join you hardley used my membership there so far this year. so let me know?
		
Click to expand...

i will decide depending on the weather. speaking of weather: what temperatures can i expect this time of the year? shall i bring along short sleeved shirts at all?


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			i will decide depending on the weather. speaking of weather: what temperatures can i expect this time of the year? shall i bring along short sleeved shirts at all?
		
Click to expand...

its about 15 most days at the moment but i would expect a few 18 maybe more. You will be fine with short sleeves, but i would have a jumper with you, as the wind tends to bring the temps down a bit. Last night for instance heading over to Nairn the car said it was 18 but still wore a jumper as the wind chill brought that down at least 4 deg.

I would prepare for the 4 seasons in one day approach


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			i will decide depending on the weather. speaking of weather: what temperatures can i expect this time of the year? shall i bring along short sleeved shirts at all?
		
Click to expand...

Summer in Scotland.... weather could be anything! Bring short sleeves, shorts, jumpers and, most definitely, waterproofs!


----------



## bernix (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I am not a yank, i do not possess shorts (suitable for golf)


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			I am not a yank, i do not possess shorts (suitable for golf) 

Click to expand...

I wear shorts from end of March though to end of Sept/Oct. 

except when playing Tain/ Brora or Bonner Bridge... the reason? Ticks! Sheep on and around Tain, sheep, on Brora and Deer at Bonner! Ticks,horrible things.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Competition details and draw to follow very soon...............


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



Competition details and draw to follow very soon...............

Click to expand...

oh, you are an awful tease ...... can't wait.:clap:


----------



## chellie (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



Competition details and draw to follow very soon...............

Click to expand...

Bet everyone is hoping they don't get me...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



IanG said:



			oh, you are an awful tease ...... can't wait.:clap:
		
Click to expand...

 Just awaiting final sign off......


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hi all,

Well after many, many weeks of discussions and deliberations we have decided on what comp to have.

Believe me, there were 80 plus e-mails exchanged between us all on the committee. We have tried to make it as enjoyable, fair and equitable a comp as possible discussing par, SSS, tees, handicaps, formats and fairness to all in terms of ability, gender and nationality. Anyhoose, here is the format and a few rules and guides.

The GM/OGN Highland Earl of Dunmore (Dunmore than all the other chompers)

Â£10 entry each (entry into both the singles and blind pairs competitions) 

Singles 

Medal nett score less stableford score
Example 1. 74 nett medal score less 36 stableford points would equal a score of 38
Example 2. 70 nett medal score less 30 stableford points would equal a score of 40
Lowest score wins, if a tie, best nett medal score takes precedence.

Guide:-
1. Full handicap for all players (current at start of the 1st day).
2. CS (Castle Stuart) is the stableford round. RD (Royal Dornoch is the medal round). 
3. CS is par 72 for all players (there is no SSS) but men can play off whatever tees they desire (except the womens/seniors), women can play of what tees they desire.
4. RD is played to SSS (Yellows is 71(par), whites is 73 (extra 2 shots),reds is 76 (extra 5 shots). Remember the ladies arent getting any extra shots at CS!!!!
5. So people can play off whatever tees they like, this is for everyone's own enjoyment, as well as for their own tactical reasons!!!
6. If people pick the white tees, they must play the whole round off the white tees, same if off the yellow etc. (no picking and choosing per hole).
7. For the medal round, as this is a tough course and there may be a problem with pace of play, there will be a high score of 10 per hole (no matter what the par is), just in case someone has absolute mare hole. N/R's will also count as a 10 on a hole.
8. No Gimmees!!!!!!!

Pairs comp (half - blind)

The grand draw will take place on the Saturday night at the curry house. One person will draw the pairs, which will remain secret. All you will know is that one of the four in your fourball on the Sunday will be your partner. Glyn seems the soul of discretion, so he will be the only one who knows. We will also draw his one separately.

Unless someone jugs out, as we have uneven numbers(27 CS, 28 RD), we may have to have one pair entry where we have to have a single use both cards. 

Simples - Out of each pair the best nett medal score/best stableford combination, BUT one card from each player has to be used, not two cards by the same player. 

We sincerely hope that everyone will enter, but if someone doesnâ€™t want to, please PM me. Weâ€™ll collect the money on the day. Chiefio and lanark golfer - can you also let your mates aware of the above and confirm that they are entering, or not.

If you have now lost the will to live, and are happy with the above you donâ€™t need to read any further............actually, Iâ€™ll put the rest on a separate thread.


[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Thinking, on the above:-

Format - We know that in Scotland that Stableford isn't as prevalent as in England, which is why we have picked both formats. 

Low handicappers/high handicappers - 7/8th's was considered but to also get the balance right, and so we could also do it off full handicap, we decided on one medal as well as one stableford round, so as not to favour any types of handicap.

Tees/SSS/CSS - Also discussed at length and to be fair the lady on the committee has probably given up more than was necessary. As CS has no SSS it was hard to sort something out fully, so decided on the Par for one course (women get no extra shots) and the SSS for the other. Women have 5 extra shots, but gents can pick what tees they are comfortable with. Yellows get par, whites gain an extra 2 shots on their handicap - which do you want? Rules for mixed comps have also been taken into account.

BTW CS recommend certain tees for certain handicaps, this is still down to the individual though, but may help in your decision.

We aren't the RandA, and hope everything will run as smooth as possible, but hope it is mainly played for the fun of it as well as in a competitive spirit. if there are any decisions to be made by the committee, we hope to do it as fair as possible. In the event of any disagreements, Birchy's decision will be final - wahey! 

We hope that we have found a good comp which will also be fun, but also lets players test themselves as much as they desire. The tee options available may depend on the club;s own instructions for the day, so we will have to abide by that.

The committee was made up of myself, Birchy, Karen, Glyn and Martin who were all equally to blame as me.  They all deserve your thanks IMHO. Lots of ideas, formats were talked about, dispensed with, retained, thrown out again before this was unanimously settled on.

Not long now.........:whoo:


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Wow that's a bit of  a read.  That's top work.  It all sounds good me.  My guests will
Be in for the ride.


----------



## IanG (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Blimey - hope someone brings a calculator. Thanks for all the efforts everyone, I'm sure it will be great fun all round. Like The idea of the blind pairs comp. 

ian


----------



## NWJocko (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

You shower could at least have put some thought into it.... 

If I'm still struggling with my knee LB I'll volunteer to sit out off the pairs comp or use my card twice. Hopefully I'll be ok by then but remains to be seen, will let you know when I'm back a week on Monday.


----------



## thepodgster (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



Hi all,
3. CS is par 72 for all players (there is no SSS) but men can play off whatever tees they desire (except the womens/seniors), women can play of what tees they desire.
[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Click to expand...



This sounds great, I can't wait to play of the Junior's Tees


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			You shower could at least have put some thought into it.... 

If I'm still struggling with my knee LB I'll volunteer to sit out off the pairs comp or use my card twice. Hopefully I'll be ok by then but remains to be seen, will let you know when I'm back a week on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian, we'll see how it pans out first, but thanks if all 27 go in it, which hopefully they will.


----------



## chellie (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

New handicap for HID. He's been cut today after playing from "the stones" under atrocious conditions. He's gone from 21.6 to 19.5


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			New handicap for HID. He's been cut today after playing from "the stones" under atrocious conditions. He's gone from 21.6 to 19.5
		
Click to expand...

Congrats, even thought twice about walking the dog in that today, never mind playing.


----------



## chellie (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Congrats, even thought twice about walking the dog in that today, never mind playing.
		
Click to expand...

Was dry when he set off. Will pass on your congrats. I went out in the worst of it but we gave up after three holes. Was told there were lots of comments about us from the men in the clubhouse at the time lols


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

And the draw for Castle Stuart is:-

Time	
14.5O NWJocko (Ian) 7,Kaz (Karen) 5, 2Blue (Davie) 12,Podgster (Steve) 22

15.OO Toad (?????),Val (Martin) 12,Junior (Andy) 9,Chiefio+2 (Dave) 16

15.1O Scouser (Ian) 24,Chellie (Anne) 36,	Chellie+1 (Simon) 20	

## Later times ##

15.5O Fourdoors (Gareth) 7,IanG (Ian) 18,Liverbirdie(Peter) 7,Lig (Preet) 13

16.OO G Mcletchie (Gary) +1,Chiefio+1 (Wesley) 28,Birchy (Scott) 12,Qwerty (Dave) 8

16.1O Lanark Golfer (Paul) 6,Bernix (Bernard) 11, Willers (Andy) 11,Duffers (Paul) 17

16.2O	 Fourdoors+1 ( ????) 7,Chiefio (Josh) 18,Lincoln Quaker(Glyn) 10,	StuC (Stuart) 16

I did a draw from four pots of low international, high international, low Anglos and high anglos. That worked out dead crap so whilst mainly keeping that split in each group I tweaked the groups around so that the handicaps were a bit more evenly spread. Otherwise one time would have a handicap of 70+ and another was 30 odd. 

We have also had to put four of the Lanark lads out as late as possible, as their playing somewhere else earlier. 

So that concludes the draw, the handicaps may not be the most up to date, but please advise of any changes, and any names I've missed out.


----------



## thepodgster (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

14.5O NWJocko (Ian) 7,Kaz (Karen) 5, 2Blue (Davie) 12

Ian, Karen and Davie, I will try not to hold you up to much, however I am all excited about this especially as I am drawn with 3 professionals - it'll be like watching Sky Sports but in 3D


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			14.5O NWJocko (Ian) 7,Kaz (Karen) 5, 2Blue (Davie) 12

Ian, Karen and Davie, I will try not to hold you up to much, however I am all excited about this especially as I am drawn with 3 professionals - it'll be like watching Sky Sports but in 3D
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't get too excited, the way I'm playing you'll be wondering how I ever got to that handicap!


----------



## LIG (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



And the draw for Castle Stuart is:-

15.5O Fourdoors (Gareth) 7,IanG (Ian) 18,Liverbirdie(Peter) 7,Lig (Preet) 13

Click to expand...

Be prepared to carry a bit of extra weight LB.  
Played (and I use the term VERY loosely) in my first ever bogey comp.... at least it was pairs! 


I can see myself being "House b****" at the Ponderosa on Saturday *and* Sunday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Be prepared to carry a bit of extra weight LB.  
Played (and I use the term VERY loosely) in my first ever bogey comp.... at least it was pairs! 


I can see myself being "House b****" at the Ponderosa on Saturday *and* Sunday. 

Click to expand...

I'm used to carrying excess weight Lig.


----------



## bernix (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

you draw procedure was missing an important parameter: first name !
why am i paired up with 2 pauls? how should i address them? paul1 and paul2


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



bernix said:



			you draw procedure was missing an important parameter: first name !
why am i paired up with 2 pauls? how should i address them? paul1 and paul2
		
Click to expand...

You wont understand each other anyway, we have an Austrian, Glaswegian?, Scouse and Andy speaks the queens English (but swears like a scouser).

Your group is the "tower of babel" group.:ears:


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Sorry, but your going to have to alter handicaps again as much to Simons horror he's been ESR'd and is now playing off 18!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			Sorry, but your going to have to alter handicaps again as much to Simons horror he's been ESR'd and is now playing off 18!
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, the list is for guide only, just advise proper handicaps when were up there.

I'm sure a few others will being getting useful o.1's in the coming 2 weeks......

Where are you staying again, Anne. Is it Forres or near there?


----------



## chellie (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Peter, we're  staying at Allanfearn.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Is anyone around for a game on the Friday?
Know there is a game sorted at Blairgowrie but I don't know if there's room and it's a bit of a drive from Inverness.
So if anyone fancies a knock early afternoon say, let us know and we can sort something out.


----------



## thepodgster (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Trolley costings as follows:
CS - Pull trolley is free with electric ones at Â£20 (is it pounds or Euros?????)
RD - Pull Trolley is Â£4 and Electric was Â£10/Â£15 can't remember which as I had to get my interpreter to translate!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



thepodgster said:



			Trolley costings as follows:
CS - Pull trolley is free with electric ones at Â£20 (is it pounds or Euros?????)
RD - Pull Trolley is Â£4 and Electric was Â£10/Â£15 can't remember which as I had to get my interpreter to translate!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We get course guides at both in with our goodie bags - hope I dont get a Bill Oddie one!:whoo:

Podge has thankfully arranged to be our entertainments secretary - top man. I've given him nearly everyone's e-mail address except Chellies, if you can PM him with it please Anne.


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			We get course guides at both in with our goodie bags - hope I dont get a Bill Oddie one!:whoo:

Podge has thankfully arranged to be our entertainments secretary - top man. I've given him nearly everyone's e-mail address except Chellies, if you can PM him with it please Anne.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent though I'm sure I gave it to Scott ages ago. 

Have also ordered a truck full of new balls as we left a few for the adders at Windermere on Sunday lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			PM sent though I'm sure I gave it to Scott ages ago. 

Have also ordered a truck full of new balls as we left a few for the adders at Windermere on Sunday lol
		
Click to expand...

We tried to get some adders for Scouser, but they gave up, too big a sum for them.:rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			We tried to get some adders for Scouser, but they gave up, too big a sum for them.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

LOL's.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Tick,tock........this time next week will be like xmas eve.

The countdown begins.:cheers:


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

We would of already played a nice warm up round by now! :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I predict this time next week we will be in the cartwheel inn in Blairgowrie :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			I predict this time next week we will be in the cartwheel inn in Blairgowrie :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Im looking forward to the Belhaven, its been a while :cheers:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Im looking forward to the Belhaven, its been a while :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oh jeez Qwerty, I'd forgotten about that.
Good drop Belahaven
This ain't going to end well :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



gregbwfc said:



			Oh jeez Qwerty, I'd forgotten about that.
Good drop Belahaven
This ain't going to end well :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Tonic water for us serious athletes


----------



## LIG (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			I predict this time next week we will be in the cartwheel inn in Blairgowrie :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I hope to be snoozing in the comfort of the Caledonian Sleeper. 

Edit: ...after a BR meal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Im looking forward to the Belhaven, its been a while :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Belhaven - lovely pint - first ones on you Davey.


----------



## Qwerty (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Belhaven - lovely pint - first ones on you Davey.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if you can't get it in Inverness. I think the brewery is in Dunbar which is a fair trek away. I hope I'm wrong :cheers:'


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Due to the extra players on board, here is the new draw:-

14.5O NWJocko (Ian) 7,	Kaz (Karen) 5,2Blue (Davie) 12,Podgster (Steve) 22

15.OO Toad (John)	Val (Martin) 12,	Junior (Andy) 9,	Chiefio+2 (Dave) 16

15.1O	Odvan (Matt) 12 or 13,	Chellie (Anne) 36,	Chellie+1 (Simon) 20	*********

#####	## Later times #	##########	###########	############

15.5O Scouser (Ian) 24,	GregBWFC (Andy) 10,Lincoln quaker (Glyn) 10	***

16.OO Gary Mcletchie (Gary) +1, Chiefio+1 (Wesley) 28, Qwerty (Dave) 8 ***

16.1O	Fourdoors (Davie) 7,	IanG (Ian) 18,	Liverbirdie(Peter) 7,	Lig (Preet) 13

16.2O	Lanark Golfer (Paul) 6, Bernix (Bernard),11 Andy Willers (Andy)11,	Duffers (Paul) 17

16.3O	Fourdoors+1 (Gareth) 7,Chiefio (Josh) 18,	Birchy (Scott) 12,StuC (Stuart) 16

Good to have Matt (Odvan) and GregBWFC (Andy) on board from the NW crew.

29 people for both weekend games now, at one point in November me and Birchy said we would only go ahead if we had 10 deffos, with hopefully more to follow in time.

Great that we've managed to get together so many from both forums, and people who are getting a stronger bond as time goes on from both sides of the border.

2 years ago, all us NW crew didn't know each other - how things quickly change. Lots of good friends now. Same in Scotland? 

In a few years we'll have Andy greg's 50th - or is it StuC's first?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Well folks, we've had the 2 day comp details up.


Here is the 5 day comp for all the people who are not married to bunnyboilers, and wear the trousers in their own house.   


So, the details are as follows:-


7/8ths handicap throughout


Your best 5 (from 6) stableford points scores.


Best total wins


Entry fee is also Â£10, same as the other comp, so if playing in both it will be Â£20 in total.


Glyn (probably, as he wont be in with a chance :tongue: ) or Birchy,will keep all the scores, but will keep them schtum, so it will be a bit of mystery going into the final round.


Enjoy, and let the best personages win the bunnyboiling trouser comp.


There wont be a trophy for this one(I think), but all the cash will be paid back out in prizes.


----------



## chellie (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Well folks, we've had the 2 day comp details up.


Here is the 5 day comp for all the people who are not married to bunnyboilers, and wear the trousers in their own house.  


So, the details are as follows:-


7/8ths handicap throughout


Your best 5 (from 6) stableford points scores.


Best total wins


Entry fee is also Â£10, same as the other comp, so if playing in both it will be Â£20 in total.


Glyn (probably, as he wont be in with a chance :tongue: ) or Birchy,will keep all the scores, but will keep them schtum, so it will be a bit of mystery going into the final round.


Enjoy, and let the best personages win the bunnyboiling trouser comp.


There wont be a trophy for this one(I think), but all the cash will be paid back out in prizes.
		
Click to expand...

Is there going to be a special prize for me for letting HID tag along  

I've been busy and arranged a late check in for the Friday, an early check in on Saturday and just booked us somewhere in Doune on Wednesday night so we don't have to rush back http://www.bed-and-breakfast-doune-scotland.com/


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Can I just forewarn everyone, I have this annoying habit when I travel (especially Scotland for some reason) of speaking parts of my conversation in their own accent.

I don't try and do it, it just happens. So you'll be hearing lots of halluuus!!!!

If you hear me speaking like supergran, just ignore me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Can I just forewarn everyone, I have this annoying habit when I travel (especially Scotland for some reason) of speaking parts of my conversation in their own accent.

I don't try and do it, it just happens. So you'll be hearing lots of halluuus!!!!

If you hear me speaking like supergran, just ignore me.
		
Click to expand...

Supa Gran was a Weegie, Highland accent is very diff, id be interested to hear you go at it though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Supa Gran was a Weegie, Highland accent is very diff, id be interested to hear you go at it though

Click to expand...

I thought she was borders, cant have been weegie, she didn't sound dru.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			I thought she was borders, cant have been weegie, she didn't sound dru.......
		
Click to expand...

Probably better point out..... there will be weegies in attendance!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



FairwayDodger said:



			Probably better point out..... there will be weegies in attendance!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats why I didn't finish Kaz, didn't want a "kiss".


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Draw for Nairn golf club on Monday 9th June	


11:10
Wes (28) CHF	
Scouser (24)	
AndyGreg (11)	


11:20
Lig (13)	
Bernix (11)	
AndyW (11)	


11:30
Anne (36)	
2blue (12)	
Simon (18)	


11:40
Dave (16) CHF	
Junior (9)	
Josh (18) CHF	
Qwerty (8)	

11:50
Liverbirdie (7)	
Birchy (13)	
NWjocko (7)	
Lincoln quaker (10)


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Draw for Tain golf club Tuesday 10th June (AM) 

10:10,10:20,10:30,10:40,10:50,11:00 



10:10 
NWjocko (7) 
Qwerty (8) 
AndyW (11) 

10:20
Birchy (13) 
Scouser (24) 
Lig (13) 


10:30
Junior (9) 
Lincoln quaker (10) 
Dave (16) CHF 


10:40 
Anne (36) 
Simon (18) 
Liverbirdie (7) 


10:50
Wes (28) CHF 
Bernix (11) 
Josh (18) CHF 
2blue (12)


----------



## LIG (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Supa Gran was a Weegie, Highland accent is very diff, id be interested to hear you go at it though

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			I thought she was borders, cant have been weegie, she didn't sound dru.......
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Probably better point out..... there will be weegies in attendance!!
		
Click to expand...

What is a Weegie?  Something similar to the Yankee Wedgee?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Draw for Fortrose golf club Tuesday 10th June (PM) 

15:56,16:04,16:12,16:20 


15:56
Scouser (24) 
Lig (13) 
Qwerty (8) 
NWjocko (7) 

16:04
Birchy (13) 
Dave (16) CHF 
Liverbirdie (7) 
AndyW (11) 

16:12
Junior (9) 
Anne (36) 
Simon (18) 
Bernix (11) 

16:20
Lincoln quaker (10) 
2blue (12) 
Wes (28) CHF 
Josh (18) CHF


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

raw for Boat of garten golf club Wednesday 11th June 

9:30, 9:40, 9:50, 10:00, 10:10 



09:30
Scouser (24) 
AndyW (11) 
Junior (9) 

09:40
Birchy (13) 
Lincoln quaker (10) 
Qwerty (8) 

09:50
Lig (13) 
Anne (36) 
Simon (18) 

10:00
Josh (18) CHF 
Wes (28) CHF 
2blue (12) 

10:10
Liverbirdie (7) 
NWjocko (7) 
Dave (16) CHF


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			What is a Weegie?  Something similar to the Yankee Wedgee? 

Click to expand...

Someone from Glasgee, Glasgow to you southerners. A marvellous city.:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Andy good to see you are going and we are in the same group.... I promise not to laugh.... 

I'm all excited.... ne:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Andy good to see you are going and we are in the same group.... I promise not to laugh.... 

I'm all excited.... ne:
		
Click to expand...

Thought about that when I saw the draw. You may need help to get around by the end of the weekend, all that laughing you'll be doing at my tee shots 
Saying that,you've got to hit first


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 




This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 

View attachment 10830


This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good work Birchy :whoo:

This will be the closest I'll get to it right enough!!:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			Good work Birchy :whoo:

This will be the closest I'll get to it right enough!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well its making the trip North with us so i will let you have a feel before i give it to the winner


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Well its making the trip North with us so i will let you have a feel before i give it to the winner 

Click to expand...

What about the trophy though..... 

Picked up the "new" irons this morning so all is well with my golfing world  go and prove they're too good for me tonight :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



NWJocko said:



			What about the trophy though..... 

Picked up the "new" irons this morning so all is well with my golfing world  go and prove they're too good for me tonight :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh matron 

Good luck! Lots of people trying out new gear ahead of the big trip!


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Ohhh matron 

Good luck! Lots of people trying out new gear ahead of the big trip! 

Click to expand...

Just need to decide which of the 4 putters I seem to have accumulated to take with me now!!! 

I have zero expectations from my golf the way my knee is so could play with anything......


----------



## 2blue (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 

View attachment 10830


This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a :whoo: WELL DONE :whoo: again for this Scott & everyone who has helped....  as well as....  SUPERB info on Tee times, Social opportunities  etc :thup::thup:
The Top-Box is now on the "Team Touran" Wagon & we're ready to roll Fri morning.... up to Glenbervie GC, near Stirling to guest at a 6pm Tee ...  TWO places still available for this classy course. Just 2 sleeps to go:clap:
Oh.....  just to add that due to todays inclement weather jeopardizing the last available Q Comp, I will be playing at 13 for the near future


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 

View attachment 10830


This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Birchy, it looks great :thup:
Im out too mate, playing rubbish at the moment, Ask LB


----------



## chellie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Looks good but I'm another one who will just be admiring it.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Looks like me Wes and 2blue are going to see an awful lot of each other! :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Well its making the trip North with us so i will let you have a feel before i give it to the winner 

Click to expand...

Don't touch the trophy, look what happened to Gattusso in the CL final 2005


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			Im out too mate, playing rubbish at the moment, Ask LB 

Click to expand...

We know what your playing rubbish is  Silloth with a bad leg?? 36 points wasn't it :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 

View attachment 10830


This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!
		
Click to expand...

Top work birchy and LB :thup: I hope to get my name on it sometime by 2016 :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			******SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT******

I want you all to meet a special fellow that everybody will want to get their hands on. 

View attachment 10830


This trophy will be played for in the 2 day competition over the weekend at Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch. This is a trophy that will be played for at a mega meet on an annual basis. The winner will have his name etched onto the trophy and into forum history!!!
		
Click to expand...

These messages were brought to you by Misogynist_trophies.com, supplier to the all trophies for Muirfield, coming to a town near you soon.

Oh, Birchy your priceless.:whoo:

Good luck Kaz and Chellie. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Ever changing I know, but Saturday looks very promising....here's hoping!


----------



## 2blue (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			These messages were brought to you by Misogynist_trophies.com, supplier to the all trophies for Muirfield, coming to a town near you soon.

Oh, Birchy your priceless.:whoo:

Good luck Kaz and Chellie. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha....  hard to get it right all the time...  but you'll do for me Scott:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

So who else is all hyper.:whoo: I finished work yesterday and got ladies comp soon so hopefully get rid of all my crap shots in that. Doubt it though so apologies in advance to those drawn with me


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Odvan said:



			Ever changing I know, but Saturday looks very promising....here's hoping!
		
Click to expand...

only problem with that is you're not playing in Inversneck


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			These messages were brought to you by Misogynist_trophies.com, supplier to the all trophies for Muirfield, coming to a town near you soon.

Oh, Birchy your priceless.:whoo:

Good luck Kaz and Chellie. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Poop stirring bawbag 

Tread carefully at flatcap manor now


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			So who else is all hyper.:whoo: I finished work yesterday and got ladies comp soon so hopefully get rid of all my crap shots in that. Doubt it though so apologies in advance to those drawn with me

Click to expand...

Pretty hyper... In my sick bed! Just hoping I'll not have to cancel........ :angry:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



chellie said:



			So who else is all hyper.:whoo: I finished work yesterday and got ladies comp soon so hopefully get rid of all my crap shots in that. Doubt it though so apologies in advance to those drawn with me

Click to expand...

Yep. 
Checked in, boarding pass printed off looks like I'm good to go 
Just gonna clean my clubs, pack my gear and that's it.
Oh aye, even managed an early dart from work toneet :whoo::whoo:
See you at Blairgowrie tomorrow :thup:

Birchy, the trophy mate,brilliant :clap:.
100/10 for this and all the other stuff you and the others have done to get this off the ground :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Im just trying my best to see out my last day of work, bloody nightmare! 

Got all my gear ready last night, just waiting for my specials to come back from the tailors today then Im all set :whoo:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Im just trying my best to see out my last day of work, bloody nightmare! 

Got all my gear ready last night, just waiting for my specials to come back from the tailors today then Im all set :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've not started mine yet 
Got that driver regripped - made no difference.
Can't hit that one now  .
Absolutely buzzing


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

The Giddyometer has just been cranked up after watching this..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlkLjcLfKc


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			The Giddyometer has just been cranked up after watching this..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlkLjcLfKc

Click to expand...

I hope them dolly birds at around 5 mins are still there 

Who we reckon will be playing off the beach then?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			The Giddyometer has just been cranked up after watching this..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlkLjcLfKc

Click to expand...

Chech this out too features two great friends of mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrc2UJTjh_c


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Chech this out too features two great friends of mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrc2UJTjh_c

Click to expand...

Great stuff :thup:

The greens around Nairn look very nice


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

btw anybody who hasn't seen it that hiddenlinks.com website is a belter :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Poop stirring bawbag 

Tread carefully at flatcap manor now 

Click to expand...

In the words of Dick Emery  - You are awful, but I like you. 



Qwerty said:



			The Giddyometer has just been cranked up after watching this..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlkLjcLfKc

Click to expand...

Has anyone watched the "Rumples" video on Castle Stuarts website, it may favour a creative chipper....


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Packing done - no
Clubs cleaned - no
Panicking about my golf - yes


----------



## Toad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Forecast for tomorrow at Blair is looking good 17 deg and sunny. Course is in great nick and greens are fantastic see you at 12:00.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Toad said:



			Forecast for tomorrow at Blair is looking good 17 deg and sunny. Course is in great nick and greens are fantastic see you at 12:00.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff :whoo:

All sorted out now and having a beer, can't wait to get going tomorrow.

Safe travels everyone, see you all in God's country :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Toad said:



			Forecast for tomorrow at Blair is looking good 17 deg and sunny. Course is in great nick and greens are fantastic see you at 12:00.
		
Click to expand...

Music to my ears 

Truly in holiday mode now :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Packed and ready to roll, last minute as usual. Getting stuck into a few Pre Holiday ciders :whoo:

Another taster.. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=moCbYjKO2EI   :cheers:


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Still not finished packing as HID is bloody useless at it and he thinks we should load the car up tomorrow morning:temper:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I've pressed my golf gear just about to do my casual gear, I'm going to crack myself a large G&T to help me sleep better!

Safe journey peeps


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Got an hours last minute practise in tonight.

Really looking forward to the 9 hr journey on a busy Friday afternoon, can't wait oo:

See you all Saturday at castle Stuart.

Enjoy your golf tomorrow The lucky buggers that are playing as the forecast is cracking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Chech this out too features two great friends of mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrc2UJTjh_c

Click to expand...

Good video that.

I was wondering why Birchy was consulting tide times when he asked for a late tee slot???????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I dont want to sound like teacher before going on a camping trip, but just an appeal.

Me, Birchy and others have taken 9 months to put this together, and hopefully for all of us it will be a fantastic golf trip.

However, we also want to concentrate on our golf as much as possible as well, without having to concentrate on everyone else as well. You should get a card with your starter packs (where applicable), but if not if every group can make sure they sort their cards out, swap them, mark them clearly with handicaps and name etc, as well as totalling up the scores. If there are any queries with the comps Glyn, Val and Kaz are also familiar with the formats.

If you can make note of your tee times, so were not asked every two minutes, and generally look after yourself where possible.

Glyn will be collecting all the comp entry fees (Â£10 if in the 2 day only, Â£20 if in the 5 day comp also), but if you can seek him out it would be better. When you've finished your rounds, if you can both check your scores, sign and pass them to me, Birchy, val, Glyn and Kaz, it would be most helpful.

Castle stuart is full h/cap stableford (of all tees) to start with.

Hope Kaz can still make it.:thup:

I hope you understand the above sentiments, as this is still going to be a massive task, but most of all - ENJOY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## LIG (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			I've pressed my golf gear just about to do my casual gear
		
Click to expand...

Stu - youre setting a high standard there - I believe in wash n wear!  :whoo:  


QQ: Are any of the clubs we're visiting "formal" in their clubhouse?   I wasn't planning on bringing top hat an' tails.:lol:


----------



## LIG (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			I dont want to sound like teacher before going on a camping trip - ENJOY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We will, SIR!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

All ready to go here :whoo:

Got plenty clobber to take ive just had to have a ballot, ive operated on the basis of louder is prouder


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

enjoy folks!  take plenty of photos!  and balls


----------



## Junior (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Stuart_C said:



			I've pressed my golf gear just about to do my casual gear, I'm going to crack myself a large G&T to help me sleep better!

Safe journey peeps
		
Click to expand...




Wacked my clobber in a sports bag, took about 5 minutes. 

Safe journey all .... This is going to be epic!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Up and at em! Today is the day!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Up and at em! Today is the day!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why what's happening??


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



LIG said:



			Stu - youre setting a high standard there - I believe in wash n wear!  :whoo:  


QQ: Are any of the clubs we're visiting "formal" in their clubhouse?   I wasn't planning on bringing top hat an' tails.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

No is the simple answer.

Castle Stuart, in the clubhouse golf gear is fine, but you must remove headgear.

Dornoch, again golf clothing is fine, youcan even wear golf shoes i the bar (they changed the rules as most Americans can't grasp a sign that says no golf shoes or Hats)
Nairn, in the back bar golf clothing is fine, you won't be allowed in the Whitelaw Lounge in golf stuff.

no blue jeans, except Dornoch.

One further bit of info!! We have just ad more rain in the last 24 hours than we have ad in the last 8 months and yesterday, Inverness Golf club was closed as was Nairn Dunbar, puddle by some of the greens.

Enjoy.


----------



## IanG (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

5 more hours of work to endure before heading north. First to some friends near Aboyne for a Friday night Beer 'n' barbie before heading to CS tomorrow. Weather forecast is looking up so fingers crossed. Exciting prospect CS and RD in one weekend.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Woohoo  Enroute to Blairgowrie,  weather looks good!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Had a great day at Blairgowrie courtesy of Toad and his pal Bobby. The course was in cracking nick and the sun was out too.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Fantastic first day, massive thanks to Toad and Bob for, well, you know. Course and surroundings were beautiful - after gettin whipped by an FC, the company not so . A few bald heads burnt, weather absolutely superb. Here's to the next few days!


----------



## LIG (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

An hour out of Inverness....wonder if Nessie knows!

Breakfast on the sleeper is NOT "All that!"


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Small selection of pic's from the weekend, great courses played in great company.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***







Greetings from the Ranch!!

Scouser has found another Water Hazard


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:









Greetings from the Ranch!!

Scouser has found another Water Hazard 

Click to expand...

[video=youtube;-XNFokmDKrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNFokmDKrE[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



FairwayDodger said:



			[video=youtube;-XNFokmDKrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNFokmDKrE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Haha Liverbirdie actually wears a pair of those leather shorts on a regular basis


----------



## Scouser (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Hahaha Karen love it! 

But I am happy you have just confirmed my suspicion about Lb


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 9, 2014)

Already in bed at 9.30pm on a Monday night can only mean one thing - yep an awesome weekend was had on the golf course courtesy of Blairgowrie GC, Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch.

Massive thanks to Toad for Friday and Saturday. Friday was awesome weather to go along with a fantastic track in the shape of the Lansdowne Course at Blairgowrie.  This was washed down by the excellent golf you then displayed for me to watch live instead of being on my couch watching sky sports, less the first 360 yards! An absolute pleasure on both accounts.

An honourable thankyou must go to my little lovebird on this forum, those that know him need no explanation and those that don't know him, well you don't need an explanation either! Without you being there to keep me happy I would have looked really sh1te instead of just looking sh1te - yes you are correct there are differing levels of sh1te!!!!

My main thanks must go out to the silver tongued cavalier, daddy pig and the remainder of the hangers on who made this weekend such a massive success.

Birchy for sweet talking all the courses to get such great deals (although I think offering Stu C as an entry in to the local wet t-shirt competition may have tilted it into our favour) at such great prices.
Liverbirdie for............ well sending out a few emails and making a few phone calls as only he can do with his headteacher hat on.
Kaz for keeping all the blokes on their toes to ensure they were organising things properly (we all know the female of the species is ............ - well you know how it goes).
Val and Glyn for helping ensure nothing was missed or left out whilst Daddy Pig was sorting out his school bag.

As for the rest of you athletes I met this weekend it was an absolute pleasure and I look forward to the next time. Till then move fast, stay low!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Hahaha Karen love it! 

But I am happy you have just confirmed my suspicion about Lb
		
Click to expand...

Shut up and bite that pillow. Yeehhaarrrrrrrr


----------



## Odvan (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

The Blairgowrie posse (minus Toad and Bob)


----------



## Val (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:









Greetings from the Ranch!!

Scouser has found another Water Hazard 

Click to expand...

Just waiting on the frog chorus


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Massive thanks to Toad for Friday and Saturday. Friday was awesome weather to go along with a fantastic track in the shape of the Lansdowne Course at Blairgowrie.  This was washed down by the excellent golf you then displayed for me to watch live instead of being on my couch watching sky sports, less the first 360 yards!
		
Click to expand...

Podge,

Was a pleasure to have you all at Blair and am glad you enjoyed the course, as I said you are all welcome back anytime. 

Loved the whole weekend and can't believe the weather we got, may have been our full summer allocation of sun in those few days. 

Looking forward to meeting up with you all again sometime soon. 

Cheers

John.


----------



## IanG (Jun 10, 2014)

My system is shocked to be back at work after a truly fantastic weekend at Castle Stuart and Dornoch. The weather was amazing, and the courses top notch. Thanks to my playing partners for their company, especially LIG and FourDoors who had to watch my putting horror show two days in a row. 

Let me also add my thanks to the gang who had the vision and commitment to organise this whole amazing jamboree - fantastic job. If you ever need signed on at North Berwick you know where I am. 

There were whisperings about a follow-up event in Northern Ireland next year;  if it shapes up anything like the this trip did -  I'm in 

Ian


----------



## LIG (Jun 11, 2014)

A fantastic  jamboree organised by  Messrs. Liverbirdie and Birchy.
This is the standard against which all future forum meet will be judged!  

A huge vote of thanks go to these forum stalwarts who, together with LincolnQuaker, have made this glorious, golf-filled extravaganza a pleasure for so many of their fellow forumites. 
The Scottish summer accompanied us to our northern destination and we were blessed with sun on every day with hardly any inclement spells.

In addition to my thanks for an unforgettable few days golf, I must say thanks to the "Ponderosa Posse", LB, Birchy, Podgster, Scouser, NWJocko, AndyW, Qwerty, & Junior. The whole thing was EPIIIIIC  !!


JJust killing time while waiting for my train south.
Had dinner at The Cairngorn Hotel restaurant across from the station - the service and food was fantastic. I highly recommend you visit if you are ever in Aviemore.


----------



## bernix (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

thank you all lads for the warm reception and the gread days i had with you. the courses were fantastic, the weather beat all the previews and like everyone else here i am not talking about my golf. inverness is a nice holiday destination - lively city with good restos and pubs. i learned that i am still fit enuff to play 36 a day at least with "pause und jause" (break and snack) tween the rounds. today i added brora to to my itinary and this is one not to be missed either. hope for a sequel and as a famous compatriot quoted "i'll be back!"


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Was in work for 6am this morning 

Seriously cannot be bothered :rofl:

Got loads of stuff to post up later on


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Was in work for 6am this morning 

Seriously cannot be bothered :rofl:

Got loads of stuff to post up later on 

Click to expand...

Same here matey.

 I'll post more up in due course, if others can also, as the more traffic we get to this thread the better, not only for the courses who gave us great deals, but also so we can send these threads to future courses for potential future deals.  

Post away peeps........

Review the courses and the eternal question  - If given a free round again, which would you pick - Castle Stuart or Dornoch, and why?

Get your pictures up also, even swimming pool ones.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Well, well, well what can you say after all that? Its hard to put it all into words but im going to have a go!

The trip started for quite a few of us at Blairgowrie where we met John and his mate Bob for a game. As soon as we rolled up to the course we just knew it would be fantastic. We could see a few holes on the wee course as we drove around to the entrance and it looked immaculate without a blade of grass out of place. It reminded me of the starting credits of the US Masters at Augusta. We played the Lansdowne course and it was fantastic course with stunning scenery and the weather was blazing hot which was a sign of things to come. The course was quite long from the back tees so I was surprised how well I coped with the distance, the putter totally ruined my score though although the greens looked super fast but were a tad on the slow side after a fair amount of rain. John and Bob were fantastic throughout and great company and we had a good chat and a laugh in the bar afterwards. If either of you gents are ever on the north west you wont be short of a game :thup:

We stayed in Blairgowrie for the night and were supposedly just having a few quiet drinks but that fell by the wayside. About 10 pints and a few karaoke stints later (videos to follow) we retired to our hotel the Royal ( :rofl: ). Breakfast the next morning was served by the most energetic person ive ever met, she couldn't wait to serve us our food :rofl: 

Saturday morning we travelled up the where we were staying before driving on to Castle stuart. All I can say about Castle stuart is WOW! the views, course, service and whole feel of the place is just fantastic. Although the course might not be everybodys cup of tea as it is a little tricked up with your approach shots I found the whole golfing experience of the place unreal and would love to go back. The golfing purist may not have enjoyed the manufactured feel about the place so I can understand it might divide peoples opinions. You get treated like golfing royalty though and its a nice change from the norm rather than diving out of the car and onto the first tee :reefer: 

Sunday was Royal Dornoch and this course is definitely one of the most complete golf courses I have ever played. The course just had everything and the views were unbelievable. Dornoch had the much more natural feel to it than Castle stuart the day before and you can see why it is rated as one of the best courses in the world. Again the weather was fantastic which added to day for everybody as we could all enjoy the golf and the views without any daft weather. 

Monday was Nairn and although we all expected a massive comedown after Dornoch I feel that wasn't the case. The course has a very good variety of holes and the first 7 down the side of the sea had some fantastic views. The course had some nice elevation changes and imo they had the best greens we played on all week by a country mile. 

Tuesday we played a double header at Tain and Fortrose and Rosemarkie. Tain in the morning was a nice course with some cracking holes. My favourite was the hole with the big humps with the green behind then the sea, gave people a scare walking over the hump to see the sea at the back : I can comment too much on this one I played like a whopper and lost a boat load of balls, spent more time in the rough looking for balls than actually playing golf.

Fortrose was a lovely quirky little track out on a sort of peninsula with sea views on both sides for almost every hole. Although this course was short in yardage it was tight and you had to plot your way around. The wind cam in sideways on nearly every hole too so made you think about your line off the tee rather than just slashing one down there. We also managed to see dolphins out in the sea from this course too, just magic :whoo:

Boat of Garten was our last port of call on the Wednesday and what a way to finish. Having been used to immaculate sea views all week and some of the most complete golf courses I have ever stepped on we got the mountain view equivalent. Very hilly course and this finished a few people off with more ups and downs than a woman's moods  Lots of blind shots on this course meant you needed to hit your spot from the tee or you were in big trouble. Nice views of the mountains with a steam railway winding through the course as well gave the eyes a real treat.

I want to give a special thanks to Liverbirdie for the original idea for this trip and also putting in loads of time to organise it as well and also for looking after the weekend competition. Also a special thanks to :-

Iron man podgster - A man that never stops and did so much for so many people on the trip and never grumbled once. Military precision timing ensured everything went to plan without any hiccups. Thanks mate.

Lincoln 'smiler' Quaker - Did a great job helping me look after the 5 day competition. Cheers mate.

Lig "herd of elephants/motorbike engine snorer" - The loudest snorer in the world bar none. Don't ever share the same side of the house with him never mind the room next door :rofl: He kept the house running very smooth though and made sure the food side was organised. Thanks mate, you did a great job.

The drivers :- "the wheels have come off with 32 points" Qwerty, Iain "bendy man" jocko, Andy "Belhaven bottom" Junior, Iain "the mouth" Scouser. Dave "Mahogany" 2blue.

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone :dunno: 

The winners
Castle stuart - Toad
Royal Dornoch - Wes
Nairn - Liverbirdie
Tain - Liverbirdie
Fortrose - 2blue
Boat of garten - Birchy

2 Day comp champion = Wes
5 Day comp champion = Qwerty

Birchy's Inverness academy awards

Best golf course - Royal Dornoch

Best all round golfing experience - Castle stuart

Best greens - Nairn

Best clubhouse - Castle stuart

Goat track of the week - Tain (yes I played ****  )

Best dressed - Podge with the kilt at Dornoch and playing in it the whole way around will take some beating.

Best nickname - Mahogany Dave. Got the best all round golf tan of anybody I have ever seen.

Best starter - Nairn :thup: 

Best welcome - Fortrose & Rosemarkie

Worst Kareoke performance - Stu C

Worst music collection ever - Liverbirdie


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I knew it was going to be good but Wow, what a trip!!  

Firstly a Massive, huge, enormous thanks to all the guys who had a hand in pulling it all together, especially LB & Birchy I can't believe what you did there. 
 The amazing courses you managed to get onboard and the meals & hospitality they provided, the organisation of the each days comps (especially the 36 hole day ) the accomodation/ranch, the flawless organisation of the curry night by Podge & the running of the house by Lig.
I was blown away by how well you guys pulled all this together and I can't thank you enough. I wish I'd said a bit more after B'O'G' but I wasn't expecting to be stood up there and I was absolutely knackered 

First stop Blairgowrie on Friday, Wow what a golf club (your a lucky man John) probably the best all round set up Ive seen at a golf club.
We met John (toad) and his mate Bob and had a great round on the Lansdowne, it was tough, it was tight, but it was an absolutely glorious course on a stunning afternoon with great company. Speaking of company, Stu c started the opening few hole quite quiet but was soon into top gear by the 9th. apparently it smells like its a foot long :rofl:
Thanks again John, Much appreciated mate :thup:

A top night in Blairgowrie followed  with around 10 of us out, Stu was in top form beltin' out some Neil Diamond, while I was getting verbally abused by the  Karaoki woman who called me a Scouser 

Saturday arrived and it was Castle Stuart. I was absolutely bowled over by the Hospitality of the staff on arrival and the day just got better & better.  Some simply amazing Golf holes in a spectacular setting on the moray firth. Superb practice facilities and a stunning clubhouse. Nothing was too much trouble for the staff.
A day at Castle Stuart is a golfing experience not to be missed if you're in the highlands and one I won't forget in a hurry.

The night at the Indian in Inverness that followed was flawlessly organised by Podgster, around 30 of us out for the night. A great end to a great day.

Royal Dornoch on Sunday, Now this it what Golf in Scotland is all about. As soon as we pulled in the car park I knew we were in a special place.
I started well and was 1 over after 9 but coming back into the wind saw me on the back foot and after some bad mistakes on 16 & 18 saw me drop 6 shots over the last 3 to finish 10 over.
I just couldn't believe the views out over the beach at around 13/14.. Absolutely stunning, pics to follow.
The course is much more subtle than Castle Stuart but I think the one thing they both have in common is that pretty much every shot is a feast for the eyes and has you seriously having to think about what your trying to achieve.
In the clubhouse it was time to say the goodbyes to everyone who had travelled up for the weekend, the weather and courses had been amazing, could it get any better?

Nairn followed on Monday, Initial impressions were that this is a great members club, an absolutely top class clubhouse and a warm welcome. After a few of us chuckling at an American chap who had the worst start to a round Ive ever seen(I think he shanked 3 onto the beach and hacked a couple more off the tee) I knew golf Karma would get me on the 1st and a triple bogey 7 followed :rofl: I loved the course, It held your attention all the way round with a great mixture of holes with fantastic greens. A lovely clubhouse with magnificent views over the 1st 18th & Moray Firth.

Tuesday- We started at Tain, I can honestly say I enjoyed this course as much as any of the others. What a Gem!!  
Quirky,Fun, Variety, Great views and again a warm welcome. If your in the area please make the effort and play Tain.

The afternoon saw us over at Fortrose and Rosemarkie.  The friendliest Golf club Ive played at without doubt.
A lovely enjoyable course set on a peninsula in the Moray Firth. Sea views on almost every hole and a pod of Dolphins crashing in the distance. 
A lovely steak and ale pie in the classy clubhouse topped off an unbelievable day of golf :thup:

Wednesday on the way home saw us at Boat Of Garten. Snow capped mountains in the distance and some of the most scenic holes you'll ever play. 
It's a course Ive wanted to play for a long time and it didn't dissapoint. Really hospitable staff and another lovely steak and ale pie topped it off.

It was the end of the ultimate Golf trip, one I'll never forget.  Sorry for the long post, it was that eventful I could of gone on for much longer
I thought before going that this would be a one off trip due to the distance.. No chance, I'll be going back. It's just a beautiful part of the world and simply blown away stunning beaches and lovely towns

Thanks again to the Silver tongued Cavalier and Liverbirdie, it was simply awesome fellas. What a trip :clap:


----------



## Junior (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Epic trip.... It really was a Calrsberg week... 

Castle Stuart was immense.  A real 2nd shot course as the fairways were fairly easy to find but the greens, the run offs and tricky pin placements were its defense.  Firm greens really made you think about your approach and taking on pins is a real risk.  Middle of the green 2 putts were the order of the day.  For me the stand out holes were the 2 par 3's (3 and 10) and the 18th.  The whole place was class and the service was 2nd to none, from the guy who walks out to greet you when you arrive, to the uber friendly and helpful starter.  I think the no members and visitor only concept has been designed to serve the American market and whilst it seems a little manufacured, the course and the clubhouse are immense.

Royal Dornoch was everything I imagined it would be and more.  9 holes out and 9 holes back and a fair test of links golf.  As a handicap golfer you needed to think about the holes to score on and the holes with which to be happy with a bogey.  3 club wind made the back 9 very tough but the views of the coast were something to savior. For me there are no weak holes but the 9th was my favourite, and not because i stiffed my 8i approach to 4ft  The 9th was the last hole on the outward stretch and a good but blind drive funnels down to the lower tier leaving a short iron to the green.  The views of the sea and beach when you walk down the hole are spectacular.  

After an inconspicuous first hole Old Tom Morris designed Tain Golf Club turns into a real gem of a course.  Undulating fairways in amongst bright yellow gorse made for a really beautiful setting.  After dining at the top table with Dornoch and Castle Stuart I was nervous that the courses to follow would be a bit of a damp squib, but Tain really does not disappoint.  It's a fair test whereby if you hit the fairway you can score really well.  Its a course that demands you plot your way around rather than over power it with the driver off the tee.  The dog leg 9th hole requires a precise long iron to the corner and a short iron approach to a small green.  The other standout hole was the 11th that demands to well stuck shots to find a blind green in amongst 2 very large dunes.  When you walk up through the center of the dunes the views that await you a breathtaking.  

The first 7 holes at Nairn run along the Moray Firth and the water on the right intimidates on every tee shot.  It's a spectacular stretch that requires good ball striking as you cant bail out left as the gorse and thick rough await.  It would be wrong to just rate this course on the Moray firth stretch of holes as the inland holes are equally as testing.  The 13th up a very steep hill away from the firth is worthy of being the si 1 hole as it demands a well placed drive right of the fairway bunker and a well struck 2nd shot to a large 2 tiered sloping green and anything right is in the deep bundu.  The 14th is a long iron par 3 very much down hill to a well bunkered green.  Once you have got over the spectacular views from the highest point of the course an intimidating tee shot awaits. 

Fortrose and Rosemarkie was the 2nd 18 holes we had played and whilst being a short course, it is demanding and easy to relax think its there for the taking when really it isnt !!  The course runs out and back with views of the Moray Firth on both sides.  keep an eye out for Dolphins which regularly are seen from the course.  We were lucky to see some, although they were quite far away and  we had to view them through a bushnell rangefinder !!  The par5 4th (par 4 of the yellows) is a cracking hole towards the lighthouse whereby a a precise drive requiring some 260 yards carry is required to find the lower level.  You have the option to hit a long iron to lay up to 200 yards but anything inbetween you will struggle to find.  The shot to a small sloping green needs to be accurate and even then a tough 2 putt awaits.  This hole was as good as any we played on the trip !!!!  The back 9 is really scoreable as there are several short par 4's, although a razor sharp wedge game is required to hit it close on the undulating greens.  The other thing to mention about this club is the phenominal welcome and service we received from the secratary and Lorraine at the bar.  They literally could not do enough for us and it just added to the experience. 

Finally, the last round of the trip was to the Boat Of Garten.  This James Braid course in the heart of the Cairngorn Mountains is oneof the most spectaculart settings for a golf course.  Whilst the Spey river was the only water you could see, the course had a feel similar to the likes of Formby and Woodhall Spa although the undulations and elevations changes are a lot more prevalent at the Boat.  The elevation changes and yellow gorse make for spectacular views of almost every tee.  If you can keep it in play and are hitting the driver solidly, you can score well around here.  I wish I was good enough to fade or draw shots at will off the tee as its one of those courses whereby if you can move the ball right to left or left to right the shape of the holes can be followed and you will be rewaded with easier shots into greens. 

Words can't do this trip justice....6 days and 7 rounds of golf, a huge 'luxurious' cottage to stay in with a swimming pool and pool table, great company, fabulous weather, quite a few Belhaven beers and great golf courses made for one of the most amazing holidays I have ever had.   

Im not too sure what else to say about the trip other than thanks to Birchy, Liverbirdie for the tireless amount of work and effort that it must have taken to pull all this together.  I can't imagine the amount of hours that you guys must have put in to organise this trip.  Thanks to Val, Lincoln Quaker and Fairway Dodger too as I know you were also instrumental and thanks to all who attended as I had one of the most amazing holidays I have ever had.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Most of it has already been said but a a massive thanks to all involved in arranging this trip and the comps, Goat Track Birchy, "Lucky Pete" Liverbirdie, Lincoln Quaker, FairwayDodger, Val et al I doff my cap to you :thup: Social convenor and chef Podge deserves a special mention aswell :clap:

My thoughts on the courses below, but thanks also to all playing partners through the trip, always a pleasure to watch people play some proper golf while I'm making a fool of myself :rofl:

Courses.....

Blairgowrie - thanks to Toad for signing us on :thup: Stunning place, courses were absolutely immaculate and a great afternoon in glorious sunshine. Less said about The Cartwheel Inn the better...... :cheers:

Castle Stuart - most enjoyable course I've ever played, despite my poor efforts. Beautiful setting and just a great course to play with some crazy greens. Would play this place again in a heartbeat. Level of customer service and attention to detail here second to none that I've had the pleasure of experiencing. Hot dogs should be compulsory at all halfway huts aswell, just the ticket after the front 9.

Dornoch - Wow. By a distance the best course I've played, as a golf course it has absolutely everything, great mix of holes in terms of length and look of them. The raised greens still give me nightmares right enough!! Some of the views were every bit as nice as Castle Stuart aswell

Nairn - After witnessing what looked like some Americans acting out a Benny Hill sketch on the first tee we got going!  :rofl: Lovely course, nowhere near as much of a ball breaker as Dornoch but by no means easy. Finally started playing ok here thankfully and I could putt on the greens there every day, up there with the best greens I've ever played on.

Tain - didn't look much from the clubhouse but a really enjoyable course to play, had a great morning round there and  few holes surrounded by the gorse in full bloom were stunning. I really liked the back to back par 3s towards the end, first pretty short and second long. Would play here again happily.

Fortrose - picturesque to say the least. Lovely setting for a golf course and not easy by any stretch despite its modest length. Sadly I didn't make it all the way on this one, bailed after about 11 I think. However to provehow welcoming the club is the manager, Lorraine, welcomed me into the clubhouse and sat having a blather while I had a pint waiting for everyone to come in. 

Boat of Garten - will hire a Sherpa rather than a trolley next time I play here!! Unbelievable amount of elevation changes in the holes and a really nice course, thoroughly enjoyed it even if it did leave me on my backside after a long few days!! 

Can't believe how lucky we were with the weather which topped it off. 

A superb golf trip with a great bunch of people. 

Can someone rustle a golfer up to beat Dave next time....!!?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Wow wow wow, what an amazing trip 

started Friday for me with a 9 hr car journey up here and had a nice Saturday morning before castle Stuart.

Castle Stuart, what a place, 1st class service from start to finish, the course had views that were amazing. The course had generous fairways but very tricky approaches and greens that were firm and tricky to read. Put the ball in the wrong place around the green and you can walk off with a blob as I found out very easily in the 1st few holes

Then to Royal Dornoch on the Sunday, again 1st class service from the golf organiser right through to the starter, the course was as good as all the reviews I have read, the course was a fantastic condition and the wind on the back 9 made it a real challenge. Highlight for me hitting a cracker on the 2nd hole as it was the toughest par 3 I have seen from a tee box.

Nairn was next up and I didn't know what to expect, the starter was friendly and we got cracking, greens easily the best we played all week, caught me out for the 1st 2 holes, highlight for me was a nice eagle on the par 5 7th hole, fairway green and a 20ft putt :whoo:nice clubhouse and food after was very good.

Then up to Tain and what a belting little course, a real surprise for me as I really enjoyed it and it's really underrated,service from the staff again was 1st class, loved the greens and the layout of the course

Fortrose and rosemarkie was for me how little village golf courses should be, the staff again were brilliant and welcoming, the course was tight, tricky and well presented, greens very good, if I had a short game I could have had a great score round here as my driving that day was just unreal, the only birdie I made was pulling one down the road and rolling in a 40ft putt.

then onto the final day and the boat, views to die for and teeing off in a t shirt with the snow in the background was unreal, the boat is a hidden gem and my god I would be fit if I played here regular, up and down like no other, the course was in great condition and the fairways were lovely and the turf so easy to hit off, went round the 1st 9 in 1 over and wasted shots galore on the back 9 but walked off wanting to go again. The clubhouse staff yet agin were 1st class and offered 3 different options for the meal and by heck the curry had some kick in it.

Big thanks to all that I played with over the last few days as it was unreal.It was a pleasure to meet so many new people and to be involved in a trip that will be talked about for years, thanks to podge for organising the Indian on the Saturday night, it run so smooth you have now elected yourself mess manager for the next trip.

cheers to val and Karen for the input into the 2 day comp

Well done to steady Dave winning the overall event, how anyone's wheels can fall off and still have 34 points on a championship course is beyond me. Good job the boat score didn't count :ears:

spent the day at fortrose today watching the dolphins and tomorrow I am in the middle of negotiations with the missus trying to play Brora tomorrow then it's another drive back south



Special mention to the 2 guys who made this trip happen they really are superstars liverbirdie and birchy 

The hours and hours of work to get us the deals to play these courses and without them none of this could have happened:cheers:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

First of all I would like had my thanks to everyone involved in organising the trip on behalf of me and my guests.  It must of taken a lot of work behind the scenes as well as everything you did on the days.  So thanks to Liverbirdie, Birchy, Lincoln Quaker, Val, Fairway Dodger and Podgster, it was greatly appreciated.  Many thanks should go to 2blue for all the driving he did, I think we racked up an easy 1000 miles, however the miles seems in no way tedious when your travelling through such stunning scenery.  We should also thank 2blue for the weather, apparently all his visits to Scotland involve glorious sunshine! :whoo:

The week started by playing Glenbervie courtesy of Kenny (HDIDKenny) and Aaron on Friday, thanks guys.  Its a lovely Parkland course which was in great nick,  it wasn't too tight but as with most courses accurate driving really helps you score well.  It is definitely worthwhile playing and was a great way to start the week. 

Castle Stuart the next day was spectacular.  The hospitality was second to none with people coming out to greet you before you even got through the door.  The clubhouse is stunning with some great views across the firth especially for some reason from the gents!  The views are prevalent on the majority of the course which is visual treat.  It is a real tough test with lots of tricky run offs   and huge undulating greens that requires you to think about your shots and how you play the course.  I especially liked Birchys approach on how to play the 7th .  Overall an absolute delight to play.

Royal Dornoch is another top notch course with the backdrop of spectacular scenery which is pretty much the general rule at all the courses we played.  Another tough track, especially into the wind but it gives you a chance to score if your playing well.  The stretch of holes from 3 to 8 were particularly memorable but having said that there isn't a weak hole on the course.  

Nairn is another enjoyable golf course which has so much variation you could certainly see yourself playing over and over again and having great fun every time you do.  The greens were exceptional and probably the best of the trip.  

Tain was a fantastic course with the majority of the holes situated more inland.  It offered a great challenge with a lot of elevation changes with some extremely undulating greens such as the par 5 13th.  The views across the bay to the Glenmorangie distliery were awesome.  There were some very unique holes such as having a 6 metre mound in front of a green.

Fortrose and Rosemarkie was a lot shorter than the other courses played but it was just as enjoyable.  It is set on a peninsula so yet again there were great views on all sides of the course.  Despite not been held in the same esteem as some of the other courses it is a lot of fun to play and is a worthwhile visit.  The welcome from the staff was excellent and the food was much needed and delicious.

Boat Of Garten was the last destination.  It offered a nice change to the all links and was an interesting course.  The elevation changes were humongous which made for a lot of tough walking but yet again the setting was awesome with lost of great views around the course.

After 7 rounds in 6 days I am only just now becoming able to appreciate the sheer quality of all the courses played, obviously the 3 stand outs were Castle Stuart, Royal Dornoch and Nairn (in no particular order) but the other courses were great to play too.  I would be hard pressed to find a hole that I wouldn't want to play again.   This trip has added to my love of Scotland and how lucky we are to have a great country on our doorstep.  I would also just like to add my thanks to all my playing partners as they added to the overall experience which was fantastic.

I look forward to see how you are going to top this trip because in my view it was pretty much perfect.  Next time I will give you some tips to get into r kids head.  I can't be having him win it again, that's if he would be welcome!


----------



## Junior (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Cheifi0 said:



			Next time I will give you some tips to get into r kids head.  I can't be having him win it again, that's if he would be welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Haha of course he would be welcome mate.  It as great to see you again and meet your brother and Dave.  Next time though, make sure you share the tips of how to get into his head


----------



## Birchy (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Results from the trip

2 Day comp
1st place Wes 
2nd place Qwerty
3rd place Fourdoors

5 day comp top 10 finishers
1st Qwerty 170 points
2nd Wes 164 points
3rd Lincoln quaker 163 points
4th Birchy 159 points (countback   )
5th Liverbirdie 159 points
6th Barnsley Dave & NWJocko tied on 155 points 
8th Andy W 154 points
9th Chiefio 153 points
10th Simon 145 points

Well done to young Wes for winning the inagural forum open trophy and i hope he will be back next year to defend it  :thup: 

Well done to wheels off but ended up with 34 points Dave for winning the 5 day comp.

Well played gents, hope to see you both back next year  :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Junior said:



			Haha of course he would be welcome mate.  It as great to see you again and meet your brother and Dave.  Next time though, make sure you share the tips of how to get into his head  

Click to expand...


I second that.... 

BUT

There should be a vote if him and Qwerty are allowed in comps


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			I second that.... 

BUT

There should be a vote if him and Qwerty are allowed in comps
		
Click to expand...

Do I get to vote?


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

A few photos from the trip..

Tain.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Castle Stuart.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Royal Dornoch.

On the way..




















































I'll post some more tomorrow. I've got a cracker of Birchy & Scouser but I'm waiting to see if the video from the cartwheel inn at Blairgowrie appears first


----------



## Odvan (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Have to echo the sentiments of the other guys, not over the courses (the pics and reviews say it all) but purely to the guys who made the trip so welcoming, open and organised. 

Repeatin myself but Toad and Bob, super stuff for Blairgowrie, a wonderful opener and there's already talk of a return in August - thank you. 

Pete, thank you for your salesman like tactics and keeping the door open for the two latecomers in myself and Andy. Had I any idea what the courses would have been like in advance, it wouldn't have needed selling so top man for the persistence and to Birchy, as always, flawless modest admin, that takes so much effort completely unseen by most but by no means unappreciated by all.

And a wee bit or a public, personal thank you....Podge - for driving me around out of your way, for eating into your personal chill time, for nothing being too much of a problem, for helping me find my arse muscles again with ya mad-time saving speeds and for being a true gent in a very short friendship, I tip my hat to you Sire, thank you :thup:.

To anyone reading these threads perhaps who are new or who are hanging back in the shadows not wishing to post and get involved I joined here 12 months ago and have since played courses I would have never dreamed of but above all else have accidentally stumbled across an absolutely superb set of guys and gals that has increased my passion and pleasure of the game tenfold. Get involved, get on the meets - you will not regret it.


----------



## chellie (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Can't really add to what has been said but would just like to add our thanks to Peter and Scott for organising a fantastic trip and Steve for organising the Indian. We both had a fabulous time, met some great people and we hope to see some of you for a game at ours soon. I _think_ Castle Stuart was my favourite but am really undecided. Dornoch was my least favourite but that was mainly because I played the crappiest golf I've played for a long, long time


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			A few photos from the trip..

Tain.










































Click to expand...

nice to see the whinn bushes at Tain have started to grow back. They had to cut most of them down when i was still a member there 2 years ago as they had got very leggy. must ring a mate up and get a game up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Pictures first, Castle Stuart:-

Lig and Iang (puffs who played off the yellows)







Lig, approach into the 2nd.







I saw 8 shots up and down this swale from FC's......







Never seen these before on a course, like mini bunkers stop you putting up the swales, only about a foot tall.







Lovely framed par 3







Davey fourdoors, "infinity" green in the background







9th hole with clubhouse background







Par 3 







Yes that swale is part of the green







Lovely part of the world


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Royal Dornoch pics:-

View with most of the course before you from the 3rd tee







View from the 7th tee back onto a few of the previous holes













Again, a beautiful part of the world







Me and Harry Putter....













Look at that sky







Could be a tricky mispronunciation







Our 4 ball, StuC, Toad, Moi and Andy







Me and Podge in his black witch get up (doesn't look like a witch t me) , when asked if he had any undies on. He replied - Ginger!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Nairn pictures:-

Lovely location







Lincoln Quaker, possibly teeing off for his eagle.....







Birchy in goat track mode







Stunning par 4 up the hill, SI 1 (parred it - gerrin)







Sadly didn't get a picture of all 29 of us over the weekend, but managed to get this of 17 of us


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Tain

Louise - this is how tees should be laid out.......







One of two big bumps showing on this hole.........







Over the bay







The other side of the bumps







The furthest StuC has ever been from a sandwich.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Fortrose and Rosemarkie

View of the fort across on the Inverness side







A nice touch, they put a picture of scouser in his gimp mask in our buggy. Very homely.







Pity we didn't see the dolphins who paid a visit, but we missed them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

The Boat of Garten:-

As  tight as Willers




















Snow still on the surrounding peaks


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

I can't believe you played off the yellow...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			I can't believe you played off the yellow...
		
Click to expand...

On what course? The only course we had a choice was Castle Stuart and most went off the whites with some going off the greens. Everwhere else was Yellow tees.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Lincoln Quaker said:



			On what course? The only course we had a choice was Castle Stuart and most went off the whites with some going off the greens. Everwhere else was Yellow tees.
		
Click to expand...

Nairn you can play off any tee's the same with Tain.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			Nairn you can play off any tee's the same with Tain.
		
Click to expand...

Nairn we had the choice but at Tain some of the white blocks weren't even out so they told us yellow tees. 

There was supposed to be the ladies club champs on before we played though so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Nairn we had the choice but at Tain some of the white blocks weren't even out so they told us yellow tees. 

There was supposed to be the ladies club champs on before we played though so maybe that had something to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

the whites at Tain are not always in the same place as the yellow, i noticed they where in the picture showing the white a red at the same distance, though you do have to take a diff line of the white on the 9th.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



patricks148 said:



			the whites at Tain are not always in the same place as the yellow, i noticed they where in the picture showing the white a red at the same distance, though you do have to take a diff line of the white on the 9th.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they were out on that hole but on a few holes the blocks were just thrown to one side next to the tee box.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Birchy said:



			Yeah they were out on that hole but on a few holes the blocks were just thrown to one side next to the tee box.
		
Click to expand...

shame the are both diff courses off the white, though not much longer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:









Greetings from the Ranch!!

Scouser has found another Water Hazard 

Click to expand...

Happy days.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Why have u revisited this .....


----------



## Odvan (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***

Bringing this thread to life Pete? 

Been writing letters again...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Happy days. 

Click to expand...

Without a doubt!

I'd love another trip to the ranch, although I'm still not getting in that pool.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Scouser said:



			Why have u revisited this .....
		
Click to expand...

Good Friends, good times.:thup:



Odvan said:



			Bringing this thread to life Pete? 

Been writing letters again... 

Click to expand...

Possibly........



Qwerty said:



			Without a doubt!

I'd love another trip to the ranch, although I'm still not getting in that pool.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a castle, next time.....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Liverbirdie said:



			Good Friends, good times.:thup:



Possibly........



Maybe a castle, next time.....

Click to expand...

If anything was to happen again I'd help out as much as possible with the organising etc :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 23, 2015)

Would go back in a heartbeat, great trip.
When we going?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2015)

Great pictures to look at again, apart from the swimming pool one, that's scarred for life, 

What a great trip that was, best forum meet I have ever been on.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 23, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great pictures to look at again, apart from the swimming pool one, that's scarred for life, 
.
		
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky..

You didn't witness the leopard print Budgie smugglers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Inverness (2) Royal Dornoch, Castle Stuart ** updated ***



Qwerty said:



			If anything was to happen again I'd help out as much as possible with the organising etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Might take you up on that mate.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Would go back in a heartbeat, great trip.
When we going?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Pedro when we going??


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 23, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah Pedro when we going??
		
Click to expand...








What do you reckon Stu, Back in the Cartwheel for a bit of Neil Diamond?


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:









What do you reckon Stu, Back in the Cartwheel for a bit of Neil Diamond? 

Click to expand...

The woooooooooooonderrrrrrrrr, the woooooooooonderrrrrrrr of Stuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:









What do you reckon Stu, Back in the Cartwheel for a bit of Neil Diamond? 

Click to expand...

Jesus wept.

Like a boozer from Trainspotting that place!!

Don't like Scousers eh Dave  :rofl:

I'd go there again no bother, was a blinding few days. The ranch set up was bob on aswell.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 23, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Don't like Scousers eh Dave  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That was a scary woman, I would of had a pop back after she verbally abused me but I reckon she would've chinned me.
I can't believe she called me a Scouser


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah Pedro when we going??
		
Click to expand...

When is you and yer tarts anniversary?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			When is you and yer tarts anniversary?

Click to expand...

25th December :rofl:

Knob'ed


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2015)

Qwerty said:









What do you reckon Stu, Back in the Cartwheel for a bit of Neil Diamond? 

Click to expand...



Hahahaha what a trip, defo mate it'd be rude not too!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2015)

Qwerty said:









What do you reckon Stu, Back in the Cartwheel for a bit of Neil Diamond? 

Click to expand...

where on earth is that?


----------



## chellie (Apr 24, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			where on earth is that?
		
Click to expand...

In Scotland.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2015)

chellie said:



			In Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

very good, where in scotland?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 24, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great pictures to look at again, apart from the swimming pool one, that's scarred for life, 

.
		
Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			very good, where in scotland?
		
Click to expand...

They went after playing Blairgowrie, but don't know where exactly.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			They went after playing Blairgowrie, but don't know where exactly.
		
Click to expand...

That will explain it then, was thinking it was up here, but did not rec it


----------



## Odvan (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah, Mammary's....


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 24, 2015)

We was having a nice time sat down in the Weatherspoons in Blairgowrie  then Stu Rocked up and Said "Come on Fellas, I've found a crackin' boozer round the corner". 








The only thing that was crackin' was the paint on the walls and Chorley Elvis..If I say so myself

He was right to be fair, We had a good laugh in there with the locals :cheers:


----------

